# Trump wants a Soviet Style MILITARY Parade through the streets of Washington DC



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics

Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade

Pentagon considering Washington military parade at Trump's request

Come on, even you nutty right wingers can't possibly be OK with this.


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2018)

It's better then another one of your homo parades


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Is this what our country has become?

What Republicans have turned it into?

They really do admire Nazi's and Soviets.

We have to stand up to them.;


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Tank said:


> It's better then another one of your homo parades


You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's better then another one of your homo parades
> ...



Yes. A parade of our military is far better than a half naked fella with colored feathers covering his dick as he sashays down the street in a rainbow colored tophat.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

deannalw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


No it's not.  Why would you say something like that?

Have right wingers lost their collective minds??????????????


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Truly the GOP has become the party of hate.  We have to defeat these morons before they destroy this nation.  These people are sick.

I know for sure, you will see some Republicans filled with revulsion at the thought of a Russian/Chinese/North Korean style military parade with Trump play acting Hitler.


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?


Ya


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

Where do you get Soviet from, France?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Tank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?
> ...


That doesn't bother me at all.











But these people do.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...



What’s  wrong with a military parade?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Is this what our country has become?
> 
> What Republicans have turned it into?
> 
> ...



Keep your pants on boi, it’s not as if the US has never had a military parade.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Where do you get Soviet from, France?


No Russia.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what our country has become?
> ...


Show me pictures.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> No it's not.  Why would you say something like that?
> 
> Have right wingers lost their collective minds??????????????


In their next step they'll be promoting updating the flag to Red w/some yellow insignias in it.

Yes, they've lost their collective minds.


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 6, 2018)

...  dolts have no clue about history.

National Victory Celebration Parade, Jun  8 1991 | Video | C-SPAN.org


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Here ya go sport. Are you ok now?





Marchers carry a giant American flag up Broadway in New York Monday, June 10, 1991 during Operation Welcome Home, the ticker-tape parade for returning veterans of Operation Desert Storm. (AP Photo/Ron Frehm)





Troops march over the Memorial Bridge in Washington, D.C., as they head towards the Pentagon during the National Victory Day Parade on Saturday, June 8, 1991. (Doug Mills/AP


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Tank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?
> ...


You gotta admit it's pretty funny Republicans should be so upset over a gay guy in feathers yet they elected a president who:

Boasts about sexual assault

Peeks in on 15 year old girls

Lies

Has unprotected sex with a porn star four months before his wife gives birth

Stiffs his workers

Loses lawsuits claiming race discrimination (Republicans are probably proud there)

This is who the Republicans have become.  Who they are now.  This is YOUR GOP!


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get Soviet from, France?
> ...


No you said Soviet. The parade that Trump saw was in France. Soviet is used to demean the idea and tie Trump to Russia . Give it a rest.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Fuking idiot.  These guys are being welcomed home.  Where are the fuking tanks?  The missiles?
Don't be a fuking idiot.  IT'S NOT FUNNY!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



So now you are diverting from the topic of your own (failed) thread. Typical lib.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not.  Why would you say something like that?
> ...


I think you should go sit on the flagpole they are going to use, to resist, of course.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



I know it’s awful early, but I’m going to go ahead and call it. DEANRD is pussy of the year! Way to go slugger.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...



Jackass


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 6, 2018)

What a waste of tax payers money.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Trump is tied to Russia.  Trump's family even tells us they are.  You gotta be a tard to deny what they tell us.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> What a waste of tax payers money.


Like the Russia investigation?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


No.  Trump wants the parade to him.  Not the country.  How can you not know that?  After seeing him for the last year?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > What a waste of tax payers money.
> ...


Trump's own family tells us money  has poured in from Russia.  Duh!


----------



## deanrd (Feb 6, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


That bothers you?

But not Trump who:

Boasts about sexual assault

Peeks in on 15 year old girls

Lies

Has unprotected sex with a porn star four months before his wife gives birth

Stiffs his workers

Loses lawsuits claiming race discrimination (Republicans are probably proud there)

---------------------

I think your values are all backwards.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?
> ...



These people are just exposing their sexuality. They are not hurting anyone. 
But these people bothers me.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Businessmen manipulate politicians, not the other way around. Trump makes money, or did.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


YOU bother me.

You are a fucking retarded jackass that infests this board with your dumbass rantings.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Some people are offended. Do they have to be illegal or Muslims before they get the respect they deserve too?


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 6, 2018)

How about we win a war first and commemorate the event with a parade.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> How about we win a war first and commemorate the event with a parade.


Political correctness will not allow that


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> How about we win a war first and commemorate the event with a parade.


We have won enough so you can bitch about it without being shot, haven't we?


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> These people are just exposing their sexuality. They are not hurting anyone.
> But these people bothers me.


You should join MS 13 for protection


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



They were celebrating victory.  Trump probably wants to celebrate victory over ISIS - I heard on the news the majority of our boys were coming home from there soon.

Also there were military hardware son, hell you can see it coming in the picture if one looks - see the video I posted, they're in there.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Feb 6, 2018)

*"Trump wants a Soviet Style MILITARY Parade through the streets of Washington DC"*

Fine by me, gotta be cheaper to watch and more entertaining than the NFL.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 6, 2018)

deannalw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



So, killing is better than sex? 

Wow.


----------



## Tank (Feb 6, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> So, killing is better than sex?


What two fags do is not sex


----------



## Tilly (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



JFK’s inauguration


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 6, 2018)

Trump also thinks that if his opposition does not applaud like politburo members at his SOTU address.  Now he wants a Soviet style military parade.  Do you suppose there will be billboard sized pictures of the huckster buffoon too?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 6, 2018)

Tilly said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with national pride unless you're a fuckwitt like rtarddean


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have always been fond of the West African proverb: "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far."
 -- Teddy Roosevelt​
Good lord!  Now Trump wants the U.S. military to trot out its men and materiel in a public display of strength that is a military parade.  He doesn't want to conduct a parade of the sorts the nation and jurisdictions in it have hosted _for_ returning members of the military, but rather the sort wherein displays of military might is itself is a key purpose for the parade.

What's the difference between the two types of parade?  The incidence of their happenstance and political focus on the military and on the state itself and there being a focus of some measure on the leaders of the state.

Parades _for _members of the military:

*WWII Victory Parade *













*Desert Storm Victory Parade*

​
Parades _about _the military:



​
Let's not kid ourselves, a military parade is the very opposite of "speaking softly" and the only folks who are concerned that others know anything about their "stick," big or otherwise, are sexual predators and bullies of other sorts.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


----------



## JBond (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm a fan of many Trump policies. I don't get this. Maybe NK related, but really? Everyone knows we are the bad asses when it comes to projecting military power when needed (except for Benghazi). A parade? Sigh....


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 6, 2018)

JBond said:


> Everyone knows we are the bad asses when it comes to projecting military power when needed..


^^This!


Database that allows one to compare the objectively measurable military might of any two nations -->  Comparisons of World Military Strengths


----------



## Snouter (Feb 6, 2018)

Keep in mind the butthurt, unshaven lesbian community with pussy hats and homosexual anarchists have been paid to take to the streets the past year or two.  Even threatening to do this is a good thing.  Maybe have some fly overs of some B2 bombers since that is what will win any real war.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 6, 2018)

Xelor said:


> I have always been fond of the West African proverb: "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far."
> -- Teddy Roosevelt​
> Good lord!  Now Trump wants the U.S. military to trot out its men and materiel in a public display of strength that is a military parade.  He doesn't want to conduct a parade of the sorts the nation and jurisdictions in it have hosted _for_ returning members of the military, but rather the sort wherein displays of military might is itself is a key purpose for the parade.
> 
> ...



Trump is the biggest pussy to ever reside in the White House.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 6, 2018)

We need a military parade because fascism isnt coming fast enough.

Just what we need during a government shutdown, a parade.


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 6, 2018)

Meh, the boys like parades, they like showing off their toys and getting some well deserved respect/attention for what they do.  I'm cool with it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 6, 2018)

This thread is GAY


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 6, 2018)

Kind of like the op....


----------



## JBond (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows we are the bad asses when it comes to projecting military power when needed..
> ...


Not a fan of the man, but like many, I am results oriented. Some interesting things have taken place the last couple of years.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 7, 2018)

How does the Military leadership feel about it? I could see it as being a good moral builder for the military, much needed after the 8 year beat down under Obama. We would also get to see all the cool hardware we taxpayers have paid for.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 7, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Keep in mind the butthurt, unshaven lesbian community with pussy hats and homosexual anarchists have been paid to take to the streets the past year or two.  Even threatening to do this is a good thing.  Maybe have some fly overs of some B2 bombers since that is what will win any real war.



So who do you think is paying the hundreds of thousands of people who took to the streets protesting Trump and his stupid presidency? Do they get paid in cash, or check?


----------



## Snouter (Feb 7, 2018)

BULLDOG, I do sadly concede there are many mentally ill folks in my country. 

Anyhow...


Here is the old version at a hockey game on a football field.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

JBond said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


Like what?  Name a few.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> How does the Military leadership feel about it? I could see it as being a good moral builder for the military, much needed after the 8 year beat down under Obama. We would also get to see all the cool hardware we taxpayers have paid for.


Why do you guys always complain about Obama.  

Besides taking us out of Iraq.

Bringing back our economy.

Helping millions get healthcare for the first time.

Pass equal pay for equal work.

Pass credit card reform.

and fight Republicans who showed us what they can do under Bush and under Trump,

What did he do that's so bad?  Lie us into Iraq?  Give billionaires tax cuts?  Work for Putin?  What?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm just stunned that white wingers on the USMB would not only defend Nazi stuff, but there are so many that outright support it.

Is that what Trump has led them to?  He truly is a cult leader.  And one thing all cult leaders have in common is they always come to a sad and sticky end.  They are always found out to be awful people and those that supported them end up turning their backs on their cult leader.  

Even Jim Jones and Charles Manson.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > So, killing is better than sex?
> ...


We feel your hate.

Who else do you hate?  And why?


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 7, 2018)

Absolutely ridiculous. Agent Orange keeps talking about funding for his unnecessary wall but we have money for communist style military parade?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


How can you have pride in a nation where the majority is against everything you stand for?  Unless, do you actually live in Russia?  If you don't, you might consider relocation to a place that is filled with hate, division and racism.  I think it's right up your alley.  Seriously, I think you would be much happier there if you aren't already there.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Do I live in Russia? 

Do you live in reality?

Moron


----------



## JBond (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


One of the most interesting things we discovered was Hillary and the DNC paid for a document that was sourced from Russian intelligence. It was then used in the FISA court as evidence resulting in surveillance of the opposition party. Crooked as hell. Heads must roll.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 7, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> We need a military parade because fascism isnt coming fast enough.
> 
> Just what we need during a government shutdown, a parade.



Fascism isn't coming at all


----------



## Snouter (Feb 7, 2018)

The missing man formation always makes me appreciate how America was great back in the day and how it be great again under our President, The Donald!


----------



## fncceo (Feb 7, 2018)

We need more of this...






And a whole lot less of this...






Make America GROPE Again.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> I have always been fond of the West African proverb: "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far."
> -- Teddy Roosevelt​
> Good lord!  Now Trump wants the U.S. military to trot out its men and materiel in a public display of strength that is a military parade.



Ever the horse's ass, whatever flies over your head that you do not get, you simply ridicule.

Trump is right again.  His biggest problem is that his head ISN'T stuck up his ass like most others and he sees things free and clear of political correctness. 

*This is JUST what this country really needs! * What it USED to have which UNIFIED people and made them all proud to be an American and brought them together.  Everything else was secondary.  Look at the throngs of people in those pictures.  The lack of sense of patriotism and national pride is the very thing hurting this country and tearing it apart.  Our problem is that we've simply had peace too long, people have been too soft and cushy and comfortable in their lives and take it for granted.  They don't know what real war is like.  The importance of vigilance.  And I knew enough people who grew up in  the WWII era to know that if they saw and heard how some of you POS worthless fruity gas bags now sniff your nose at the idea of loyalty, patriotism and nationalism, they would take you around back for the beating of your life.  Maybe make a man out of you.

That's it, isn't it:  all you commie, socialist, Leftie creeps never got the shit beat out of you enough as kids to realize what a PRIVILEGE it is to live in this country.  You're part of the spoiled rotten whiny cry-baby generation.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 7, 2018)

Not really sure why a military parade would have any influence on a persons genitals but how exactly will this be different than the parades the military joins in every memorial day or independence day?


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Is this what our country has become?
> 
> What Republicans have turned it into?
> 
> ...





deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


The Soviets were extreme leftists, like you, jackass.


----------



## Fang (Feb 7, 2018)

A parade? What great idea! AND, its pissing off Liberals. Even better!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 7, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> How does the Military leadership feel about it? I could see it as being a good moral builder for the military, much needed after the 8 year beat down under Obama. We would also get to see all the cool hardware we taxpayers have paid for.





MarathonMike said:


> How does the Military leadership feel about it?


I, obviously, cannot attest to what the majority of generals and admirals think of the idea.  I can say that I heard a retired general on the news state that he dislikes military parades (~10:40 in the linked video) of the sort Trump wants and he asserted that most other flag officers share that sentiment.  I have a close friend who's a retired "full bull" colonel and he did echo the general's remarks.

There is also the matter that logistically putting on a military parade in D.C. isn't something that happens "at the drop of a hat."  Of course, it can be done, and insofar as Trump has ordered it done, it will be unless he rescinds his order.

Frankly, inasmuch as we aren't welcoming our soldiers back from a war victory -- hell, the U.S. even for Independence Day doesn't put on military parades of the type Trump wants -- I don't see there being any sound reason to have the parade Trump has ordered.  Americans and military service men and women have a host of acknowledgements for their service (great and small) along with displays of prowess throughout the year.  For example:

Holidays (I haven't listed all of them) created specifically to honor military service men and women or the accomplishments and travails of them and the branches in which they serve:
Memorial Day
Veterans' Day
VE Day
VJ Day
Independence Day

D-Day
Four Chaplains Day
Month of the Military Caregiver (March)
Vietnam Veterans' Day
Month of the Military Child (April)
National Military Appreciation Month (May)
Silver Star Service Banner Day

Military Spouse Appreciation Day
National PTSD Awareness Day
Armed Forces Day
Birthdays of the respective branches of the U.S. armed forces
Purple Heart Day
Gold Star Mother's and Family's Day

National Day of the Deployed

Pearl Harbor Day

Red Shirt Friday (unofficial)

24/7/365(-6) honor guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier
An excellent assortments of benefits
Thunderbirds air shows
Blue Angels air shows
Military exercises conducted around the world
Welcoming and departure events when sailors/ships embark upon and return from tours of duty
Preferred boarding on airplanes
Gun salutes and bestowal of an American flag at veterans' funerals
And now, in Trump's mind, we need a military parade too?  To be sure, the military and the people in it, or who were in it, deserve all the recognitions noted above, but make no mistake, putting on a parade of the sort Trump wants takes away from one thing active service members likely most want:  time with their family and friends when they are not away on a deployment.


Note:

What sort of military parade does Trump want?  This:


Of course, since it's Trump wanting it and he's all about excess, it'll have to be bigger and more extravagant than that.  That said, when it happens, it'll be good for businesses in the D.C. area.


----------



## monkrules (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Let's not kid ourselves, a military parade is the very opposite of "speaking softly" and the only folks who are concerned that others know anything about their "stick," big or otherwise, are sexual predators and bullies of other sorts.


trump's major league insecurities are a national embarrassment. This stupid, corny, parade would be all about trump. 

Everyone knows his need to show off at every opportunity is inextricably tied to his small...hands.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 7, 2018)

Just like Putin does!  And Rocket Man!

D'ya suppose there will be billboards with Trump's picture on em lining the route?  Will medals be struck and armbands issued?

Get used to the phrase "papers please!"


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 7, 2018)

monkrules said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not kid ourselves, a military parade is the very opposite of "speaking softly" and the only folks who are concerned that others know anything about their "stick," big or otherwise, are sexual predators and bullies of other sorts.
> ...





monkrules said:


> This stupid, corny, parade would be all about trump.


I, for one, suspect that's exactly what it'll be about.



monkrules said:


> Everyone knows his need to show off at every opportunity is inextricably tied to his small...hands.


LOL  To be sure, one thing people don't say is "small hands, small ego."  LOL


----------



## Siete (Feb 7, 2018)

and a little light goes off ...






Not about to let that be better than mine, errrrrrr, ours.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

I hope they do the goose-step.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's better then another one of your homo parades
> ...



Yep.

A parade honoring our military anytime is a hell of a lot better than any homo parade where they flaunt their sick sexual perversions for all to see.


----------



## Siete (Feb 7, 2018)

I need to pay a lot closer attention ..


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

I hope they have some goose-steppers.


----------



## Siete (Feb 7, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> I hope they have some goose-steppers.



better yet, Trump throwing a Hitler high hand salute.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

Siete said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they have some goose-steppers.
> ...



Yeah, if only...


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

Funny stuff...

*Trump Gets Brutally Mocked On Twitter Over Military Parade Plan*


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

Funny stuff...

*Trump Gets Brutally Mocked On Twitter Over Military Parade Plan*


----------



## Little-Acorn (Feb 7, 2018)

*"Small hands" Trump has decided to trot out the ultimate "penis extender"*


As usual, when disgruntled liberals get stomped in either a debate or an election, they start examining and commenting on people's sexual organs.

It's a weird trend that has been going on for decades now among Democrats.

How sick are these people?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

OMG...


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

OMG...


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Just like Putin does!  And Rocket Man!
> 
> D'ya suppose there will be billboards with Trump's picture on em lining the route?  Will medals be struck and armbands issued?
> 
> Get used to the phrase "papers please!"


Too bad liberals do not appreciate the military that defends them. Give our military praise. France, Great Britain, Poland...lots of democracies have military parades.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

French Military parade...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics



The US manages to go to enough wars around the world to not make a fake show of strength. 

How much money will a parade cost? Would this money not be better spent on dealing with veterans post-war issues? 


We know that military parades are popular with the right wing and dictators. 

Let's go through some history of military parades 































I see Trump is aiming high.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Polish Military parade...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2018)

He can be mocked.  No one cares.   

It will be a superb parade.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Brit’s are proud of their military...


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics



Libtards hate the military for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Germany proud of it’s military...


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...


Lack of patriotism, manhood, courage, and honor.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bernie Sanders hailed Denmark as a socialist model...they respect their military...


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




I would say something like that because I wholeheartedly believe it and so far in this country the lunatic left hasn't been able to abolish free speech.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Truly the GOP has become the party of hate.  We have to defeat these morons before they destroy this nation.  These people are sick.
> 
> I know for sure, you will see some Republicans filled with revulsion at the thought of a Russian/Chinese/North Korean style military parade with Trump play acting Hitler.




Speaking of hate, why do you insist on equating our military with those of evil nations?
Do you hate our military?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mexico is proud of their military...


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

But...in the United States we know how Democrats feel about vets...


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not.  Why would you say something like that?
> ...




What a total load of crap. 
That's one thing you can count on from demlefties. They are continually rushing about accusing others of what they are currently guilty of. 
I wonder if any of their collective throat slitting would even be happening if they hadn't been trudging along with their pitchforks and torches screeching about RUSSIANS!!! for so long.
Idiots


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Bernie Sanders hailed Denmark as a socialist model...they respect their military...



I strongly advise never go to the official British Navy Pub in Hong Kong on the Queen's Birthday with bagpipes playing and say fuck the queen, unless you can handle the riot.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 7, 2018)

A military parade would be great. No need for fireworks. Libs will be triggered all over the place and their heads exploding. Ooooh! Pretty Red Streamers! Ahhhh! OOOh!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie Sanders hailed Denmark as a socialist model...they respect their military...
> ...


When I was in USMC got pissed up with some Royal Marines and Royal Navy lads. Good people.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




That is your opinion. O-p-i-n-i-o-n. Look it up after you look up "fact"


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 7, 2018)

Why 


Xelor said:


> I have always been fond of the West African proverb: "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far."
> -- Teddy Roosevelt​
> Good lord!  Now Trump wants the U.S. military to trot out its men and materiel in a public display of strength that is a military parade.  He doesn't want to conduct a parade of the sorts the nation and jurisdictions in it have hosted _for_ returning members of the military, but rather the sort wherein displays of military might is itself is a key purpose for the parade.
> 
> ...



Why are you liberals so fascinated with Trump's bodily appendages?  Are you trying to stake a claim for yourselves?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



What a third grade level attempt. You're serious with that stupid shit? 

A military parade isn't a show of or representing killing. A great many people in this country have pride and respect for those that fight for us. You'd do well to remember that. Maybe you wouldn't come off as such a simpering hater. 
Those assholes in those sickening parades those here are referencing are in no way representative of the everyday, average gay. They don't go about making a mockery of themselves with foolishness and disgusting behavior like sticking dicks in mufflers and anything else that doesn't run away. All on national TV. They are pigs.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




The majority is happy with the changes Trump has made for us.
The scotus spot filled with someone sane was worth the vote alone.


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I was a little drunk and standing alone. Aussies came to my rescue. Limeys did not know how to fist fight. The Aussies said fuck Nixon and things quieted down.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

How many threads about this do you needy little melon heads need?

Talk about triggered, lol!


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics



Let them parade in Germany, Africa , S. Korea and Qatar as well , why stop in the US. Lets really show the world our power.


​


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



Bush92 said the reason we should have a military parade so the US could showcase its fighting strength.



Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics



So, sending a message to the rest of the world that we have these weapons and we're strong etc etc, is a sign that hey, we can fuck you over whenever we like. 

That's war, that's death, that's destruction.

Sex is sex. Doesn't kill people. 

Which is better. 

Third grade stuff? Yeah, maybe third grade kids could see that killing people is not better than sex.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The majority of WHAT?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




You are entitled to your wrong opinion all day long.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Brit’s are proud of their military...



So the US never does military parades? 

The UK doesn't do "Let's show everyone how fucking strong we are" parades. 

The Hell March is a MARCH, not a parade. They do parade, but they don't do full out, fucked up, let's show the world who we are, military parades.

Understanding something before you post might help.

The UK army has regimental marches. They're not for the public to gush about how great they are at killing.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




People.
Crazies like you demlefties are not the majority.
No matter how many fits y'all throw like this example of lunacy about a military parade.


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Brit’s are proud of their military...
> ...



The last military parade I marched in was down Main Street, West Jeff, Ohio. That was over 35 years ago and wore a pure white t-shirt and carried 30-06 bolt action rifle and had my VFW cap on. That was a Memorial Day Parade and the American Legion marched behind us. We did a few facing movements.

edit: Moi called cadence.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He can be mocked.  No one cares.
> 
> It will be a superb parade.



Like I said, have the in every country, let the world see how we own it.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...


Fucking right beeeeyautch!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Last one I marched in was MCRD San Diego at graduation. Otherwise units came back from overseas piece meal so no parade. Flew back to restore order in Los Angeles when the filthy savages rioted.


----------



## Decus (Feb 7, 2018)

France has a huge military parade every year - July 14th. They are obviously, as described by the OP, a dictatorship . 






Too fcking funny.

.


----------



## cnm (Feb 7, 2018)

Little-Acorn said:


> As usual, when disgruntled liberals get stomped in either a debate or an election, they start examining and commenting on people's sexual organs.


A 'disgruntled liberal' eh? Yes, I can see Trump as that.

_"Look at those hands, are they small hands?" the front-runner for the GOP presidential nomination said, raising them for viewers to see. "And, he referred to my hands -- 'if they're small, something else must be small.' I guarantee you there's no problem. I guarantee."_
https://edition.cnn.com​


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> I have always been fond of the West African proverb: "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far."
> -- Teddy Roosevelt​
> Good lord!  Now Trump wants the U.S. military to trot out its men and materiel in a public display of strength that is a military parade.  He doesn't want to conduct a parade of the sorts the nation and jurisdictions in it have hosted _for_ returning members of the military, but rather the sort wherein displays of military might is itself is a key purpose for the parade.
> 
> ...


Your a fucking anti-military liberal turd burger.


----------



## Decus (Feb 7, 2018)

The French put it all on display:


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



And you're entitled to argue you case on a political forum. Why don't you have a go.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



The majority of people huh?

I assume you have the facts to back this up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He can be mocked.  No one cares.
> 
> It will be a superb parade.



It will be the most awesome parade ever, the biggest parade with the most impressive tanks.... 

But we can't beat the North Koreans on this front. 





Show us those Gams, ladies!!!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?
> ...


Is this guy a Democrat officeholder or a journalist?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Okay... and?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


What a looney you are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Did anyone ever consider what kind of damage would be done to the streets of DC if they ran tanks and heavy artillery over it?

They would have to repave the streets after the parade.

Is that money well spent?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That makes him twice the American you are.


----------



## Decus (Feb 7, 2018)

The French even include their air force.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





I guess these didn't happen.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



Does it? 

How's that? 

Please, tell me what I've done in my life.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> *"Small hands" Trump*


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 7, 2018)

The parade will cost $millions, but Trump & friends can declare that they're patriotic.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2018)

The pic on the right is NK in the US.  Little NK with about 25 million people have a parade once a year.

The bone spur cadet is a f.....g ass.....


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> French Military parade...



So since you are fond of the French way, are you going to be fond of universal healthcare and public 4 year universities?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > French Military parade...
> ...


What does that have to do with military pride?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 7, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...



Do not give these Trumpsters any more ideas.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



filthy savages , who do you mean?


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



You conservatives are always tearing down France. Yet when they do something that fits your agenda, all of sudden the French are cool. So while you're praising their military parade, why not praise the other things they do.

We do not need parades to show off our military power. The unnecessary wars in Afghanistan and Iraq is enough evidence of our military power.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Just like Putin does!  And Rocket Man!
> 
> D'ya suppose there will be billboards with Trump's picture on em lining the route?  Will medals be struck and armbands issued?
> 
> Get used to the phrase "papers please!"


Fat Donnie can show off his toys and then brag to Putin and Lil Rocket Man


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Libtards will call this a lie but I never lie. When I came back from nam the MAC flight landed at LAX and in the airport terminal hippies spat on and called me a baby killer when wearing my Navy Dress Blue Uniform. A Marine Major saw that and came running to my side in his dress blue uniform wanting to kick their ass. I told the Major no because I am going home on leave.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



People often want to express themselves but struggle to find the right source of the problem. 

We see people directing attacks to people for no reason on forums like this all the time. Some people use terms like "Libtards" and the like. 

What, are you suggesting that all Liberals are retards? Well, you'd be wrong and it's a lie to say such a thing. Also saying you never lie when you've just lied, is lie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2018)

Trump should parade the military in front of FBI HQ


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 7, 2018)

This is real?

Holy crap, talk about playing right into the Dems' hands.


.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics



Who pays for this?   The tax payers?

Who benefits from it?  The same men & women who will someday be fighting to get the benefits we promised them?

And showing off the military might is typically to try to intimidate potential enemies.   Our potential enemies already KNOW we have the biggest military.  It is common knowledge that we spend more than the next 8 countries combined.

Plus, the military might that will be paraded is not what scares our potential enemies.  The technology that makes our military so fearsome will not be on display.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



The way our returning soldiers were treated then was an atrocity.

But does that happen now?


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Prove it! You assume facts not in evidence. Lib can mean librarian but tard is self-explanatory.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a matter of default fact that the Democrats hate the military, but they do love themselves a big parade.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...



Maybe Trump can parade an A Bomb down Pennsylvania Ave


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I try to look at other’s perspectives.
But unlike you, I think Nazi’s are the bad guys and gays are OK..


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



The problem, imho, is that the term "libtard" pops up everytime someone disagrees with a rightwinger.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> The parade will cost $millions, but Trump & friends can declare that they're patriotic.


When I was in the military I saw a tank go across blacktop and leave behind chunks.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


I don't like it.  Too North Korea-ish.  Or Hitler-ish.    I TOLD you all that our Pres is like a kid with his toy soldiers.  This is getting out of hand.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

The last time we had a military parade the president had actually been in the military.

No one even thought of referring to him as Cadet Bone Spurs.


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...


You voted for a guy who only respects soldiers who weren`t captured. The GOP`s supposed love for the military died on election day. Dismissed! I know, Trump has a purple heart and he`s been to Vietnam. BTW, grownups don`t say idiotic shit like "libtard" so I`ll assume school has a 2 hour delay this morning.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Maybe neither would be best.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


When the commander in chief gives an order they don’t consider, they do.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

August West said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Will our President allow POWs in his parade or does he only like those who were not captured?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2018)

It's brilliant!

It's a shot across the bow to the Deep State, oath breakers in the FBI, Soros and Obama.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...



But you thought Jade Helm was cool


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


You're getting way off track with this gay thing.  This is about Mr. Trump wanting to compete with North Korea for the biggest show of military toys.  If he could do it while the Olympics was going, he would.  Probably can't pull one off that fast, though.

I've watched plenty of parades with the National Guard units and the Veterans of Foreign Wars marching and that's fine and lovely.  I do NOT want to see tanks and what-all creeping down our streets.  That's showing off our killing potential.  We like to do our killing without a lot of advertising.
That's how I feel about it.


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You must admit that Libtard has a better ring than Rightwinger. Perhaps Lefttard is a better word.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


A guy wearing feathers is so dangerous but torch carrying Nazi’s screaming Jews won’t replace us is merely free speech.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Trump got the idea from the Bastille Day parade. Think that won’t include tanks from mr. excess?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> It's better then another one of your homo parades



Does a "homo parade" cost the tax payers millions of dollars?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



Right & Left are perfectly acceptable terms for the opposing sides of our political spectrum.   "Rightwinger" simply means far right as opposed to being a centrist.


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

xband said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


There`s no evidence that anyone was spit on anywhere. Nobody made that claim until Stallone mumbled it in the first Rambo movie. The topic has been researched and written about.
The Spitting Image - Wikipedia


----------



## SavannahMann (Feb 7, 2018)

I believe he said like France.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


No, but you obviously have.


----------



## xband (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You are too smart for me to get in a political discussion. No pun intended or meant.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics




Of course...a military parade of the May Day variety would be right up your back alley.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...



Works for Putin and Kim Jong Un to show off their toys


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Maybe Trump should just award himself a medal of honor.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics


Watch as the rabid Left foams at the mouth claiming the President wants to be like communist military dictatorships.  Ha ha.  Damn, I'm getting my dime's worth with this President.  

I love it!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Maybe Trump should just award himself a medal of honor.



He does like shiny objects and his battle with heel spurs is well documented


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Trump should just award himself a medal of honor.
> ...


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's better then another one of your homo parades
> ...


Aids has been pretty costly


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?


Hold the parade in New York City down Broadway and make that commie mayor pay for it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...



Why aren't the conservatives fighting against spending millions of tax payer dollars on a senseless display of the military might that the world already knows we possess?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?
> ...



Even if this were not a joke, again this is soaking the tax payers.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 7, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > We need a military parade because fascism isnt coming fast enough.
> ...


Oh yea, parallels from the Holocaust museum. 
And more from the alt-right.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



And you think there would be significantly fewer cases of HIV if there were no "homo parades"?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


We know you're a bunch of homos, too. We remember when Obama lit up the WH with rainbow colors to celebrate gay marriage.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> How many threads about this do you needy little melon heads need?
> 
> Talk about triggered, lol!



Can we have 800?  That was the Benghazi threads number.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



No, he is doing it to trigger snowflake sissy Libs. Feeling it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



And what did that rainbow lighting cost the tax payers?   $100?  $500?

YOu answer was a nice dodge.   Conservatives claim to be in favor of not wasting tax money.  Why are they ok with this?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Do you think there would be fewer wars without military parades?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

If you want a parade to honor our military and our country,

line up in November at the polls and vote the Trump cultists out.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Your posit was that a military parade was meaningless, as the purpose was already known.

The same holds true of homo parades.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 7, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> This is real?
> 
> Holy crap, talk about playing right into the Dems' hands.
> 
> ...


Let the Democrats shit all over the parade.  BTW! You shitheads claiming the parade is a show of power are wrong.  It's a fucking celebration of our military and the public will agree and love the idea.  Go ahead and take a knee assholes and watch the results of the 2018 elections.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> I have always been fond of the West African proverb: "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far."
> -- Teddy Roosevelt​
> Good lord!  Now Trump wants the U.S. military to trot out its men and materiel in a public display of strength that is a military parade.  He doesn't want to conduct a parade of the sorts the nation and jurisdictions in it have hosted _for_ returning members of the military, but rather the sort wherein displays of military might is itself is a key purpose for the parade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Putin does!  And Rocket Man!
> ...


This liberal is a two time Army veteran you stupid kunt...and my kids are veterans also....You do nothing but divide all the damn day long..What a fucking waste of air.......


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 7, 2018)

I'd say Rubber Room this piece of crap OP but just deleting it would be better.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Homo prades are financed by themselves, the military and the planned expense is paid for by taxpayers...


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I think spending millions of tax dollars on a massive military parade is wasting the hard earned pay of the American tax payer.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Do you think there would be fewer wars without military parades?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



But the homo parades don't cost millions of dollars for the tax payers.


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 7, 2018)

Decus said:


> France has a huge military parade every year - July 14th. They are obviously, as described by the OP, a dictatorship .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not allowed in this thread.

This past year...The French Parade honored the American Doughboys
who went to France and saved Europe the First Time.

Trump was the guest of honor.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is real?
> ...



I am not shitting all over anything.  I am opposed to wasting my tax dollars on such a display.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


We won't even worry about debt when it rages up $10 trillion.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



And my main point has been opposition to spending millions of dollars on this parade.  I notice you conveniently ignored that part.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


We don't care about debt. Ask $10 trillion Hussein.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



We?  I have been consistently opposed to the debt and the mind set that spends tax payer dollars like it means nothing.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I care about the debt.   And the majority of conservatives have talked against wasteful spending over and over and over.  But none have favored actually spending less.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Then you did vote for Trump after that massive debt run under Obama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I think military parades have no effect on whether we have fewer or more wars.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Trump will run up the debt along with Congress after complaining about how the debt was increasing under Oblama..Do you see any difference?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Both run up debts. You only complain about one.

There's your difference.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


In that sense they're like homo parades and their effect on aids cases.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Only one is in office now.   I, for one, complained when Obama was in office.  I complained when George W. was in office.

Unlike partisan hacks, I hold both sides to the same standard.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



No, I did not.  I also did not vote for Obama.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Which side do I complain about,, and who did I vote for president in 2016?

You know more about myself than I do...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 7, 2018)

How about we have a ticker tape parade thanking the units, all branches, who just kicked the shit out of ISIS?  These guys stomped a force more diabolical and evil than Saddam's looters in Kuwait didn't they?






We don't goose-step or menace anybody when we march.  There are drill units who are nothing short of spectacular when they do their stuff.  I like the parade idea.....let's have a look at the boys and some of the gear who went back to the sandbox after already winning that war once before Barry ran away and we had to do it again.  Let's thank them for what they did....I'm sure they'd appreciate it.  Yes?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> If you want a parade to honor our military and our country,
> 
> line up in November at the polls and vote the Trump cultists out.



On the whole, the military will vote otherwise.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So let one team march and the other prance. All inclusive.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


And you're still complaining now. Let us know when we get to $10 trillion worth of complaints.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a parade to honor our military and our country,
> ...



The lifers might.  The young guys (and gals) won't.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You voted for one of the Losers. You complain about the Winner.

And you could lose a few lbs.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Because that is the amount justified by the example during Oblama's presidency...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

Will Eric Trump and Donald Jr. be marching with their units?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Let the team that pays for their own parade march.   The "homo parades" only cost the tax payer for the police working the parade and the permitting costs.  The massive military parade will cost millions of tax payer dollars.   So if you want to have the tax payers pay for the police presence and the permitting, and let private donors foot the bill for the rest of the cost, I have no problem.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics


Personally I think it's a waste of money but other than that I have no problem with it.


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You seem to have a fixation on homosexuals this morning. This is not a gay dating site but I`m sure you can find one.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If you were unbiased you would wait until after Trump's Presidency to make the same judgment.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Oh, so as long as one party only adds $9.9 trillion to the debt, its all good?    And the debt is all about the party, not about the actual debt?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Will Eric Trump and Donald Jr. be marching with their units?



Right along with Bill Clinton and Barack Obama.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

August West said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Which one do you use?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


One of the losers....Hmmm, so......These word math problems with social injustice involved are tough.....Okay, here it is.....

I couldn't have voted for the loser cause he didn't lose.. I don't know how to put it into a mathematical exponential though....

Oh,,,
your attempts to control the conversation through projecting perjerotives is


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Polish Military parade...


A Veterans Day parade? We already have those.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.

You can thank President Obama for that.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Do YOU think $10 trillion was "good?" Not for the party, but the actual debt?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Are you in favor of wasting tax payer dollars?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Ah another disgruntled Trump voter? What made you vote for the Winner?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



No, I do not.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I'm in favor of judging everyone equally. What is good for the goose.

Is a $10 trillion debt good?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2018)

Rep. Eric Swalwell: "The military deserve a parade every single day and twice on Sunday, but I think most of them would tell you they'd rather see that money spent taking care of those who have served"


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 7, 2018)

This really takes off at 1:26....


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> 
> You can thank President Obama for that.



I’ll thank BO for beating ISIS as soon as you Libs acknowledge and thank Reagan for the destruction of the Soviet Block.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I am in favor of a balanced budget.  And I judge everyone by the same standards.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Then anything less than $10 trillion would be "better," would it not?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Rep. Eric Swalwell: "The military deserve a parade every single day and twice on Sunday, but I think most of them would tell you they'd rather see that money spent taking care of those who have served"



Thank you!


----------



## Votto (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics



I think the soldiers should all wear a Trump toupee and have a big banner, "Making American Great Again".


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



No debt would be even better.  And spending millions on this parade is not being fiscally responsible.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 7, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is real?  Holy crap, talk about playing right into the Dems' hands.
> ...


None of this rant has anything to do with my point.

Enjoy the parade.  Expect Thank You Cards from the DNC.
.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It's well worth the money in national pride. 

Others will be proud of their homo parade.

All inclusive.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Worth the money?   Adding to the debt to show off what we already know?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 7, 2018)

We don't need the military to take to the streets, not yet.  We need THE PEOPLE to do so.   Urgently.  Like the Egyptians did when Obama and Morsi almost stole their nation.

I think if the mostly silent Right doesn't get off it's ass and take to the streets, and force all these corrupt politicians and operatives to be taken down, then the vocal and "By Any Means Necessary" Left is going to get it's way ultimately.

Then we're ALL F'd

Maybe we're all F'd anyway.


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Putin does!  And Rocket Man!
> ...



Putin probably told Bone Spur to hold a military parade. Putin is an expert on running an authoritian regime. So he gave him some pointers.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 7, 2018)

*How about in addition to this, we make a float, and put all of the people engaged in The Coup on it handcuffed and let people throw rotten vegetables and eggs at them, and then with the ticker tape parade, it will be a kinder gentler version of tarring and feathering.

That should be the first float, with HONEST FBI and DOJ employees walking triumphantly because they have just cleaned house of Russian Moles, and then the military can follow afterwards.*


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2018)

'The Left wants pink p*ssy hat parades and hijab parades but no US military parades. Really makes you think' - Wacky Jack Posobiec


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2018)

This military parade seems likely to happen on Nov 11th (or thereabouts), right? Because it's the 100th anniversary of the end of WWI?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Worth the money in national pride.

Others will be proud of their homosexuality, which we also already know.

All inclusive. Or are you against inclusion?


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 7, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> This really takes off at 1:26....



*Outstanding!

I love our Military.  Our Volunteer Military.  It's the One THING we can all be proud of.
Unless you are a Liberal....then you hate them the same as Jihadi.*


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2018)

"YOU'RE A TRAITOR FOR INSULTING THE HIGHEST OFFICE HOLDER IN THE LAND!  ALSO, THE PREVIOUS HIGHEST OFFICE HOLDER IS A SNAKE! I AM A STABLE PERSON!"


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Feb 7, 2018)

Update!

Here's a democrat trying to sign up other Democrats to lay down in front of tanks during the parade.

Twitter


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> 
> You can thank President Obama for that.



Good grief


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The military pays for its own parades with their very lives.

Homos put things in their butts.

See the difference?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?



    Here ya go Nitwit.....
You do the same thing every nation does when holding a military parade.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> This really takes off at 1:26....


Where does it take off to?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> 
> You can thank President Obama for that.


Well it was their country....


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Siete said:


> and a little light goes off ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever marched for little Kimmy?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



If people are only proud because they see a military parade, their pride isn't worth much.

The inclusion is irrelevant.  I oppose spending millions of tax dollars on a parade that will accomplish nothing.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > This really takes off at 1:26....
> ...


First off...Liberal here...Army veteran, sons served in military....
Second...You are a lying piece of shit...Your type makes me want to puke from your lies and corruption.....Peddle your bullshit somewhere else..


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?
> ...



The rubber pads do eliminate the digging and grinding of the pavement.  But the excessive weight still causes damage.  Especially to underground utilities.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Gays can be proud and it's worth something, but the military can't.

Maybe you should rethink your position.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Oh, so soldiers die so we can spend millions of tax dollars on a parade?   How many soldiers die to pay for the fuel used to transport the men and equipment to Washington?

No, the tax payers will be soaked for millions of dollars for this parade.   If you don't want soldiers to die, stop sending them to fight wars we should not be involved in.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> OMG...




What kind of fucked up, ignorant of history photo shop is that?


1917?

Russia


Trump doing a Hitler salute in Russia 1917????


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2018)

ANOTHER great Trump idea
why wouldn't we be ok with it?? because we love America?? !! ??


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



Maybe you should stick to the cost of the parades, as I have tried to do.

Gay pride parades are paid for by donors.    The military parade will be paid for by the tax payers.

Adding millions to our debt for a parade is fiscally irresponsible.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's better then another one of your homo parades
> ...




Uhm yea twinkle toes


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


To a soldier a "dog and pony" show is a pain in the ass....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  If the road can withstand a loaded eighteen wheeler it can handle a tank as they weigh about the same.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You're talking in circles. Get back to me when it's worse than $10 trillion, or bitch about the $10 trillion.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yet tracks tend to tear up paved roads faster than tires with pneumatic tires...


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Not to mine. They beat getting shot at.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



   If you're against a Military Parade ......you're a libtard.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> ANOTHER great Trump idea
> why wouldn't we be ok with it?? because we love America?? !! ??



Why?   Because we would be spending millions of tax payer dollars.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



  Never heard of rubber tracks have you...
And I even posted pictures for the dimwitted.
 So whats your excuse?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


"It beats getting shot at"..

Really Darlink,,, where on Earth are soldiers stationed in the USA getting shot "at"?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


Come on...Think of something stupideriest to say....


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Many have returned from overseas. Dear.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Feb 7, 2018)

*He's more like Kim Jong Un every fucking day.*

*Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade*
President Trump’s vision of soldiers marching and tanks rolling down the boulevards of Washington is moving closer to reality in the Pentagon and White House, where officials say they have begun to plan a grand military parade later this year showcasing the might of America’s armed forces.

Trump has long mused publicly and privately about wanting such a parade, but a Jan. 18 meeting between Trump and top generals in the Pentagon’s tank — a room reserved for top-secret discussions — marked a tipping point, according to two officials briefed on the planning.

Surrounded by the military’s highest-ranking officials, including Defense Secretary Jim Mattis and Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman Gen. Joseph F. Dunford Jr., Trump’s seemingly abstract desire for a parade was suddenly heard as a presidential directive, the officials said.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> How about we win a war first and commemorate the event with a parade.



Iraqi PM Haider Al-Abadi: ISIS Is Finished In Iraq – Alshahid


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



I HAVE bitched about the $10 trillion.    But the difference is, I bitch about all of the debt.   You see $9.9 trillion in new debt as better than $10 trillion in debt.  Your opinion of the debt is based on the political party.   But everyone will have to pay BOTH debts.   So I see it as not 2 separate amounts, but as $19.9 trillion in debt.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The parade will cost $millions, but Trump & friends can declare that they're patriotic.
> ...


Imagine what a bunch tanks would do to DC streets.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



  So we can honor the Men and Women in our Armed Forces.
I figure they are worth it,but thats just me.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



So spending millions on a parade is a fiscally conservative ideal?    WTF?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Link me to a post of yours bitching about Obama's $10 trillion debt.

You won't be able to, of course.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Truly the GOP has become the party of hate.  We have to defeat these morons before they destroy this nation.  These people are sick.
> 
> I know for sure, you will see some Republicans filled with revulsion at the thought of a Russian/Chinese/North Korean style military parade with Trump play acting Hitler.


obama and the blacks are the party of hate:
hate America:
Obama's pastor who he went to for YEARS:


> "God damn America."


Obama's Pastor: God Damn America

hate police:
Obama defends Black Lives Matter protests at police memorial in Dallas


> police in Cambridge, Massachusetts, "acted stupidly"


Obama had his AG comfort the family of a black CRIMINAL that attacked a white cop
the AG is supposed to be ANTI-criminal

hate whites:
BLM wants to KILL white people
BLM Anti-Trump Protest In Seattle: ‘We Need To Start Killing People’

etc etc as I have proven many times on USMB
the blacks are the haters
the Dems are the nazis who hate
all the hate the Dems displayed/and still display toward Trump/etc


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...





I don't know, run away the drug dealers on the corners of the streets I suppose. 



.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



I am all for honoring them.  How about spending millions for veterans affairs?  How about actually doing something for those who are serving?  

If we are going to spend millions for something, why not spend it on something solid.   This is honoring the men & women of our Armed Services like the political photo ops are.  It is all show.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Feb 7, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> *He's more like Kim Jong Un every fucking day.*
> 
> *Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade*
> President Trump’s vision of soldiers marching and tanks rolling down the boulevards of Washington is moving closer to reality in the Pentagon and White House, where officials say they have begun to plan a grand military parade later this year showcasing the might of America’s armed forces.
> ...


What a patriotic great idea to have our military in.a parade march so we can celebrate and appreciate them.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...


i think we need about 300 people dressed up as Nancy Pelosi without make-up with those giant 8 foot high heads as part of the show


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ANOTHER great Trump idea
> ...


the military gets paid if they do it or not
it would boost the area's economy


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...



My posts are still in the archives.  Feel free to search.   I have been consistently in favor of fiscally conservative gov't.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh good the 5th thread on the same topic


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I searched and nothing. Nada. Zilch. Cero.

Maybe there aren't any.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Feb 7, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > *He's more like Kim Jong Un every fucking day.*
> ...




  Cool, maybe Mexico will pay for it and the wall!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



   Thats a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


That will scare the pants of the North Koreans, now the Ruskies I think they are used to babushka's like that...


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



And transporting the personnel will be free?  The fuel used to run the vehicles will be free?   The accomodations for all the military personnel will be free?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



How much does it have to be before you consider it wasted?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 7, 2018)

That’s going to be a massive event. I’m going to try to go.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 7, 2018)

We need more threads on this,...three isn't enough


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



  I can ask the same thing about the war on poverty...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I think this whole idolatry of Trump's with the military DOES mean we will have more wars.  The guy is a fruitcake.  He wanted us genuflecting to the military for the Superbowl, for Godssake.  More wars.  Mark my words, it means something.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Obama spent billions on building dog parks because "it employed people".


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2018)

Anti-Trump Protest to Cost Taxpayers $1.1 Mil, Locals Afraid to Object


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


well if i could be in the parade,,i would dress up as a 12 foot tall "Dick Durbon" and I think we all know,,more or less what that would look like


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Does anyone here know what tanks do to regular road pavement?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Remember Anwar Sadat?  He liked military parades too.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That is relevant if you look at wasteful spending based solely on partisan politics.  I don't.

Justifying wasteful spending by pointing out other wasteful spending just increases the debt.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


As a vet, seeing my fellow vets in distress getting the help they need is much more patriotic than a fleeting parade.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Does anyone here know what tanks do to regular road pavement?



Ohh...I do, I do!


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Luckily it's not a choice between one or the other. My patriotism wants to get them the help they need and honor them with a parade.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...


why not have about 100 people dressed up as 8 foot tall Maxine Waters with those giant heads all holding various signs making her look like the dumbest human on earth?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Does anyone here know what tanks do to regular road pavement?




Lol yea and we know what it does to cars


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 7, 2018)

I thought parades were stupid when I was a kid and my thoughts haven't changed.

How fucking stupid is it to stand around just to watch people walk down the street?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Putin does!  And Rocket Man!
> ...


France Britain and Poland also have universal health care.  If your argument is sauce for the goose...


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



THANK YOU!!!

Or to paraphrase what some are fond of saying:   As long as veterans are homeless, we shouldn't be spending millions on military parades.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Link, please.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The millions spent on this parade could help a lot of veterans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



  Yet it's perfectly fine to spend billions on illegals.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 7, 2018)

Xelor said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How does the Military leadership feel about it? I could see it as being a good moral builder for the military, much needed after the 8 year beat down under Obama. We would also get to see all the cool hardware we taxpayers have paid for.
> ...



You've got WAY too much free time on your hands.   You must be one of those "peace" lovers who spent your formative years protesting every conflict America got involved in.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 7, 2018)

If Trump wants a military parade, he should pay for it himself


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 7, 2018)

Has my vote as the dumbest Trump idea ever, piss $22 million away on a parade come on Trump pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> *He's more like Kim Jong Un every fucking day.*
> 
> *Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade*
> President Trump’s vision of soldiers marching and tanks rolling down the boulevards of Washington is moving closer to reality in the Pentagon and White House, where officials say they have begun to plan a grand military parade later this year showcasing the might of America’s armed forces.
> ...





And here is the explanation as to why Trump, correctly, endorses this sort of thing.....

....and why America-haters are appalled:


*" Harvard Study: July 4th Parades Energize Only GOP Voters, Increase Likelihood Kids Will Vote Republican…
"The left detests all forms of patriotism, if you instill a love of America in a child it’s extremely unlikely they will identify with the Democratic party when they grow up.*

(US News)— Democratic political candidates can skip this weekend’s July 4th parades. A new Harvard University study*finds that July 4th parades energize only Republicans,*turn kids into Republicans, and help to boost the GOP turnout of adults on Election Day.

*Survey evidence also confirms that Republicans consider themselves more patriotic than Democrats.* According to this interpretation, there is a political congruence between the patriotism promoted on Fourth of July and the values associated with the Republican party. "
Harvard Study: July 4th Parades Energize Only GOP Voters, Increase Likelihood Kids Will Vote Republican… | Weasel Zippers



*"Survey evidence also confirms that Republicans consider themselves more patriotic than Democrats."*

No doubt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Does anyone here know what tanks do to regular road pavement?



  Do you know what rubber tracks are?
For someone who supposedly was in the military you sure are ill informed.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Feb 7, 2018)

Of course Trump supporters would be ok with something like this. They would literally excuse ANYTHING Trump says or does.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No, it is not.   As I have said, wasteful spending is never a good thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update!
> 
> Here's a democrat trying to sign up other Democrats to lay down in front of tanks during the parade.
> 
> Twitter



  Hope they get enough to line the entire parade route.
Plus it would alleviate the damage to the roads that the libs are so worried about by providing cushion.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Like those marching in the parade.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...


I thought communism collapses on its own?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2018)

Trump got the idea from Macron when he was in France.  If France can have a military parade why can't we?  There is no rule that all of our parades have to be men butt fucking each other and fat women in vagina suits.


----------



## gipper (Feb 7, 2018)

JBond said:


> I'm a fan of many Trump policies. I don't get this. Maybe NK related, but really? Everyone knows we are the bad asses when it comes to projecting military power when needed (except for Benghazi). A parade? Sigh....


Could be he is covertly sucking up to the deep state, pentagon and the neocons.  He knows he could get his head blown off in broad daylight, if they are not appeased.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 7, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> How about we have a ticker tape parade thanking the units, all branches, who just kicked the shit out of ISIS?  These guys stomped a force more diabolical and evil than Saddam's looters in Kuwait didn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would be cool to see the drill units and all the bands. They are indeed pretty badass.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2018)

One of the floats should have a massive Trump statue that always faces towards Mar-a-Lago, so hish sheep know what direction to face when praying their devotions to him.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Update!
> ...




BUT, that whit would get allover the place. It would be stinky and gross.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I took my cue about the gay thing from dean in post four, so I ain't quite off track.
This is about President Trump wanting to have a military parade. 
And you lunatics are all sharting your britches with screamy whines about Nazis and north Koreans and Freddy fucking Kruger because of it. 
I doubt you know much about anything Trump would do, would want to do or thinks about doing because you are too damn busy hating at the first twitch to give it any real thought.
And what's your little kicker about us doing our killing with no advertisement supposed to mean? Just another hate America crack?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> *He's more like Kim Jong Un every fucking day.*
> 
> *Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade*
> President Trump’s vision of soldiers marching and tanks rolling down the boulevards of Washington is moving closer to reality in the Pentagon and White House, where officials say they have begun to plan a grand military parade later this year showcasing the might of America’s armed forces.
> ...


Only $22 mil?  I bet it’ll end up being a lot more.  $22 mil barely covers the weekly Mar-a-Lago vacation


----------



## MindWars (Feb 7, 2018)

*With news that President Trump has submitted a request to the Pentagon to conduct a military parade after witnessing Bastille Day in France, CNN completely freaked out and declared that the US is now an authoritarian regime, much like North Korea.*

Pentagon correspondent Barbara Starr noted during a report “what are we really talking about here? There has not been a military parade typically by the U.S. military in many years. The last one really after Desert Storm in the 1990s.”





Videos: CNN Freaks Out Over Trump Military Parade Plan


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...


BO did not defeat ISIS and that doddering senile POS Reagan had nothing to do with ending the Cold War.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Bullshit. There's nothing wrong with a military parade. It's good for many countries all over the world, not just the two crummy ones you hatey hens keep clucking about.
Y'all are just pissed because Trump wants it.
Any of you says you'd object also if Obama wanted it is a liar.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...


No, we thank Bush Sr. for that.   Reagan was already deep into his dementia.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No...that isn't fine either.


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> How about we have a ticker tape parade thanking the units, all branches, who just kicked the shit out of ISIS?  These guys stomped a force more diabolical and evil than Saddam's looters in Kuwait didn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Barry" ran away? Would that be Manilow or Goldwater and what did they run away from?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here know what tanks do to regular road pavement?
> ...


Yeah...Naval Aviators get a lot of training on tank tracks.....


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump got the idea from Macron when he was in France.  If France can have a military parade why can't we?  There is no rule that all of our parades have to be men butt fucking each other and fat women in vagina suits.



How about we make a rule that those throwing the parade pay for the parade?  The "men butt fucking each other and fat women in vagina suits" do.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump got the idea from Macron when he was in France.  If France can have a military parade why can't we?  There is no rule that all of our parades have to be men butt fucking each other and fat women in vagina suits.
> ...


Excellent idea....they can start a "GoFundMe" acct....1/2 goes for the parade, 1/2 goes to help homeless vets.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's better then another one of your homo parades
> ...



ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



  Thats okay,we have illegals.
They'll do the cleanup Americans dont want to do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Funny,I wasn't even in the military yet I know of them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


The madness of king Trump.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Come on, even you nutty right wingers can't possibly be OK with this.



Yeah, who would want to show pride in their country and showcase our might to the rest of the world as a national celebration like half the rest of the world?  A much better way to spend our time and money than giving it all to illegal aliens!


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> How about we make a rule that those throwing the parade pay for the parade?  The "men butt fucking each other and fat women in vagina suits" do.


www.wehoville.com/2017/03/30/la-pride-2017-projected-cost-west-hollywood-1-1-million/


----------



## harmonica (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


they do this stuff all the time when they do exercises
who cares --as long as Trump is POTUS
these anti-Trump threads are mostly ridiculous anyway


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I thought parades were stupid when I was a kid and my thoughts haven't changed.
> 
> How fucking stupid is it to stand around just to watch people walk down the street?


It's all good if they throw candy.  You must have been to some cheap ass parades.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


I promise you, if Obama had wanted one, I would also be saying it was weird and militaristic and I didn't like it.
Trump is pushing us toward revering the military beyond what is healthy.
Of course I respect and am grateful to the military.  I don't want to see their tanks and rockets and war toys parading down our peacetime streets.  It's too much LOVE for the killing toys.  We don't need to show that off like Little Kim does.  The people, the bands, the flags--go for it.  Leave the military equipment home.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Google is your friend....your very very close friend.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

*‘MAYBE HE SHOULDN’T HAVE DODGED THE DRAFT’*
*
‘Dear Leader’ Trump Gets Brutally Mocked On Twitter Over Military Parade Plan*

Funny stuff.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I thought parades were stupid when I was a kid and my thoughts haven't changed.
> ...


That's been stopped in most places I know....something about the liability of someone getting hit in the eye with a hard candy.     Sad.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The military is why you can post your anti-militaristic posts.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > How about we make a rule that those throwing the parade pay for the parade?  The "men butt fucking each other and fat women in vagina suits" do.
> ...


You know that Gay Pride Parades/Festivals are private events with their own fundraising, right?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 7, 2018)

August West said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Wrong with Reagan, probably wrong with BO too. Reagan made the Cold War too expensive for the Reds to keep going. Not much into history, are you?


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> You know that Gay Pride Parades/Festivals are private events with their own fundraising, right?


One fag parade in West Hollywood cost taxpayers 1.1 million


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 7, 2018)

How about we stop idolizing death. What a novel concept for a culture that would be.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You know that Gay Pride Parades/Festivals are private events with their own fundraising, right?
> ...


Based on what?   Security and street shutdown?   Same for MLK Jr. parades and St. Patrick's Day Parades and the Do Dah Parade.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

Pretending is all he has.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

trump's ideal parade.....lots of buy in by his christian supporters.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2018)

Trump is getting creepier by the day..


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Based on what?   Security and street shutdown?   Same for MLK Jr. parades and St. Patrick's Day Parades and the Do Dah Parade.


And the Military parade


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


Dick Army was popular for years in effigy..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> How about we stop idolizing death. What a novel concept for a culture that would be.


Where's the profit in that?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Keep in mind the butthurt, unshaven lesbian community with pussy hats and homosexual anarchists have been paid to take to the streets the past year or two.  Even threatening to do this is a good thing.  Maybe have some fly overs of some B2 bombers since that is what will win any real war.


Ah....now I get it.   You also need to over compensate because all those women scared your manhood.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Thank goodness I am way too lazy...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

fncceo said:


> We need more of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooo!   Women are scary!!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> Why
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> ...


Tiny things can be interesting.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Are you serious?  Like Plato said, drown the lawyers.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


well where can i find a six foot tall parade giant penis? I called Target and Wal-Mart,,,they cant keep them in stock? Does ACME make them?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Uhm no. You people hate lawyers until you need one....trust me I've taken the 3 AM phone calls proving it


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


I know.  I'm not opposed to the military, either.  I'm opposed to idolizing it as our Pres seems to be pushing us to do.  If you are too dimwitted to understand that distinction, I don't think I can help you.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


online or fit yourself in a giant dildo they sell used from porn movies..


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm not a "you people."  It was a comment on too many lawsuits.  So keep the "you people" out of it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



   I didnt need Google to know of rubber tank tracks obviously.
How would I know to look if I'd never heard of them?

   You dont do well with the obvious ....


----------



## Thinker101 (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yup, no surprise you would know that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update!
> 
> Here's a democrat trying to sign up other Democrats to lay down in front of tanks during the parade.
> 
> Twitter


/——/ My only concern is that the protesters clothing will jam the tank treads.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You know, years ago when our twin daughters were very small we were on the beach in Florida, two jets came in very very low and the people on the beach were oohing and awing and one of our twins was pointing saying "see Mommy see!" She was so excited and I whispered to her..."they are protecting you"....

Few leftist asshats will understand that


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

Couple of important questions:

1)  Do you think he wants this so all the military personnel will need to pass his viewing stand & salute him or does he wants to lead the parade...probably like a drum major?

2)  Will John McCain be invited?  Will former POWs be invited?  

3)  Do you think he will need to sit because of the pain of his bone spurs might prevent him from standing?

4)  Do you think this is a better way to spend tens of millions than say improvements in the VA, Better benefits for soldier's families, how about we give some military in wars zones a week vacation with their family at a beech resort somewhere?


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...




So fly a couple of jets low over DC.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...



I am against this and find it a waste of money and sending a message that the U.S. want war with China, Russia and North Korea.

Silence is louder than thumping your chest and telling the others what a big Nation we are...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sure...you go with that you automatically knew that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Good morning RealDumb....is your butthurt still inflamed?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


although they did mention that they were overstocked on giant vagina costumes,,hmm.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

deannalw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Did the government spend tens of millions on that?

Besides, don;t give Trump any ideas for his "uniform".


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I didn't know you were that interested in my butt.  But thanks for caring but I'm, married & my wife says my fine butt belongs to her.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yeah you're  a "you people" I'm observant. Claim what you are...a partisan hack


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Again,if I didnt know they existed how would I know to look?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


They can't give those away...


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


We have supposedly won the war against ISIS.  We are vacating Iraq.  We don't have a need to pull out the military equipment, work up the American people into a militaristic frenzy.  A military parade without all the toys is fine with me.  I find parades boring, anyway, but a lot of people like them and there's nothing wrong with honoring our military.  JUST leave the tanks home.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Dumb RealDumb. So you're a cuck? LOL

The left and the military...eons apart


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



Reagan didn't do that.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You are wrong.  But what's new.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That   has what to do with what I posted? I mean besides not a damn thing. You can thank Trump and Mad Dog for ISIS being decimated....but I'll wager you'll credit Ears The Disaster


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



What part is inaccurate?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Everything you post is an inaccuracy


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I think someone should dress up as high chief Warren...all decked out in Indian wear dr


Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


i think someone should dress up as High Cheif Warren,,,all decked our in Indian wear,,driving a 10ft tall Tee-Pee while smoking two pipes with the remains of beavers,,,{I hear smoking beavers gives u one hell of a buzz}


----------



## Tilly (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> work up the American people into a militaristic frenzy.


----------



## Siete (Feb 7, 2018)

Trump got the parade idea from North Korea so naturally he wants a BIGGER, MORE POWERFUL military display.

ego maniacs are like that ..


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm not so dumb as to take your word about idolizing the military. But if you must have an idol, the military is as good as some, and better than most.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> We have supposedly won the war against ISIS. We are vacating Iraq.



Good reasons for a parade.


----------



## postman (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > BO did not defeat ISIS and that doddering senile POS Reagan had nothing to do with ending the Cold War.
> ...



Wrong on Wrong.  Reagan didn't end the cold war, which BTW didn't happen until Bush 41 was in office.   And the end of the cold war, started by way of Poland.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

Will Trump wear his "Neatness and Order" medal to the parade?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



The warmongering Right wanted us to keep thousands of troops, who would have inevitably ended up doing the heavy lifting against ISIS, while the Iraqis sat back and let us,

resulting in hundreds, maybe thousands of more US casualties in Iraq.  Why the Right favored that is somewhat scary, and creepy.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

postman said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Da fuq? LOL


----------



## OldLady (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm gonna go to D.C. and stand in front of the tanks, like  Tiananmen Square


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

Siete said:


> Trump got the parade idea from North Korea so naturally he wants a BIGGER, MORE POWERFUL military display.
> 
> ego maniacs are like that ..



According to reports, he got it from the French parade he saw.  I wonder if he was eating Freedom Fries at the time?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

postman said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



There was no end to the Cold War.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2018)

1) Service members march through the streets of New York City in a World War II victory parade. 

2) A procession of tanks drives down Pennsylvania Avenue during the inauguration for Franklin D. Roosevelt’s third term as president in 1941. 

3) A Navy A-7 Corsair jet is pulled down the streets of New York during a parade that marked victory in the Gulf War in 1991, under President George H.W. Bush


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Why , I like seeing my tax money put to good use, it's better then spending trillions on the war of poverty the past 50 years and nothing good to see.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Go.to.an.airshow.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Those parades are worth something, not fags running around in bras and panties in public...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> 1) Service members march through the streets of New York City in a World War II victory parade.
> 
> 2) A procession of tanks drives down Pennsylvania Avenue during the inauguration for Franklin D. Roosevelt’s third term as president in 1941.
> 
> 3) A Navy A-7 Corsair jet is pulled down the streets of New York during a parade that marked victory in the Gulf War in 1991, under President George H.W. Bush


Yes...these are all victory parades.    What recent war are we celebrating our victory in?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



There are some things that should not be allow in public and Pelosi without makeup or with it is one or at least Burka her please!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


So, you are against Mardi Gras too.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Will Trump wear his "Neatness and Order" medal to the parade?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Wooosh  another one right over the point on your noodle. Cripes you're as stupid as stump


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump wear his "Neatness and Order" medal to the parade?
> ...




Like I said the left started it by lowering the bar..



Admit it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Cant we tow an A Bomb down Pennsylvania Ave?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

If the Trump wants to imitate the French, he should work to give us their healthcare system.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




They gay too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Sure why not?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump wear his "Neatness and Order" medal to the parade?
> ...



Trump was fighting the Battle of Bone Spurs


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Small potatoes..


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> If the Trump wants to imitate the French, he should work to give us their healthcare system.


here the moron is



*The Daily Show*‏Verified account @TheDailyShow 3h3 hours ago


Did somebody say "military parade"?





268 replies1,713 retweets6,605 likes


----------



## postman (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong on Wrong.  Reagan didn't end the cold war,* which BTW didn't happen until Bush 41 was in office.*   And the end of the cold war, started by way of Poland.
> ...



During 1989 and 1990, the Berlin Wall came down, borders opened, and free elections ousted Communist regimes everywhere in eastern Europe.

Who was president in 1989?

 In late *1991* the Soviet Union itself dissolved into its component republics. With stunning speed, the Iron Curtain was lifted and the Cold War came to an end.

Who was president in 1991?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

postman said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > postman said:
> ...



Dumbass the Cold War began long before Bush...now sit down with your nonsense


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Obama was fighting bag lady's in Chicago,  so your point being?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> How about we have a ticker tape parade thanking the units, all branches, who just kicked the shit out of ISIS?  These guys stomped a force more diabolical and evil than Saddam's looters in Kuwait didn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you need to lie, or is that just a hobby of yours?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump wear his "Neatness and Order" medal to the parade?
> ...


Too funny....let us know when military service is a requirement for the Presidency.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Too funny...then stop whining Trump didn't serve.

This is like taking candy from a baby


----------



## sartre play (Feb 7, 2018)

We should give Trump a parade, if it makes him happy & he is busy tweeting about how many people watched it, then he wont be tweeting negatives about America  but it needs to be a very flashy golden parade, that costs us little. maybe he could hire gays they no how to put on a flashy parade that wont cost the public much.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No...the bloody battle of Knoxville.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Once again who started the freak show from bill to Obama to trump?



It surely as hell was not the republicans,  they learned the Democrat game on fighting imbicales with imbicales


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


We know he isn't the ONLY one who didn't serve who likes to pretend they support the military....as long as it serves their purpose to pretend.......


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I thought parades were stupid when I was a kid and my thoughts haven't changed.
> ...



Yeah s


bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Never mind that eye injury bullshit it's practically against the law to give kids candy these days.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


i wonder if a segment of the parade will be about 20 people dressed up as "Obama Librarys"?


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Nope.  The right just uses the militaty as a prop.

You didn't care that Bush went to war in Iraq based on lies that killed 4600 US soldiers and wounded thousands.

He did not care when Trump dissed the service record of John McCain.

You did not care when Trump trashed POWs.

You did not care when Trump trashed a Gold Star family.

You did not care when Trump called a recent military widow a liar.

You don't care that Trump is picking a nuclear war with NK that would kill tens of thousand.

So really, pack up your fake patriotism as your vote told us all we need to know about it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

If Trump wants a parade, let him and his rich pals pay for it out of their tax cuts.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 7, 2018)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update!
> 
> Here's a democrat trying to sign up other Democrats to lay down in front of tanks during the parade.
> 
> Twitter




What an opportunity to rid the country of human waste!  Send them all to North Korea.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


We've kicked ISIS's butts.....so the guys that did it deserve a parade.


----------



## CowboyTed (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



USSR always loved a Military Parade and how did that turn out?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


So...ISIS is gone now.    When was VI day?


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



To ignore his contributions is just being ignorant.  What did Trump do different?  Very little.  He followed Obama's game plan.

When we killed OBL, Obama noted all the contributions including Bush.

But your buddy Trumnp doesn't & says he did it all.

This is a huge fault of Trumps that you Trum[ettes don't get.

He can't give any credit to those who came before him.  Every trade agreement ever made prior to Trump was a really really bad agreement. (not that Trump has successfully negotiated shit)

And every nation that worked on the Iran Nuke deal were fucking worthless scum idiots because only Trump knows hopw to negotiate.

This is the way little spoiled children act.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


You mean like the parade for Barack Obama after OBL was killed.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 7, 2018)

We should have a military parade all the way to Venezuela.

That would eliminate illegal immigration.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


He gave himself a medal instead.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Feeling left out?  We can have a bigot parade just for you.


----------



## CowboyTed (Feb 7, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> One of the floats should have a massive Trump statue that always faces towards Mar-a-Lago, so hish sheep know what direction to face when praying their devotions to him.



I thinm have the parade and have Trump in the uniform he had in school. Let everyone call him General or Major Trump... Dictatorship is just around the corner...

Half the Right here have demonised the Democrats and trying to dehumanise Liberals... Need that to make them less than human... That way killing them is easier...


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Obama helped kill almost everyone on that task force. That would be a short parade.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> I’ll thank BO for beating ISIS as soon as you Libs acknowledge and thank Reagan for the destruction of the Soviet Block.



I'm sure plenty of bed wetting parasites already BLAME Reagan for the downfall of their beloved soviet union. They're the sort of complete blithering imbeciles that give the meat puppet faggot credit for taking out ISIS while in reality their moonbat messiah allowed ISIS to flourish.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 7, 2018)

This just in. There will be no marching at the parade. The entire military has come down with temporary heel bone spurs. Trump is having the military fly in all of his golf carts, so that the parade will happen.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm gonna go to D.C. and stand in front of the tanks, like  Tiananmen Square


Yes, well, if you do, you'd better hope that you don't obtain results similar to those Chinese protesters did.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


  So how did he do that?


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Lots of people now a days did not serve.  Wer don't diss the military service of others like Trump did.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yet The Don wants to give them a parade and many here are dead set against it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The RW trumpanzees are stilling mourning that one.


----------



## CowboyTed (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Actually go read your history, Russia's economic well-being depends on the price of petroleum. Its economy depends on oil and gas exports. Next to a drop in oil prices in the 80s and the war in Afghanistan, worry about space based missle defense has no real role. 

The Collapse of the Soviet Union and Ronald Reagan






So if you want to call it about an increase in Spending you better thank Carter!!!

To quote you back : Not much into history, are you?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Go right ahead....but you pay for it.


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll thank BO for beating ISIS as soon as you Libs acknowledge and thank Reagan for the destruction of the Soviet Block.
> ...


It wasn`t Reagan who kept the troops in the barracks when the wall was coming down. The Russians laughed at him along with the rest of the world. They weren`t impressed with his failed Star Wars boondoggle.
          ISIS was Bush and his poodle Tony Blair`s baby and Blair has already accepted the blame.
Tony Blair takes blame for Iraq War and admits conflict caused ISIS | Daily Mail Online

Tony Blair is right: without the Iraq war there would be no Islamic State


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




We are already paying for there salaries either in a parade or playing cards in their barracks ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll thank BO for beating ISIS as soon as you Libs acknowledge and thank Reagan for the destruction of the Soviet Block.
> ...


So angry


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No...none of them were killed.   Oh, that's right.....you pretend to know what's going on with Special Forces.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Pay for it, and I might come.  If they invite vets, I might even march in it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Ah yes.....one of those "our military is lazy" RWrs.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




They don't allow squids...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I watch movies ....you squids are lazy.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


Officers don't do basic training.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





^^^^

I made my case.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Officers have to have a college education.....either a service academy, ROTC, or OCS.....glad to have added a tiny bit to your education today.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


They're using the foreign aid not given to Palestine this year.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 7, 2018)

I came here to start a thread on the potential waste of money Military parades may or may not be. Instead I'll post it here.

When I was an E-4 I once protested a parade in Fort Polk Louisiana for Senators. We sent over 45 people to the hospital because we stuck the long legged people in the front and the short legged people in the back on the march to the parade grounds. Our unit was not a combat unit. None of our troops were fit like 11-B troops are. Our unit was full of clerical, communications, and mechanical personnel who only exercise was pt. I thought it was stupid to do a parade just for a few Senators and their egos.

That was 30 years ago. Bill Clinton is right, we need a parade to demonstrate our strength. Countries like Iraq, Pakistan, India, North Korea, and Venezuela would respect us more after the demonstration. Why have an Army if you never use it. What good is an Army that isn't combat experienced. A Parade of our combat troops, not our non-combat troops would go along way of showing the world we are ready to fight.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2018)

Eisenhower had to send in 82nd Airborne to make Democrats obey the law, Trump might have to do the same


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 7, 2018)

CowboyTed said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Really? I wonder then, why do the Russian people themselves credit Reagan with the fall of Communist Soviet Union? They have no particular reason to alter history, unlike you. 

In Russia, Reagan rememberedfor helping bring down Soviet Union

Ronald Reagan’s determination to destroy communism and the Soviet Union was a hallmark of his eight-year presidency, carried out through a harsh nuclear policy toward Moscow that softened only slightly when Gorbachev came to office.

He is vividly remembered in Russia today as the force that precipitated the Soviet collapse.

“Reagan bolstered the U.S. military might to ruin the Soviet economy, and he achieved his goal,” said Gennady Gerasimov, who served as top spokesman for the Soviet Foreign Ministry during the 1980s.

I will concede that it was not Reagan alone that brought down the USSR. There were other factors.  But powder puff Libs like you refuse to acknowledge the meaningful role Reagan played. Don’t worry though, your kids or grandkids will accept his role because they won’t have the personal animosity for him that you do.

5 Reasons for the Collapse of the Soviet Union | Graduate Degrees Norwich


----------



## Larsky (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...


"Bloc"


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Work the American people into a militaristic frenzy?
Holy fuck. 
Your brain must be a scary place.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 7, 2018)

If our military parade does not demonstrate that Trump's penis is bigger than Kim Jon-un's, nothing will.


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




They should.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> If our military parade does not demonstrate that Trump's penis is bigger than Kim Jon-un's, nothing will.


Still obsessed with dick I see. Perhaps you can find a men's room stall to get your fix soon?


----------



## deannalw (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




OMG!

Google is your friend too, stupid.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2018)

Trump wants a wall= bad

Trump wants a parade = bad

Trump wants Kentucky fried chicken = bad


When will this ever end?


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


3 Russians gave credit to Reagan but only one of them has credibility.
Reagan and Gorbachev: Shutting the Cold War Down


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties. You can thank President Obama for that.



LOL! The reality is that you live in a parallel universe. There were so few U.S. casualties because we abandoned Obama's absurd rules of engagement. The Iraqi Army couldn't defeat a Boy Scout troop without our help. The abandonment of Obama's nearly suicidal rules of engagement enabled us to make more progress against ISIS in a year than we had in the preceding three years.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

These moronic Republicans only show their total and inexcusable ignorance.

I had to go to a parade in Germany because they were handing out medals when the Secretary of the Army came to visit.  The Honorable Mr. Hoffman.

It was hot and we had to wear those fuking Class A's.  A couple of guys fainted.  We had to practice when we should have been training and taking care of our equipment.  We had to do this reverse march in step where the rows alternated going between each other.  My battalion had 500 soldiers.  Service Battery, Headquarters Battery and A,  B, and C batteries.  All the battalions on post had to take part.  Over 20,000 soldiers.  We practiced for a week.  We hated it.  Everyone hated it.

But Republicans love it for a couple of reasons.

Republicans like Trump have never been in the military so they don't know and for them, it looks fun.

But for the soldiers actually  doing it.

You have to give up a lot of time.

It's deceptively hard work.

It cost a lot.

It sucks.

And, even though I was part of the ceremony because I received the Army Commendation Medal, the guys in my unit almost blamed me because they had to be bothered with this nonsense.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> These moronic Republicans only show their total and inexcusable ignorance.
> 
> I had to go to a parade in Germany because they were handing out medals when the Secretary of the Army came to visit.  The Honorable Mr. Hoffman.
> 
> ...



See a lot of action in Germany did ya, trooper?    Real badasses "fainting" at parade rest....thank your stars you pussies never had to deploy where it was really hot and folks were shooting at ya.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> These moronic Republicans only show their total and inexcusable ignorance.
> 
> I had to go to a parade in Germany because they were handing out medals when the Secretary of the Army came to visit.  The Honorable Mr. Hoffman.
> 
> ...



Your ignorance of history is astounding. So all those victory parades after WW II were just "nonsense" and a drain on vital training? And the huge victory parade after Operation Desert Storm was likewise just "nonsense" and a drain on vital training?

You know that France still has military parades in downtown Paris, right?  Right?


----------



## Siete (Feb 7, 2018)

*Here's A Military Parade Idea.*


dont lower the country to that level ..


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 7, 2018)

Siete said:


> *Here's A Military Parade Idea.*
> 
> 
> dont lower the country to that level ..



So you agree with that high school teacher that we're the "lowest of the low", eh?  Without us you might be speaking German or Japanese, or Farsi, dipshit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



Unsurprisingly you don't realize that one has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

If Trump wants to honor the military he should stay silent and out of sight on Memorial Day and Veteran's Day.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 7, 2018)

Why does Trump want the parade? 

Answer truthfully. 

Your opinion on the matter should form easily from that answer.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 7, 2018)

the parade idea is just more "optics" for trump's propaganda campaign.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> 
> You can thank President Obama for that.


Obama is a spineless shit stain...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



You can believe that if you want, but it doesn't refute anything I said.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 7, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Why does Trump want the parade?
> 
> Answer truthfully.
> 
> Your opinion on the matter should form easily from that answer.



He's the 'bread and circuses' president.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > These moronic Republicans only show their total and inexcusable ignorance.
> ...


These fuking ignorant right wingers.  God, they grow 'em stupid these days.

"Operation Welcome Home" was privately funded.  Don't you guys bother to learn anything before you sh!t out yer pie hole?

Such embarrassing and disappointing people.  And they call themselves patriots.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > This really takes off at 1:26....
> ...



The only thing righties like about the military is needlessly sending them to their deaths .

And then using them as propaganda .


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 7, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> 
> You can thank President Obama for that.


Ugh San Bernardino was under nobama's term. Thanks for forgetting that.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 7, 2018)

Having the parade on 4th of July would be brilliant.


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 7, 2018)

Timmy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



World War I...Woodrow Wilson (Dem)
World War II...FDR (Dem)
Korea...Harry Truman (Dem)
Vietnam...JFK/LBJ  (Dem)

That's 45% of all American military deaths in History.

The Civil War accounted for 50%.

Better go buy a history book, Timmy


----------



## Timmy (Feb 7, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



How about in the last 40 years Francis??


----------



## Rustic (Feb 7, 2018)

Timmy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


Quit falling down the well...


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> ...



how many shootings have their been on Donald's watch?

and that would be President Obama to you.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > We need more of this...
> ...



Women are awesome.  Especially is seamed white stockings.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Timmy said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Why? Does your sides warmongering not fit your narrative?
Libya and Syria belong to you.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a completely unnecessary expense. Frankly it's showboating.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Timmy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Don't be stupid (I know you can't help it). War's are fought for the Banks to make money. ALL Politicians work for the Bankers, ALL Politicians go to war when told to.


----------



## August West (Feb 7, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


You would have rolled over for the Kaiser and Hitler? 4 administrations and their military advisors share responsibility for Vietnam.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > DJT for Life said:
> ...



are they still going on, dear?

or is that the province of the wars baby bush started based on lies?

how long have those been going on again?


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

August West said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



he would have said he had bone spurs.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 7, 2018)

Greetings from San Diego! So was just enjoying a Bloody Mary on vacay & catching up on the latest horrors under our Dear Drumph. Is he serious? Spend Tens of Millions on a stupid parade we ain’t got to show off his orange teeny weenie??

Great, join NK, China & Russia and show those dudes all our mighty almighty shit close up & in high def .. how predictable. Let’s be sure to include Abrams tanks, ICBMs & be sure to have our latest top secret aircraft buzz the crowd on PA Ave.

Oh, and for the Love o God? - Our troops gotta GOOSE STEP. Putin, Erdogan, & Lil Kim will LOVE that - Amiright? 

Sigh .. enjoy Trumplings and to the sane: Make yourself a Bloody Mary & do your best to remain so. We will need u.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

jillian said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



We have 22 bases in Syria honey. Here is the problem you have, I'm not a hack like you. The Bushs's are Deep State operatives, they are worse than the Clinton's. The wars will go on until the Banker's say they can stop.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



P.S. That's how you know a bigger war is coming.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



see, as soon as someone uses the words "deep state", then they pretty much prove they ARE hacks.

that said, General Eisenhower warned about the military industrial complex.

so why would you want to start having military parades like some third world banana republic despot?


----------



## Rustic (Feb 7, 2018)

jillian said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Shit stain obama


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?


No more than it cost taxpayers for Schumer to shut down government over illegals.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2018)

*Thread #11 on this topic.*

*Check to see if there are already threads, before you start a new one.*

*Closed*


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> The parade will cost $millions, but Trump & friends can declare that they're patriotic.


How much did Schumer cost with shutdown?


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question...................how much money is it going to cost to repave the streets at 1600 Penn. Ave when the tanks get finished running past the WH?
> ...


Trump says be loves DACA.  So dumbfuck, how is that shutting down the government?


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Trump wants a wall= bad
> 
> Trump wants a parade = bad
> 
> ...


When he wants or does something good.


----------



## RealDave (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The parade will cost $millions, but Trump & friends can declare that they're patriotic.
> ...


Republicans run congress & run both houses.

It was the TRump shutdown.   He even said it before - it's the President's fault.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Personally, I think this would be a waste of the military's time.  The only reason Trump wants a military parade down Penn. Ave is because he wants his ego stroked.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Why was my thread merged with Trump wanting a “Soviet Style” Military parade. I have shown Swedish, Danish, French, German, and British military parades. What the fuck. It’s a military parade *American Style!*


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


You are delusional. Trump had nothing to do with it. Fucking DACA’s are not even Americans. Fuck them.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Personally, I think this would be a waste of the military's time.  The only reason Trump wants a military parade down Penn. Ave is because he wants his ego stroked.


You guy’s talked over the phone?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's a matter of default fact that the Democrats hate the military, but they do love themselves a big parade.


Any chance they get to act like a bunch of childish retarded turds...they will do it.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Showcase our military and it’s fighting strength. Let them march and be proud again after decades of liberals tearing down the military with PC bullshit.
> ...


I would rather pay for this than millions of welfare babies.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bottom line is liberals hate America...read revisionist history that subscribes that the United States are the bad guys. They hate Trump so much they would cheer for North Korea if we went to war with them.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

August West said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Polish Military parade...
> ...


In Washington D.C? What about 4th of July?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think this would be a waste of the military's time.  The only reason Trump wants a military parade down Penn. Ave is because he wants his ego stroked.
> ...



If that orange bastard ever called me, I'd probably hang up on him.  No, I didn't talk over the phone.  

However...................

Based on the way he's done things for the past year, the only reason he would want a parade is to have his ego stroked while saying its all about the troops, but he supports the troops bigly and because so many turned out for him, the troops must support Trump bigly as well. 

What major conflicts have we finished by winning?  What other reason than for Trump to get his ego stroked would be served by a military parade?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s about team USA and national pride. If you had any you would understand this.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


In your deranged mind that’s how you see his actions. Trump supporters see it as “Making America Great Again.”


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Imagine if we lost WWII.

There would only be one party.  The Republican Nazi Party.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


How about all those things (that Trump is doing) + a parade.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 7, 2018)

HAHA. .All covered.

WATCH: Shep Smith: Trump could play with "little mini replicas" of tanks instead of hosting military parade Shep Smith: Give Trump 'little mini replicas' of tanks instead of parade


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2018)

Rustic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Let me guess.

Because he's black.

Have you ever noticed how most closet cases are Republican.

Racists are Republican.

The Russian supporters are Republican.

The American Nazi's are Republican

Republicans are busy.  Like bees.  Full of stings.  Making honey.  Like queens.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Rep. Eric Swalwell: "The military deserve a parade every single day and twice on Sunday, but I think most of them would tell you they'd rather see that money spent taking care of those who have served"
> ...


Trump has the $$$$$ there.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> HAHA. .All covered.
> 
> WATCH: Shep Smith: Trump could play with "little mini replicas" of tanks instead of hosting military parade Shep Smith: Give Trump 'little mini replicas' of tanks instead of parade


Shep Smith is a queer. Makes his voice irrelevant.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 7, 2018)

Why do we want to see the Army in our public Streets to please the Great Douche?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Liberals hate this footage...


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Liberals hate this footage...




Yes,  a victory parade.

Next time we have a victory,  we should have a parade.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Liberals hate this footage too...


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals hate this footage...
> ...


We did...November 2016. America was saved.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Liberals hate this footage as well..


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Liberals hated this moment...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Trump wants a parade for the troops...he wants to include the family members as well with a tribute to the fallen...we have been at war for 16 years thanks to the do nothing Obama...many have sacrificed...I don't see what is wrong with a parade to thank the men and women that have the balls to serve...
Jeez libs are there no patriotic bones in your bodies?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump wants a parade for the troops...he wants to include the family members as well with a tribute to the fallen...we have been at war for 16 years thanks to the do nothing Obama...many have sacrificed...I don't see what is wrong with a parade to thank the men and women that have the balls to serve...
> Jeez libs are there no patriotic bones in your bodies?


Bingo!


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...



I have an idea, go buy an 8ft condom and put it over your head and go as a prick.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...



You mean like this 4th of July Parade...just bigger.......


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Liberals hated this...mean ol’ USA dropped atomic bombs on the Japs.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?


Love of country and national pride.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 7, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I have an idea, get back in your kitchen.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?




You mean like when the Air Force flies their high tech military fighter jets at our Air and Water shows?





Or when the military flies air craft over our sporting events....like that ....?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Liberals hated this...mean ol’ USA dropped atomic bombs on the Japs.


Awesome Bush 92.....really awesome find...


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

We know today’s liberals are sickened by the thought of USA flag going up on the moon ahead of their beloved Soviet Union.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2018)

Waaa the French are Nazis.   Make it stop!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals hated this...mean ol’ USA dropped atomic bombs on the Japs.
> ...


Liberals are the most delusional bunch of America haters EVER!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?
> ...



Hey stupid...............that's not the Air Force, that is the Navy's Blue Angels.  They fly FA-18's.

The Air Force flys F-16's and is known as the Thunderbirds.  Their planes are white with a blue and red eagle pattern on the underside of the plane.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?
> ...


Liberals hate any and all things pro-American.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Both squadrons would look great going over a huge military parade in Washington D.C.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Hey, I've got nothing against air shows.  Love 'em as a matter of fact, and have ever since I was stationed with an FA-18 squadron.

But, if 2AGuy is going to make a point other than on the tip of his little skull, he should at least get the groups right.  Both pictures are of FA-18's, and those are the planes that the Navy's Blue Angels fly.  

If he's going to mention the Air Force group, he should at least get it right.  And, FA-18's look VERY different than F-16's.  The FA-18 is a twin engine jet with a double tail configuration, and the F-16 is a single engine jet with only 1 vertical stabilizer.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

*U-S-A...U-S-A...!!!
*


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I saw Blue Angels in F-4 Phantoms.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Wow........................because they transitioned to the FA-18 a couple of years before I got to my first squadron, and that was in '89.


----------



## McFury (Feb 7, 2018)

We've been having all kind of parades in Boston for half a century.
Celtics parade, Bruins parade, Patriots parade, Red Sox parade, Gay parade, NewYears parade, St Patrick's parade...
Why not Military parade?
It's one more day a year to skip work.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 7, 2018)

I totally agree with that. 

True Conservatives don’t like The Bushes, Or Clintons or Obamas.



Doc1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 7, 2018)

*BTW Ross Perot totally got Fucked over by The Deep State Globalists.*


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

*Shepard Smith Suggests Trump Play With Toy Tanks, Not Hold Military Parade*

"You can get the little plastic ones and lay them out on the table and say, ‘Here you go,’” Smith suggested.

Go Shep!!!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 7, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *BTW Ross Perot totally got Fucked over by The Deep State Globalists.*



*Deep State = Red State*


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



If we have the parade, will there be fewer welfare babies?   Obviously not.  YOur comparison is ridiculous.

Spending $23 million on a parade when we are trillions of dollars in debt is insane.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Trump wants a wall= bad
> 
> Trump wants a parade = bad
> 
> ...


It's all good.


----------



## Deno (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Is this what our country has become?
> 
> What Republicans have turned it into?
> 
> ...





You are the Nazis....

Plain to see..........


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Feb 7, 2018)

in all fairness to female women, I think they should have about 200 of them marching as a group in the parade,,just not sure what they should all be wearing


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Rexx Taylor said:


> in all fairness to female women, I think they should have about 200 of them marching as a group in the parade,,just not sure what they should all be wearing


What about the women that are not females?


----------



## Deno (Feb 7, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




You're the tard...

It's your Treacherous party that conspired with the

Russians to overturn democracy….

You are all supporting the NEW NAZI LIBERAL PARTY…


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



there was nothing that I said that was incorrect.

and Donald the wanna be dictator can go screw himself.

as can you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 7, 2018)

jillian said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Your claim is that we have never had military parades,  and THAT is why you are an incredible dumbass!

Your TDS is reaching critical mass, and your brain may blow at any second.  I suggest professional help and a lobotomy!  Oh, wait!  Too late!  Never mind!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 7, 2018)

August West said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



Thanks for that link. It really highlights Reagan’s brilliance in recognizing the opportunity of negotiating with Gorbachev, not to mention his keenly innate ability to know how the negotiations should be handled. He was truly a remarkable man.

Reagan came quickly to recognize that Gorbachev’s goals, far from being traditional, were downright revolutionary. He also saw that the transformation Gorbachev had in mind for his country would, if it came about, serve American interests.

As a result, without much fuss and without many of his supporters noticing, Reagan underwent a transformation of his own. The fire-breathing cold warrior set about trying, through intense, sustained personal engagement, to convince Gorbachev that the United States would not make him sorry for the course he had chosen.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


it'd be for more than a week or two. It will be for years worth of propaganda vs our enemies or anyone thinking about being our enemy. It will be used during 2020 election in commercials re-electing Trump. And you Liberals will help pay for it.


----------



## McFury (Feb 7, 2018)

Deno said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what our country has become?
> ...


If they can have military parades in Moscow or Paris, why can't we have one also.
In Washington DC ?
Why not ?
Without us all of Europe would be speaking German by now.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 7, 2018)

I


deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


 I believe he got the idea when he was so impressed with France's military parade.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> ...


It’s been said over and over, and reported, but it didn’t have quite spin Deanrd wanted to put out.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 8, 2018)

"Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."

GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off

Let that be that.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2018)

Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.



Funny.  Adolf Trump is more concerned with showing off equipment than people in uniform.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 8, 2018)

Is he going to start a royal horseguard 2?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2018)

What a waste of space Lakhota is...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> What a waste of space Lakhota is...


Only to sheep like ewe!


----------



## Siete (Feb 8, 2018)

Trumps never had a good idea.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Is he going to start a royal horseguard 2?


LOL

I presume that's a reference to the Horse Guards at St. James?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


>





> *Like Kim Jong-un - Trump Demands Military Parade Down Pennsylvania Avenue*



When did KJU demand a military parade down Penn. Ave?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.








Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.


Surely, given all the opportunities and places around the U.S. in which one can do exactly that, you jest?  In addition to all these and more extant and recurring opportunities to do exactly that:

Visit the Pentagon







Visit West Point 







Visit the U.S. Naval Academy







Visit the Norfolk Naval Station (including ship tours)








Visit Marine Base Quantico







Attend or watch Army-Navy games












Visit Naval Air Station Wildwood







Visit Naval Submarine Station New London







Visit the Coast Guard Academy







Visit Edwards Air Force Base







Blue Angels (Navy’s Flight Demonstration Squadron)
Golden Knights (Army Parachute Team)
Leap Frogs (Navy Parachute Team)
Thunderbirds (Air Force Flight Demonstration Squadron)
Sea Chanters (Navy Chorus)
Wings of Freedom (World War II-era bombers available for flight experience)
Visit Tomb of the Unknown Soldier















That would be but a handful of the places where Americans can go to "admire our people in uniform."  Here is an even more comprehensive list:

Military Bases in the Continental United States


----------



## Care4all (Feb 8, 2018)

only the weak need to show off their military


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.



What idiocy. You know, I think if Trump said that gravity keeps things from floating into the sky, you guys would deny the law of gravity.

Funny how all the previous military parades that we've had we're celebrated by everyone and with no whining, extremist complaints from either party. But so many Dems have gone so far to the extreme left that now even a simple suggestion of a military parade to honor the military is "controversial."

You realize that Trump wants to hold the parade around Veterans Day, right?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> only the weak need to show off their military


I would like to propose be added to your statement between the words "weak" and "need" the words "of mind."


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...





mikegriffith1 said:


> if Trump said that gravity keeps things from floating into the sky, you guys would deny the law of gravity


Were Trump to say that, I would respond by stating that gravity is the very reason things, particularly planets, stars, asteroids, meteors, etc., do "float" in and through the sky. Furthermore, I would note that, as is characteristic of that nitwit, he yet again made a statement that misrepresents the actual nature of that about which he remarked.

The fact that that man does not/cannot put the barest bit of thought into what he says so that what he says is 100% factually accurate and 100% representationally faithful is a huge part of why I don't trust him or a thing he says.  Putting in that much though just isn't hard for geniuses, as Trump asserts he is, to do....If one is going to claim to be a genius, the least one can do is not say stupid sh*t.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> only the weak need to show off their military



I agree - but that's what Trump's "weak" mind wants.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 8, 2018)

I wonder if we're going to have trucks  with nuclear missiles like Russia sometimes has parading down the street?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



"You liberals?"    I am arguing against spending $23 million on a parade, and you call me the liberal?    LMAO!

Do you think any of our potential enemies don't know we have the biggest, baddest, most dangerous military?  We spend more on our military than the next 8 countries combined.  

But we are trillions of dollars in debt.  Our congress has borrowed $2.8 trillion from Social Security.  We have to either curb spending or we will not make it as a nation.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 8, 2018)

the whole thing is ridiculous and a waste of our military's time and money....time spent polishing equipment and practice in walking LOCK STEP....  it's an insult to them, not honoring them....

and only to ride down the street and tear up our roads


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Let’s have a show of national pride. We waste millions on illegals everyday.


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 8, 2018)

I think ya'll have let your MSM spin this for you and fallen for their stupid yet again.

This is about trying to bring American's together, and frankly lately the only thing we have that /might/ be common ground is the men and women who serve in our military. 

You folks are shitting on this idea at your own peril...


----------



## Imissbush (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.


Trump somehow thinks the military will protect him from Mueller. Not happening


----------



## pondsbb (Feb 8, 2018)

Siete said:


> Trump got the parade idea from North Korea so naturally he wants a BIGGER, MORE POWERFUL military display.
> 
> ego maniacs are like that ..


He just wants to show off our military to enemy like North Korea. How can anyone equate the military with Trump and ego? Trump has had nothing to do with building our military. Unlike North Korea, who require everyone to be military.

Sent from my RCT6303W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2018)

These all came from CNN @ This is what previous US military parades looked like - CNN

From 1865 the grand review of the armies - Bing video


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Great!   Show your pride.   AND cut the wasteful spending.

The fact that we currently waste money on illegals is no justification for this.   Cut the spending on illegals.  Period.   Why is the idea that the gov't should not spend more than it takes it condemned?


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.



Why not show our own citizens all the homeless vets and have a parade with only them and then give them a place to live? But alas most really don't give a shit about the homeless vets now do they? You'd rather have an orgasm watching the men in uniform march and a display of our military hardware.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> the whole thing is ridiculous and a waste of our military's time and money....time spent polishing equipment and practice in walking LOCK STEP....  it's an insult to them, not honoring them....
> 
> and only to ride down the street and tear up our roads



Not to mention after boot camp most active military hate to march in parades.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

Even Fox News isn't so sure about this military parade thing


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...



Been to many of these and seen the tbirds and blue angels several times. I don't need a damn parade.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> Even Fox News isn't so sure about this military parade thing


Oh, they'll come around...when told to.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.


Your use of the word "Maybe" confirm that not even you believe the claptrap you're trying to peddle. 

Does your love and adoration for 45 have no bounds? Why are you so obedient to his will?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...


People expect a parade to honor the team that wins a football game but it can't have a parade honoring those that fight and put their life on the line for us?  Surely, you jest.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.



Do our soldiers enjoy participating in a parade in Washington DC in the middle of the summer?


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Even Fox News isn't so sure about this military parade thing
> ...



Sure they will.

I just came from a couple military blogs and Navy times, I am afraid at least the enlisted troops think the thump parade is nonsense. Read some polls taken over there and it's a definite thumbs down.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...



Nope


----------



## Rustic (Feb 8, 2018)

Washington redskin got into the fire water again...


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Did we win anything recently? You know it wouldn't be so bad like in 91 Gulf War, 61 President Kennedy inauguration or 53 for Eisenhower, but just to have a parade to satisfy a man child and say he's honoring the military is not honoring the military, he wants them to honor him.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.


Great soundbite, but stupid.  After eight years of Obama no one believes the US has the will or character to use force in any situation, so the purpose of the parade is to show America's enemies, Iran and NK, that Trump's America does in the same terms these two countries understand.  Obama left a lot of damage to America's reputation that President Trump has to repair in a hurry.  An aggressive display of our military strength might just help keep us out of war.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.




Spend the money instead in PREVENTING the staggering suicide rate among "our people in uniform"


----------



## Rustic (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...


Lol
Only a fool thinks money will stop suicide... you silly little fucker


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...


. . . while we watch our enemies, Iran and NK, build up nuclear arsenals.  Great idea.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



What I'd like to know is how many of you so-called patriots even served in the military? No, not your father or son or daughter or aunt or uncle I mean you, since you think it's such a good idea. I think people who didn't serve get their rocks off when they see military hardware on parade.


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> . . . while we watch our enemies, Iran and NK, build up nuclear arsenals. Great idea.



No, moron...........Learn a few facts beside what hannity tells you....


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > . . . while we watch our enemies, Iran and NK, build up nuclear arsenals. Great idea.
> ...


Interesting but irrelevant.  NK and Iran are becoming nuclear powers because of eight years of a weak, politically corrupt, blundering Obama administration and now dunces like you want to continue to see the US impotent while our enemies build their nuclear arsenals.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > . . . while we watch our enemies, Iran and NK, build up nuclear arsenals. Great idea.
> ...


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > . . . while we watch our enemies, Iran and NK, build up nuclear arsenals. Great idea.
> ...



I hate fucking Hannity. I used to watch him during G Bush war and for a guy that did not serve in the military seemed to think he knew everything about it, well I just wanted to reach through my TV and choke the fuck out of the little bastard. He is such a phony.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 8, 2018)

Mattis probably went to Dunsford and proposed this parade and Dunsford probably rolled his eyes and said "Is he fucking crazy"?


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> blundering Obama administration and now dunces like you want to continue to see the US impotent while our enemies build their nuclear arsenals.




Learn something......

*2003*
January 10 - North Korea withdraws from the NPT.

April - Declares it has nuclear weapons.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.


oh shit man, really?  the dems hate the military.  most likely they'd protest and stand in front of them marching down the street.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What a waste of space Lakhota is...
> ...


no, that's spot on.  pure waste of space.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > blundering Obama administration and now dunces like you want to continue to see the US impotent while our enemies build their nuclear arsenals.
> ...


And Trump is the first president to try to do something about it and you want to continue the failed Obama policy, or lack of policy, to do nothing.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...


In fact, there have been threats to do just that.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


We have parades for our military all the time....at a town and city level where THE PEOPLE can enjoy our hometown heroes.   You, apparently have a problem with that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2018)

Only France can be proud of its military. 

Democrats should be declared to be an illegal organisation like Isis or the taliban.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


so there is a precedence.  so why are you against it?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Only France can be proud of its military.
> 
> Democrats should be declared to be an illegal organisation like Isis or the taliban.


Check out the newly minted France lover.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


It's not precedence...it's how we do it, at a hometown, personal WE THE PEOPLE level.   Why do you want to change that?  What could possibly be your reasoning for spending all the time, $$$, and logistics to change?  to make us more like NK, the Soviet Union, and China?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > work up the American people into a militaristic frenzy.


Roll your eyes if you wish.  I am in complete agreement with Lindsey Graham, that he thinks a parade is a great idea, so long as it isn't "a Soviet style hardware display."  He said that's kinda cheesy and not part of our culture.  Other countries want to, that's part of their culture, that's fine, but it's not us.  
I concur.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


what's different? Why wouldn't it still be we the people level?  Just cause Trump wants it?  too funny, anything to say fk trump eh?  so juvenile.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...



This comment is stupid and wrong.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I think ya'll have let your MSM spin this for you and fallen for their stupid yet again.
> 
> This is about trying to bring American's together, and frankly lately the only thing we have that /might/ be common ground is the men and women who serve in our military.
> 
> You folks are shitting on this idea at your own peril...


Does it LOOK to you from the 26 pages here that it is bringing together Americans?

Lots of Republicans and folks in the Pentagon were rolling their eyes at the President's request, but he's the boss, right?
Someone needs to set limits with this toddler in a toupee.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> ...


And that's what THEY do on their Bastille day....this is what WE do on our Independence Day:


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


tiny hands wants to wag his tiny appendage around.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I've been very clear about what I think of this notion of a military parade:

Trump wants a Soviet Style MILITARY Parade through the streets of Washington DC

Trump wants a Soviet Style MILITARY Parade through the streets of Washington DC


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


You might want to check with our troops in Afghanistan about that.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I believe this is a measuring contest.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Stolen Valor mudwhistle showing his complete lack of knowledge of what's going on with our military again.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


In other words, you don't like it but you don't know why.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

deannalw said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Terrifying, truth be told.
How you can't see what is in front of your nose is amazing.  You are being led.  Wake up!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're being hyperbolic...a left loon trait


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?
> ...


I love those.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Just answering her in kind.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's a freaking parade...untwist your bloomers


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, this would be a better idea.

Sen. Rand Paul: Bring home our troops and, yes, throw a parade
.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Jackson, please....

You don't force the winners of the super bowl to go and hand wash their uniforms and the uniforms of others and polish their helmets and shoes, and polish the helmets and shoes of others, and then practice for hours on end marching in lock step, and then have them hand carry an entire football field and goal posts on their own backs to Washington DC,

for a march that is suppose to celebrate, themselves...

Others put on parades to celebrate the winners

The winners are never forced to put a lot of very hard work, in to a parade for themselves.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 8, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> I wonder if we're going to have trucks  with nuclear missiles like Russia sometimes has parading down the street?



   I guess coming from a guy who is confused about his gender it's no surprise you'd wonder about that.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Well actually the president wanted what France did.  Please post the link where trump said Soviet.  tick tock got a sock.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 8, 2018)

We've been flaunting our military since the end of WW2.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 8, 2018)

It's not about flaunting our Military Power,we do that all the time with joint operations with say the S. Koreans. You know that gets Lil Kims panties in a wad.
   This is about showing our Armed Forces the appreciation they deserve.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 8, 2018)

The Military is against this....and believe it is a waste of hard work and time and money


----------



## Care4all (Feb 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's not about flaunting our Military Power,we do that all the time with joint operations with say the S. Koreans. You know that gets Lil Kims panties in a wad.
> This is about showing our Armed Forces the appreciation they deserve.


Then WHY are YOU making THEM do ALL the work for it?


----------



## nat4900 (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> And *Trump is the first president to try to do something about it*



......and THAT is??? A fucking military parade???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > It's not about flaunting our Military Power,we do that all the time with joint operations with say the S. Koreans. You know that gets Lil Kims panties in a wad.
> ...



  I'm not making anyone do anything.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 8, 2018)

Its a waste of time and money.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's not about flaunting our Military Power,we do that all the time with joint operations with say the S. Koreans. You know that gets Lil Kims panties in a wad.
> This is about showing our Armed Forces the appreciation they deserve.


So I guess when we have any parade we are flaunting something.  so we flaunt our fire departments our girl and boy scouts and dancers and high school bands and twirlers our libraries our politicians, I mean what the fk?  why have any fking parade.  fk them


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



I know why.



toomuchtime_ said:


> After eight years of Obama no one believes the US has the will or character to use force in any situation, so the purpose of the parade is to show America's enemies, Iran and NK, that Trump's America does in the same terms these two countries understand.



Hyperbole. _Maybe_ 30+% of the country believes this. Minority opinions are usually grossly misinformed.



toomuchtime_ said:


> Obama left a lot of damage to America's reputation that President Trump has to repair in a hurry.



Horseshit.



toomuchtime_ said:


> An aggressive display of our military strength might just help keep us out of war.



War mongering is the last refuge of scoundrels.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Its a waste of time and money.


why?  we pay 143 million for illegal aliens to attend our schools, our hospitals get our handouts.  and you're now worried about money?  too funny.


----------



## sartre play (Feb 8, 2018)

Estimated cost of Trumps military parade 17 million+
Estimated cost of housing for all homeless vets 24 million +
PICK one.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > And *Trump is the first president to try to do something about it*
> ...


To a reasonable mind, again,not yours, when dealing with militaristic societies like NK and Iran, it makes sense to talk to them in their own terms.  They both hold military parades in the hope that it will deter their enemies, and a display of the vastly superior US military will give credibility to US threats to end their nuclear programs whatever it takes.  No one believed Obama would use the US military to oppose Iran or NK from acquiring nukes, so a lot of work has to be done to gain restore the credibility of US threats now.  A large scale military parade is a step in that direction.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 8, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Estimated cost of Trumps military parade 17 million+
> Estimated cost of housing for all homeless vets 24 million +
> PICK one.



  Cut all monies from illegals and we can have both with money to spare.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Obviously, you didn't understand my post.  The purpose of the parade is not to convince Americans of anything but to deter Iran and NK from acquiring nukes.  What happened to Democrats so that they can now only think about President Trump?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...





Care4all said:


> Others put on parades to celebrate the winners
> 
> The winners are never forced to put a lot of very hard work, in to a parade for themselves.


^^ This!

It's things like that which Trump (and apparently many of his disciples)  just doesn't get.  Well, when it comes to values, the following are the things Trump seemingly values most:

*Envy *is a sadness in the presence of the goodness of others. Rather than move us to emulate the goodness of others, envy leads us to find a way to justify the fact that we lack the goodness that others possess.

*Avarice/Covetousness *is a disordered and excessive desire to control persons, places, or things. Contrary to generosity, covetousness manifests itself today especially in the contraceptive mentality. The contraceptive mentality is the distorted attempt to control one's own as well as another's body.

*Vainglory/Pride* is respecting oneself or others for the wrong reasons.

*Wrath *is a mixture of sadness and hatred in the presence of what is true. (Don't be confused by the fact that "anger" is the name of a spirited emotion as well as the name of the distortion of that emotion.)
While I know well that nobody is perfect in eschewing such emotions, I know too that most folks are less imperfect about doing so than is Trump.  Indeed, the man has more so made a life out exhibiting those vices at every whim and opportunity than he has made one of exhibiting their opposite virtues.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...



WOW!? All the history pictures of Gobmint welfare for the unemployables.
Now at 500B yearly. We are covering some good thangs with the other 250B.
Totaling 750-850B per year in mostly wasteful spendings.

Really, We have all the stuff we need to fight in the end, a nuke war.









WOW!? Some 60-75 Trillion Dollars from just 1947! FFS!
To Employ the Unemployables, of America. 
YES! 
Welfare! 
Mostly.!


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 8, 2018)

Correction:

44.

Obama never was a legitimate president to so does not count.

As to Kennedy....

Is he not a prime example of white privilege run amuck?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Its a waste of time and money.
> ...




Yes, its a waste of time and money and if O had said the same thing, the right would have been screaming like wild indians.  I didn't just start worrying about our endless debt.  I've been against spending in excess forever.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I don't have to. 

There's plenty of them here at Ft Campbell.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Correction:
> 
> 44.
> 
> ...





HenryBHough said:


> As to Kennedy....Is he not a prime example of white privilege run amuck?


How privileged one must be to have one's brains blown out in front of one's wife while she and one ride through the streets of Dallas, TX?  If that be any part or parcel of the white privilege "run amuck" from which Kennedy benefitted, I dare say few of any race want it.  I sure will forgo the coin, commendations, courtesans, coterie of companies, clubs and cottages, preferring to them my intact cranium.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2018)

It is a waste of time and money. We keep spending money we don't have. We need to find ways to cut the spending, not find more ways to spend.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 8, 2018)

*Veteran congressman: Military parade 'stupidest thing I've ever heard'*

Veteran congressman: Military parade 'stupidest thing I've ever heard'


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.



I'm 99% certain the parade is directed toward the FBI and deMS-13's who just conducted a failed coup


----------



## Valerie (Feb 8, 2018)

*Retired U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Paul Eaton has a scathing response* to President Donald Trump’s plans to hold a massive military parade in Washington.


Eaton said *Trump has “continually shown himself to have authoritarian tendencies” and the parade idea was “just another worrisome example,” *according to a tweeted statement from VoteVets...
*

Trump has faced widespread ridicule over his plan to show off the nation’s arsenal.*




And Eaton said *Trump’s past praise of authoritarian strongmen* such as former Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein and Russian President Vladimir Putin made it clear that he wasn’t really interested in celebrating the military.


Instead, it was “about making a display of the military saluting him,” Eaton added, noting how the armed services should not be “reduced to stagecraft to prop up Donald Trump’s image.”


*“Unfortunately, we do not have a commander in chief, right now, as much as we have a wannabe banana republic strong man,”* Eaton said.


Retired Major General Issues Blistering Takedown Of Trump Parade Plan


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It is just a parade?   Estimates for the parade Trump wants runs into the millions of dollars.   I have seen one estimate as high as $23 million.


----------



## sartre play (Feb 8, 2018)

We do have a military parade to thank our military men & women. Its called VETERNS DAY.  try supporting that.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 8, 2018)

NEWS FLASH

TRUMP BAITED THE LEFT WITH THIS PARADE TO SHOW AMERICAN THEIR TRUE COLORS TOWARDS THE MILITARY... you STUPID FKS FELL FOR IT AGAIN !! lmfao!!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 8, 2018)

we also have 4th of july parades locally organized on main street all across the country every year.

i bet trump didn't even realize that all the way from his ivory tower all these years.

as tip o'neill once said "ALL POLITICS IS LOCAL"






interesting the party who otherwise refuses to spend tax revenues in these communities in so many other more necessary ways, is now willing to waste SO much money just to produce a brief spectacle to soothe the "commander's" ego and provide propaganda optics.



BTW the disingenuous GOP phonies who obstinately obstructed spending OUR tax dollars for 8 years of budgets proposed by a twice elected president, NOW have changed their tune to allow NO CAP to spending under trump's budget...



*Spending Deal Signals End to GOP’s Budget Austerity Kick*
*Congressional Republicans pressed for curbs and sequester in 2011, but new two-year budget blows past caps *

*Spending Deal Signals End to GOP’s Budget Austerity Kick*


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 8, 2018)

^ This.  Ya'll on the left throw tantrums to allow illegals who suck /billions/ out of our government every single year, then you tantrum that Trump wants to celebrate our troops with a $23M bill, while calling him a dictator just for bringing it up. 

You just come off as hateful and hypocritical in one fell swoop. It's hilarious that you keep letting the failed media lead you around like sheep to the slaughter...  Whatever, ride the sinking ship down.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

I can assure you this will be the biggest and best parade in the history of the US

Bigger than the Macy's parade
Better than that Rose Bowl Parade
Better than those homo parades they have in SF and NY

The Great Trump Military Parade of 2018 will make all other parades unnecessary. It will have Army, Navy, AF, Marines but no POWs since we prefer those who weren't captured


----------



## MindWars (Feb 8, 2018)

It is of course no surprise that President Donald Trump’s suggestion of a military parade in our nation’s capital won quick and widespread condemnation from his many critics within the nation’s capital. And at first blush, the idea of a Soviet-style military procession down Pennsylvania Avenue plays into an unhelpful narrative for the president. This is a man after all who is routinely accused of trying to re-create his own gilded banana republic right here at home.

Trump's Parade Is Political Genius


And the leftist Trump hating goons fall for his bait over and over and over.
He pulled his military parade on purpose to show American how pathetic Leftist are towards the military and  lmfao omg you dumb fks keep falling for the Lies just like you idiots who believe this Russian bs.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2018)

i think that the TRUMP was just baiting you guys RWinger .


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

_Military Times _is polling 75% against 25% for having this parade.   And now you can call the military "leftist trump hating goons"....because we know you want to.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

News reports on President Trump's idea to have a parade honoring our US military, have announced costs of $15 - $21 Million.  Whaaaat ???  This sounds ridiculous.  How in the world does a parade of a few blocks, cost that amount, or anything close to it ?

Military police could be used to secure the parade area, without an extra dime spent on policing.  Somebody told me it might cost millions to transport vehicles to and from the parade site.   Really ?

I recall when I was in the Army National Guard, we traveled in long convoys of vehicles (including heavy construction equipment), a distance of over 250 miles from our armory, to our destination for our 2 week summer camp (500 miles round trip).  Nobody would say it cost us more than even a few thousand $$ (2018 $) in gas, for this. 

I'm not seeing how a military parade should (could) cost even ONE Million $, or even 1/10 that much.  I'm wondering from whom these TV numbers originate, and where they got them from.  Source ?  Link ? 

In addition, I'd say, HONORING our military personnel and veterans is a good idea (especially those who died or lost limbs).   If queers can have parades to celebrate a nutty sexual perversion, surely our military heroes ought to have their day, and we ought to give it to them.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

sartre play said:


> Estimated cost of Trumps military parade 17 million+
> Estimated cost of housing for all homeless vets 24 million +
> PICK one.


145 billion to illegal aliens 
25 billion to build a wall

Which one?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> It is a waste of time and money. We keep spending money we don't have. We need to find ways to cut the spending, not find more ways to spend.


deport illegals then.  that's around 145 billion a year.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> _Military Times _is polling 75% against 25% for having this parade.   And now you can call the military "leftist trump hating goons"....because we know you want to.


Hell they are the ones having to march in 100degree weather in fill uniform.  The poll sounds about right, but not because of what you think.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

LordBrownTrout said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


then why vote for a democrat who wants high unemployment?  The costs of those services to take care of these families is yuge.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 8, 2018)

I happen to agree with the General.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > _Military Times _is polling 75% against 25% for having this parade.   And now you can call the military "leftist trump hating goons"....because we know you want to.
> ...



Marching in DC in July is not fun


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

MindWars said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> TRUMP BAITED THE LEFT WITH THIS PARADE TO SHOW AMERICAN THEIR TRUE COLORS TOWARDS THE MILITARY... you STUPID FKS FELL FOR IT AGAIN !! lmfao!!



Don't be stupid. This has nothing to do with the military and everything to do with Trump's ego. We are talking about more than just a parade. We are talking about something that the Soviet Union and other authoritarian regimes do. What do you think running 70 ton vehicles will do to Washington's streets? Those will have to be repaired. By the way, even Republicans are opposed to this.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i think that the TRUMP was just baiting you guys RWinger .



No, I think he actually wants everyone to march by and salute him
Good for his ego


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > It is a waste of time and money. We keep spending money we don't have. We need to find ways to cut the spending, not find more ways to spend.
> ...



I don't disagree with you, we need to cut everywhere possible.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


we can make cuts across the board by as little as 1 or 2% on all programs until we know the new revenue numbers come in.


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...



Is there anything that Trump could do that you would be ok with? 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

Shipping military equipment is expensive. Closest Army base is probably 800 miles. Quantico is fairly close. Soldiers will have to be billeted. Security around the President is expensive.

I can see $20 million easy


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > NEWS FLASH
> ...


A. There is no Soviet Union.
B. They put rubberized tracks on tanks that do not damage streets.
C. Some democrats are for the parade.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 8, 2018)

Trump is one of the FEW personalities in that position who knows exactly how to out flank them at every move.

And they despise him for it. I think it largely revolves around his ability to bypass Bullshit and go around their political correctness smoke screens.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Feb 8, 2018)

Trump wants a military parade. 

Democrats want their grandchildren to be illegal aliens.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 8, 2018)

It doesn’t matter, military folk will never vote for a progressive


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 8, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Trump wants a military parade.
> Democrats want their grandchildren to be illegal aliens.



Honestly, I don't think they give a shit about immigrants.
They just want votes so they can overthrow the Constitution and install a dictator down the road.
(They damn near did with Hillary)
Venezuela is their shining star Utopia example....Dictator Maduro their hero


----------



## Coyote (Feb 8, 2018)

Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


We need massive cuts not just one or two percent. That won't solve much of anything.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 8, 2018)

I see I have an entourage of Butt Hurt Leftists that follow me around the forum marking all my posts as funny.

EXCELLENT!  It means I have their attention and have them by their balls (tiny little beans that they are)  lmao

Trump & I......we just can't lose for winning so much


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


But it's not sexy...and doesn't in any way help trump get over his tiny.....hands.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > NEWS FLASH
> ...


---------------------------------------    repair the streets if the parade happens   BBee .


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Shipping military equipment is expensive. Closest Army base is probably 800 miles. Quantico is fairly close. Soldiers will have to be billeted. Security around the President is expensive.
> 
> I can see $20 million easy


. in the extreme


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


There ARE no *"MILLIONS"*  Why do you think there is ?  Because ABC, NBC, and CBS said so ?  Got ANY idea where they got the numbers ?  Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn ?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


There already ARE $$$ being added into "veteran programs"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Shipping military equipment is expensive. Closest Army base is probably 800 miles. Quantico is fairly close. Soldiers will have to be billeted. Security around the President is expensive.
> ...



What does it cost to ship an M1 Abrams tank and crew 800 miles?


----------



## Inmar (Feb 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> They really do admire Nazi's and Soviets.
> 
> We have to stand up to them.;




This Parade is dedicated to the Victory Day on May 9, 1945, when the Soviet Union crushed Nazism. 
But what will America celebrate if Trump makes a parade?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What does it cost to ship an M1 Abrams tank and crew 800 miles?


If you don't know, then you're not prepared to comment in this thread.  But I seem to guess that there might be tanks et al equipment and crews a lot closer than 800 miles.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2018)

Inmar said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > They really do admire Nazi's and Soviets.
> ...


--------------------------------------------  simply being America Inmar .     Plus if the Parade happens it would just be a reminder to the lesser nations of the world that with TRUMP as President that the USA is being made Great again  Inmar .


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

MindWars said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> TRUMP BAITED THE LEFT WITH THIS PARADE TO SHOW AMERICAN THEIR TRUE COLORS TOWARDS THE MILITARY... you STUPID FKS FELL FOR IT AGAIN !! lmfao!!


Oh yes......._Military Times_ ran a poll of military members...75% are against having such a parade...too expensive and a waste of time and manpower.  It's Stolen Valor people such as yourself and Sir tiny hands that want to get your tingles from parading killing machines like tanks and missiles (phallic symbols)


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.



Then have a parade of veterans and current military people. Leave out the hardware. 

Better yet, give the $20 million to VA hospitals to hire more staff.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


No.  It would remind everyone that Sir tiny hands is overcompensating for his tiny.....er.....hands.


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.


Does that go for the most powerful nations President too?  Once upon a time Teddy R. said "speak softly and carry a big stick"" Trump  is worse than a moron


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 8, 2018)

Xelor said:


> How privileged one must be to have one's brains blown out in front of one's wife while she and one ride through the streets of Dallas, TX?  If that be any part or parcel of the white privilege "run amuck" from which Kennedy benefitted, I dare say few of any race want it.  I sure will forgo the coin, commendations, courtesans, coterie of companies, clubs and cottages, preferring to them my intact cranium.



Who would have guessed that the little white privileged twit who drooled on your TV screen after *President* Trump's State of The Union Address might have had his brains blown out anywhere?  Though that might explain his zombie-like state as he dribbled his way through his blown attempt to run, one day, for president. 

Please DO try to keep up.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 8, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...



Now you are thinking like a fiscal conservative


----------



## Tilly (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Trump was inspired by the French parade. That has been made abundantly clear from the start but leftards will spin and they’ve just got to get Russia in on the act if at all possible. 
 Your assertion that a military parade with kit will cause Americans to go into a frenzy is really very disturbing. You don’t have much faith in your fellow country men and women, do you?

.....And it just sounds plain nuts 


......BOO!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2018)

Inmar said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > They really do admire Nazi's and Soviets.
> ...




Trump will be celebrating Trump of course.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I think smaller countries like North Korea would be impressed.
However, it would be smart to do it on an existing holiday, like Memorial day, instead of creating a new Patriots day holiday.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone know WHERE (FROM WHOM) this idea of MILLIONS$$ to pay for a parade, comes from ?  Where did CBS, NBC, ABC get it ?  

You get a few hundred soldiers, sailors, marines, airmen, & coast guard to march down a street with a few tanks and other stuff. This costs MILLIONS$$ ?  Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



A. The Soviet Union was a dictatorship. Whether it exists or not is not important.
B. It will cost millions of dollars to do this. Money that could be better spent than moving tanks and missiles. 
C, Many Republicans are against it. Lindsay6 Graham has it right. Showing off military hardware is cheesy and a sign of weakness. All to salve Trump's ego.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Great soundbite, but stupid.  After eight years of Obama no one believes the US has the will or character to use force in any situation, so the purpose of the parade is to show America's enemies, Iran and NK, that Trump's America does in the same terms these two countries understand.  Obama left a lot of damage to America's reputation that President Trump has to repair in a hurry.  An aggressive display of our military strength might just help keep us out of war.


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 8, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I thought they were extinct   and only rear their heads when a dem is in the WH??


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 8, 2018)

They should just dress up each soldier in a 'wall costume' so it looks like one continuous wall walking down the street for two miles. The orange turd could salute his fake wall.





WTF? Donald Trump Doesn’t Deny That He’s “A Racist And A Neo-Fascist” On Fox News

“We become strongest, I feel, when we have no friends upon whom to lean, or to look for moral guidance”
- Benito Mussolini -

“You must always be doing things and obviously succeeding. The hard part is to keep people always at the window because of the spectacle you put on for them. And you must do this for years.” 
- Benito Mussolini -


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2018)

Let Trumpy pay for the parade.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.
> ...


This would be in the millions with all the logistics, etc.   If you'd ever served and had to deal with troop movements, barracking, meals, fuel, etc....you'd know that.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> Let Trumpy pay for the parade.


Excellent idea....he has the money, right?     Right?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> They should just dress up each soldier in a 'wall costume' so it looks like one continuous wall walking down the street for two miles. The orange turd could salute his fake wall.
> 
> View attachment 175646
> 
> ...


Your dumb post refers to a dumb link, which gives FALSE information.  Trump didn't deny mocking Serge Kovaleski, he denied mocking his disability, which is a correct denial.

The disability mocking idea came from Hillary Clinton,and her dishonest campaign crew.  Trump mocked Kovaleski for claiming that he couldn't remember his article in the Washington Post about people cheering on rooftops after 9-11.And that was proper since Kovalseski DESERVED to be mocked for that.

But the Clinton gang, dishonestly twisted it into a disability mock, and ran with that, ans even now (Feb. 2018) some gullible nitwits like you still haven't gotten the word on the issue.  Well, why would you ? Your OMMISSION media, never publicized the truth on it.  

This is why you guys don't know anything.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> This would be in the millions with all the logistics, etc.   If you'd ever served and had to deal with troop movements, barracking, meals, fuel, etc....you'd know that.


If you had read the OP, you'd know that I DID indeed deal with troop movements, barracking, meals, fuel, etc.

Try doing that, before posting in here, and making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This would be in the millions with all the logistics, etc.   If you'd ever served and had to deal with troop movements, barracking, meals, fuel, etc....you'd know that.
> ...


You have no clue how much all that costs, do you?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Let Trumpy pay for the parade.
> ...


I'd be willing to throw in a few bucks for the troops, despite my poverty status.  Only traitors wouldn't.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> You have no clue how much all that costs, do you?


I do.  I spent 5 years doing it. And you ?


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Excellent idea....he has the money, right? Right?



And you know that if He did, it would be huge and the best parade ever.

And when it was over,  He could file yet another bancruptcy and screw over all the contractors as He’s been known to do.


----------



## del (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> News reports on President Trump's idea to have a parade honoring our US military, have announced costs of $15 - $21 Million.  Whaaaat ???  This sounds ridiculous.  How in the world does a parade of a few blocks, cost that amount, or anything close to it ?
> 
> Military police could be used to secure the parade area, without an extra dime spent on policing.  Somebody told me it might cost millions to transport vehicles to and from the parade site.   Really ?
> 
> ...



call ups and ask them how much to ship an abrams tank to d.c.

derp


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hate to tell you Old Lady, but 2AGuy got his post wrong.  Those aren't Air Force jets, those are the Navy's Blue Angels.  The Blue Angels fly FA-18's which have a split tail configuration.  The Air Force flies F-16's, which have only 1 vertical stabilizer in the tail.  

2AGuy apparently doesn't know his military groups very well. 

And yeah, watching the Blue Angels fly is something special.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 8, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be working on your liberal hey hey ho ho chants?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

del said:


> call ups and ask them how much to ship an abrams tank to d.c.
> 
> derp


We drove then from New York City to Fort Drum (near Canadian border in New York state - 250 miles) every summer.  Cost about $40 in gas. 80 bucks round trip.


----------



## del (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What does it cost to ship an M1 Abrams tank and crew 800 miles?
> ...



keep guessing

better still, have someone teach you how to use google

President George H. W. Bush held a military parade in Washington on June 8, 1991, to mark victory in the Persian Gulf War. *The cost of that parade was $12 million, according to an NBC News report at the time, which amounts to about $21 million once adjusted for inflation*. At the time it was called the biggest victory celebration in Washington since the end of World War II, with a crowd of around 200,000.

Lawmakers balk at potential cost of Trump's military parade

Trump has expressed interest in a military parade similar to France’s Bastille Day, which the president attended as a guest of honor last July, the Washington Post reported. Key details of the parade, such as location, funding and scope of the proceedings and funding, have yet to be determined, but the Washington Post reported the cost of shipping tanks and other military hardware to the nation’s capital would likely run “in the millions.”

President George H. W. Bush’s military parade to commemorate the end of the Gulf War in June 1991 cost about $12 million, according to a C-Span report that year. That parade would have cost more than $21 million in 2018, after factoring for inflation.

Cost of Trump's military parade could run into millions


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Your poverty status?

I guess that explains the stupidity of your posts.


----------



## del (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > call ups and ask them how much to ship an abrams tank to d.c.
> ...



50 one way
80 round trip

i think i've found the problem- you can't do math


----------



## idb (Feb 8, 2018)

As an alternative to spending all that money...maybe he could just enter a giant inflatable version of his Big Beautiful Button in the Macy's Thanksgiving parade.


----------



## miketx (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> Let Trumpy pay for the parade.


He is paying for it, now shut up, shill.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


The idea came from a military parade Trump attended IN FRANCE.  But you lefty loons just couldn't resist throwing Russia into this could you ?


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 8, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I'm far from a lib Blues  Never liked unions ,illegals and do like tax breaks  Just don't like the way the batshit crazy repubs apply them....get ready to help drumph  build his wall,,,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > NEWS FLASH
> ...



You know Bodecea, there is one part of this that most civilians will miss.  Prepping yourself for a major type event like this is expensive.  I remember that every time we had some dog and pony show like this, I would have to get my ribbons mounted (around 20 bucks), get my medals mounted (around 15 bucks), get a haircut (10 bucks), get my uniform dry cleaned (about 15 bucks), and then get a new pair of dress shoes if my corafams were scratched (about 45 bucks).  Matter of fact, one of the main reasons I got so good at shining my leather shoes is because I got tired of paying for corafams.  One scratch and they were no good for inspection anymore.  However, if you know how to put on a good spit shine, a pair of leather shoes will last you a long time. 

And yes people, before an event like what Trump wants to put on, there is a serious personnel inspection beforehand. 

But the part that I hated the most was spending a whole bunch of money for a mandatory dog and pony show.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Does anyone know WHERE (FROM WHOM) this idea of MILLIONS$$ to pay for a parade, comes from ?  Where did CBS, NBC, ABC get it ?
> 
> You get a few hundred soldiers, sailors, marines, airmen, & coast guard to march down a street with a few tanks and other stuff. This costs MILLIONS$$ ?  Is there a doctor in the house ?



They went off the costs of similar parades


----------



## del (Feb 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Let Trumpy pay for the parade.
> ...



no he isn't you lying stupid sack of shit


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Let Trumpy pay for the parade.
> ...



Sure he is


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> A. The Soviet Union was a dictatorship. Whether it exists or not is not important.
> B. It will cost millions of dollars to do this. Money that could be better spent than moving tanks and missiles.
> C, Many Republicans are against it. Lindsay6 Graham has it right. Showing off military hardware is cheesy and a sign of weakness. All to salve Trump's ego.


It's to HONOR our military, including THE TROOPS.  Something liberals are clueless about.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 8, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



You are not welcome at any Democrat rally.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > A. The Soviet Union was a dictatorship. Whether it exists or not is not important.
> ...



Yeah, but that honoring is gonna cost the average troop at least 30 bucks to prepare their uniform and get a haircut for the parade.  See post 542, that is approximately what it cost me each time.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah, but that honoring is gonna cost the average troop at least 30 bucks to prepare their uniform and get a haircut for the parade.  See post 542, that is approximately what it cost me each time.


As I recall from my Army days, you're supposed to have a prepared uniform already, as well as a haircut.  Shouldn't need to spend anything.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> Your poverty status?
> 
> I guess that explains the stupidity of your posts.


So you equivocate being poor with being stupid ?  Well that show YOUR intellectual level.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

del said:


> 50 one way
> 80 round trip
> 
> i think i've found the problem- you can't do math


Fixed it, now


----------



## del (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > 50 one way
> ...



glad i could help you out

those cell phone calculators must be a godsend to you

when would you like to learn long division?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2018)

del said:


> glad i could help you out
> 
> those cell phone calculators must be a godsend to you
> 
> when would you like to learn long division?


Just a typo.  Don't get a rash.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but that honoring is gonna cost the average troop at least 30 bucks to prepare their uniform and get a haircut for the parade.  See post 542, that is approximately what it cost me each time.
> ...



If you want to take a chance on failing the personnel inspection, yeah, you could skip the haircut and dry cleaning.  Me?  I always got a fresh haircut the day before the event, as well as had my uniform dry cleaned just to be sure.

And, I took really good care of my dress blues, because I didn't want to shell out 350 dollars for a new one.  That is one of the main reasons that I always got it freshly cleaned each inspection. 

And..................have you ever had a lot of awards?  Me?  I had a 15 ribbon bar for my awards.  And, getting new ribbons and having medals mounted was expensive.  Generally the only time I did it was before an event like this.  Mounting my medals was only done when I had a dog and pony show because it was expensive to do, and the only time I updated my medals was just before an inspection because I rarely had occasions where I had to wear them.  I would keep my ribbon bar up to date though.


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 8, 2018)

It doesn't take much to get a liberal non-human to rear its treasonous, self-loathing-American head, does it?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

You know, back in the day when I was active duty, I HATED dog and pony shows like this.  Why?  It would cost me a whole bunch of money just to get ready.

Haircut was around 10 bucks, dry cleaning for my uniform was about 15, mounting my ribbons and medals was around 35 (I only updated my medals for stuff like this, because it was so damn expensive, but kept my ribbon bar up to date), and, if I had scratched my corafams, it would cost me about 45 bucks for a new pair. 

I know you civilians don't think about stuff like this, but dog and pony shows are generally looked at as a pain in the ass by most military people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 8, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, back in the day when I was active duty, I HATED dog and pony shows like this.  Why?  It would cost me a whole bunch of money just to get ready.
> 
> Haircut was around 10 bucks, dry cleaning for my uniform was about 15, mounting my ribbons and medals was around 35 (I only updated my medals for stuff like this, because it was so damn expensive, but kept my ribbon bar up to date), and, if I had scratched my corafams, it would cost me about 45 bucks for a new pair.
> 
> I know you civilians don't think about stuff like this, but dog and pony shows are generally looked at as a pain in the ass by most military people.



You  already posted that....and were promptly shellacked. Go look


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, back in the day when I was active duty, I HATED dog and pony shows like this.  Why?  It would cost me a whole bunch of money just to get ready.
> ...



No I wasn't.   Like I said, dress blues are different than everyday working uniforms, and I only had to break mine out once or twice a year, which is why I had them freshly dry cleaned.  And, getting a haircut the day before is a good idea because it ensures you will pass inspection.  If I had been a week or more away from my last haircut, yes, I would still be in standards, but I wouldn't be inspection ready.    And, have you ever had to take care of a pair of corafam shoes?  They are shiny plastic and look really good, but one scratch (and they are easy to scratch if you're not careful), and you have to get a new pair.

If you had actually ever served IrishLass, you would know this.


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 8, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


lol   how did you like the 1032 drop in drumps  DOW today?  He yapped how good it was since he became presidunce and with Hill it would have gone down 50%  His problem is he doesn't know when to shut that blabbermouth of his


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 8, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


*FAKE NEWS! ALL FAKE NEWS!
*
This BE BS, there was no losses of some  -2300 points in 9 days.

This is MAGA. The Great Orange Douche said so!

See IT be Happy!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 8, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


well then you shut it down. no other way.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 8, 2018)

They should have the parade every Veterans Day....take the money that goes to the hood and pay for it. Blacks need to get off their ass and do something for a change....and killing each other doesn't count


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 8, 2018)

The horrors of Americas military  might and justness
Pansy Nation really need their safe space right now


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Shipping military equipment is expensive. Closest Army base is probably 800 miles. Quantico is fairly close. Soldiers will have to be billeted. Security around the President is expensive.
> ...



You are so much BULLSHIT. How do you think you get Tanks, missiles and jets to the streets of Washington DC? Put them in your pocket and carry them there.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Your poverty status?
> ...



Either stupid or lazy.

Take your pick.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.
> ...



A military parade to mark the end of the Gulf war cost around $12 million. 

Lawmakers balk at potential cost of Trump's military parade


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds like a wise use of money when we're $20 TRILLIION in debt


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > call ups and ask them how much to ship an abrams tank to d.c.
> ...



You want to drive tanks and missiles down a road? Are you crazy? These have to be moved with specialized vehicles.



SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, back in the day when I was active duty, I HATED dog and pony shows like this.  Why?  It would cost me a whole bunch of money just to get ready.
> ...



Nobody was shellacked. Idiots like you have proven to be morons.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



It's Annoying Bee!!!!  and yeah he looked like a fool. 

Where was the post I was referring to anyway? LOL


----------



## DrLove (Feb 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


No Trumpflake .. Not so much


----------



## Rustic (Feb 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Of course I did...


----------



## Deno (Feb 8, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The reality is that Iraq beat ISIS, with some support from us.  That's why there were so few US casualties.
> 
> You can thank President Obama for that.




obama created isis by pulling out of Iraq Dumb Ass...


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 8, 2018)

And whoever would deign to say this parade notion of Trump's is about something other than displaying military strength needs to just stop trying to exculpate the Trump's idiocy in taking what everyone thought was a joke --  unlike the stuff he says that seems serious and he/the WH later tries to "play off" as though it was a joke to begin with -- as though it's not every bit the joke it should have remained.

Trump considering military parade inspired By Bastille Day parade

​


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 8, 2018)

I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.  

Our little town of 40k has a military parade to celebrate our troops every single year.  My husband, a West Pointer, was in dozens of parades during his service.


Also: 
M1 Abarams - 62 Tons
Fully loaded semi truck - 40 Tons


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> 
> Our little town of 40k has a military parade to celebrate our troops every single year.  My husband, a West Pointer, was in dozens of parades during his service.
> 
> ...



Those parades usually occur on Memorial Day, 4th of July, or Veterans Day.  All of which are holidays for the military and yes, a parade is in order on those days.  By the way, in parades like those, most of the people marching in them are no longer active duty, and are generally wearing civilian clothes, or parts of their uniform, they are not in inspection ready uniforms. 

It's also appropriate for returning troops coming home from a war.

Exactly WHY does Trump want a parade for the military?  I can tell you that the average enlisted person would choose to opt out of marching in a parade if they could.  Why?  Events like that are expensive for a service member to get ready for.  Ribbons have to be bought, medals have to be mounted, uniforms have to be cleaned and haircuts have to be done.


----------



## August West (Feb 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


It`s about honoring him, not them. Will he accept POWs in his parade is the question.


----------



## undertherqadar (Feb 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


He is not interested in the actual military members , what he is excited about is his big fat carcass standing at the podium like a tin horn dictator


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly WHY does Trump want a parade for the military? I can tell you that the average enlisted person would choose to opt out of marching in a parade if they could. Why? Events like that are expensive for a service member to get ready for. Ribbons have to be bought, medals have to be mounted, uniforms have to be cleaned and haircuts have to be done.



In other words,  they’re a giant pain in the ass to the people they’re supposed to honor.

And for no other reason than to stroke St Trumps’ massive ego.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 8, 2018)

You almost gotta laugh. Crazy gen Xers and Millenniums and assorted sissies gush over the never ending display of degenerate wealth in H'wood during the tiresome "Academy Awards" and Golden Globes and Emmys and other assorted "red carpet" extravaganzas and they love the voodoo New Orleans Fat Tuesday parade that has been hijacked by sodomites but they are hysterically against a simple display of appreciation for the people who risk their lives in the service of their Country. A single Purple Heart Soldier or Marine is worth a hundred pretty faced actors who played the part but somehow freaking idiots love Hollywood decadence more than real life. Thank God for President Trump.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



I possess reading comprehension, thanks, and yet I _still_ believe your purpose is rather foolish and short sighted. The US doesn't compare itself with the likes of North Korea or Iran because it is supposed to be the vastly superior superpower. We haven't had a military parade in this country for almost 30 years because it's not required. Our country _already_ shows our military might to the world on the battlefield in conflict. 

A stupid parade is an empty threat. It is waste of time and money the country doesn't particularly have to project a gratuitous display to the world for the pathetic excuse of receiving more airtime. Someone needs to remind Orange that America isn't a fucking reality show by perhaps smacking him where it truly hurts by having the CongressCritters simply tell him "No Parade. Period". WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly WHY does Trump want a parade for the military? I can tell you that the average enlisted person would choose to opt out of marching in a parade if they could. Why? Events like that are expensive for a service member to get ready for. Ribbons have to be bought, medals have to be mounted, uniforms have to be cleaned and haircuts have to be done.
> ...



Exactly.   It is a MAJOR pain in the ass to get ready for.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud.".



Seems like the parade was an excellent idea then ... It's obvious who is nutting up the loudest over it ... 

.


----------



## August West (Feb 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> 
> Our little town of 40k has a military parade to celebrate our troops every single year.  My husband, a West Pointer, was in dozens of parades during his service.
> 
> ...


Those are Veterans Day parades and a lot of little towns have them. Apples and oranges.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 8, 2018)

August West said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> ...



Not only that, but if they have active duty personnel in them, you can bet there are very few, usually the people from the local recruiting station.  

And, if you're not active duty, you don't have to meet uniform standards.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 8, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



I'm a greedy conservative remember I moved 90% to cash before the correction. After you libs finish panic selling and lose all your money I'll move back in.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 8, 2018)

Military parades have traditionally been to celebrate something like the end of a war.  There is no such thing now.  Is he glorifying the military or his role as commander in chief?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 8, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > These moronic Republicans only show their total and inexcusable ignorance.
> ...



This is not about ignorance.

Victory parades after WW2 and Desert Storm is to celebrate a major victory. 

Trump wants a military parade........ Just because he wants a parade. 
See the difference? 

Tell me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Deno (Feb 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




How can that be?

liberals have told us for years that our Social Security

was in a lock box that couldn't be touched...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2018)

Tank said:


> It's better then another one of your homo parades


You sure think a lot about homosexuals......hummmmmm


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2018)

Tank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?
> ...


Thank you for sharing this picture of you. HOT!!!


----------



## Tank (Feb 8, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It's better then another one of your homo parades
> ...


Calm down, I'm not your type, I like chicks


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2018)

Tank said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I am quite calm. Serene actually. And  I also like "chicks" which is where our common ground begins and ends.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Obviously, you reading comprehension is poor.  The purpose is to not to address the American people, as you continue to insist, but to give concrete expression to threats of a military option when dealing with NK now, and Iran in the near future.  No one took Obama seriously when he prattled that all options are on the table, so now it is necessary to take a more warlike stance in order to tell our enemies that dud is no longer president and to restore the respect and credibility the US lost during the Obama years.  

You are an example of some of the damage Obama did to America. Here you are opposing the parade for no other reason than that President Trump proposed it, with no concern about the issues America is facing with NK and Iran.  For eight years America as led by a president who more interested in politics than policy, and here you are behaving the same way.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 8, 2018)

It's true that A,Erica she have had military parades in the past.  Always when our troops have come home triumphant.  When have we ever been insufficiently grateful to our troops?  When have we failed in thanking them for their service and sacrifice?   It is deep within our American tradition to recognize our armed forces.

But we do not strut ever.  To parade our military force as a means of bragging.  Trump's modus opporandi is to brag, strut and celebrate himself.  He now wants to interject this loathesome quality on our greater American traditions.  Let him spend his time visiting wounded veterans.  Let him spend his time at one of our National military cemeteries.  Let him spend the money for this parade on veteran's healthcare.  Any objections to that?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Truly the GOP has become the party of hate.  We have to defeat these morons before they destroy this nation.  These people are sick.
> 
> I know for sure, you will see some Republicans filled with revulsion at the thought of a Russian/Chinese/North Korean style military parade with Trump play acting Hitler.



Did you read your own links?
France is not Russia.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2018)

How much does the annual Rose dog and pony show cost.  Including haircuts.


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## TomParks (Feb 8, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with having a parade on veterans day


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 8, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...





toomuchtime_ said:


> The purpose is to not to address the American people, as you continue to insist, but to give concrete expression to threats of a military option when dealing with NK now, and Iran in the near future.  No one took Obama seriously when he prattled that all options are on the table, so now it is necessary to take a more warlike stance in order to tell our enemies that dud is no longer president and to restore the respect and credibility the US lost during the Obama years.



You're trolling me, right? You're saying the _parade_ angle, purposely put on a stage to show our _military might _to_... who gives a shit_ is not _for_ America at all? Hmm. That's a new level of obtuse to me. Perhaps you are socially _impaired_ in some way? If so, pardon my trepidation. Do I need remind you that Americans currently live in a 24/7 bubble of media propaganda and obfuscation? Orange makes his _official_ White House statements via Twitter, for fucks sake. Airtime is everything these days in the Information Age. If America is the world's Rottweiler, then North Korea and Iran are akin to Rat Terriers and Shih Tzus. They are only a problem when the US _gives_ them the face time. Thus, you _must_ be trolling me, or you need to confess that you truly _are_ this impaired. Either way, not cool, dude.



toomuchtime_ said:


> You are an example of some of the damage Obama did to America. Here you are opposing the parade for no other reason than that President Trump proposed it, with no concern about the issues America is facing with NK and Iran.  For eight years America as led by a president who more interested in politics than policy, and here you are behaving the same way.



I oppose everything Orange does as a human being, as I believe he's a biological _dung heap_ not fit for consumption. A bad egg, if you will. I did it for decades before he was 'elected' to live in the White House, and I desire to see his show cancelled post haste. But hey, that's just _me._ I concede Obama went way too far with the political correctness. It permanently fucked up a shit ton of things in our society that I'd like to see reversed. So, what did we do? We elected the rich, booger-eating pansy hall monitor that steals from the milk money to run the class. Great going, America! MAGA, amirite? We shat the bed the last election. The country needs an enema in the worst possible way.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2018)

Our President deserves a parade

Have every soldier in America solute him, let all the Generals kneel at his feet.

That is Trumps America


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 8, 2018)

*Only a clown would want a parade....next?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 8, 2018)

*Hey, Donald Dumb, how about putting your family in uniform and you too and you guys march your fuckin ass's to Russia? Want to talk about crowd sizes, finally you goofy white bastard, you'll get the world watching....the biggest and best crowd you ever saw, duhhhhh.*


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 8, 2018)

LOL.. They should plan this...


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2018)

Siete said:


> Trumps never had a good idea.



I was going to say that The Apprentice was a good idea. But it wasn't Donald's... it was Mark Burnett's.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 8, 2018)

These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost



> WASHINGTON — For the soldiers, sailors, airmen and Marines who would be tasked with making it happen, a military parade like the one President Donald Trump reportedly envisions would be a colossal pain in the rear guard.
> 
> Trump has long fantasized about being in the center of a celebration involving thousands of soldiers marching in formation alongside tanks and missile launchers. And in January, after watching 6,000 soldiers march through Paris last summer to commemorate a turning point in the French Revolution, he told military brass to start planning a parade “like the one in France,” The Washington Post reported Tuesday.
> 
> Unlike France, the U.S. is ill-prepared to host a massive display of military might — in large part because it doesn’t do so very often. With the exception of small local celebrations, the last military parade in this country was at the end of the Persian Gulf War nearly 30 years ago. The one before that was to celebrate the end of World War II.




The military people are distancing themselves from the PINO.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 8, 2018)

It’s such a DOUCEHY idea !   

We mock places that do this .


----------



## Deno (Feb 8, 2018)

You are both so full of Shit...


----------



## Tank (Feb 8, 2018)

America deserves a parade, no?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.



This coming from the side that apologizes for America and had no problem throwing out the votes of military in 2000.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.



You Communists support gay parades, transgender parades, rape little girls in public restroom parades, hate whites parades, ANTIFA terrorism parades, genocide of Jews parades, pink pussy parades.

Anything that hates America and especially the American culture is a parade you Marxist filth just love.

But what you HATE is the American military, the men and women who serve and defend this nation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2018)

Care4all said:


> only the weak need to show off their military




Is that why you Communist send out your militarized terrorist branch so often? Because you're weak (and traitors)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > only the weak need to show off their military
> ...




What branch of the Service did ISIS Barry serve in again, ShittingBull?


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 8, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...


See who really hates our veterans.
And Obama was feeding veterans while Trump was playing golf.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Obama never dodged the Vietnam War draft.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



We know who hate our veterans, and our military, and America - you Marxist scum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Which branch was ISIS Barry in?

Trump never dodged the draft either, Comrade.

That you are a liar doesn't alter reality.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



As you know - military service is voluntary except during mandatory draft (conscription).  Obama wasn't born until August 4, 1961 and is now 56.  Trump was born on June 14, 1946 and is now 71.  Trump was a draft dodger.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> ^ This.  Ya'll on the left throw tantrums to allow illegals who suck /billions/ out of our government every single year, then you tantrum that Trump wants to celebrate our troops with a $23M bill, while calling him a dictator just for bringing it up.
> 
> You just come off as hateful and hypocritical in one fell swoop. It's hilarious that you keep letting the failed media lead you around like sheep to the slaughter...  Whatever, ride the sinking ship down.



Find one post of mine throwing a tantrum to allow illegals to suck billions out of our gov't and I will resign from this board immediately.

The amount of bullshit being spewed in this thread is amazing.   So many so-called conservatives calling me a "leftist" or a "libtard" for wanting the wasteful spending brought under control.  That is what being a conservative meant, at one time.  And so many of the same people scream bloody murder when money is spent that shouldn't be.

$23 million could solve some actual problems.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > A. The Soviet Union was a dictatorship. Whether it exists or not is not important.
> ...



Tweet from former Navy SEAL Robert O'Neill

A military parade is third world bullshit. We prepare. We deter. We fight. Stop this conversation.
11:53 AM - Feb 8, 2018

I guess he's a liberal.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...


I bet you were a LRRP in vietnam


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

protectionist said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > A. The Soviet Union was a dictatorship. Whether it exists or not is not important.
> ...



How many homeless veterans could be helped with $23 million?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


Is one too many?  2300 too few?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 8, 2018)

Deno said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



It hasn't been locked in a box since Clinton was in office.  And every administration since has borrowed from it.  The "locked box" is empty, except for an IOU that will likely never be paid.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> 
> Our little town of 40k has a military parade to celebrate our troops every single year.  My husband, a West Pointer, was in dozens of parades during his service.
> 
> ...



We are talking about a parade with military hardware. It costs money to move equipment to DC and back. What Trump has in mind is something that the Soviets and every 2 bit dictator does. We don't need to show off. This is about Trump's ego and nothing else.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2018)

Lakhota said:


>



Fuck You, Bennie Hill rocked!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 8, 2018)

I have an idea. Let the military who would be involved vote. If they want to do it, let them vote for it. If they vote against it, it's done. I don't believe in forcing our military into doing things like this. If they want to prance down the street, great. If not, don't make them.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Bennie Hill was a comedian.  I remember him well.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 8, 2018)

I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.

Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.

Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 8, 2018)

Of course the military doesn't support it.

This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 8, 2018)

That's OK. They can still set up his little plastic army men, and a few toy cars on a table somewhere, and play band music while he puffs his chest out and pretends he is a real grownup. They may even throw in a porn star, so he can grab her pussy each time he marches around the table. That should make him happy.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

*Navy SEAL Who Killed Bin Laden Calls Trump’s Parade Plan ‘Third World Bulls**t’*

I agree!


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 8, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



No, not lurp - but I served during Vietnam.  I had a top secret security clearance and received an honorable discharge.  I did my time and served my country.  Did you?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade


I don't care if there is a parade or not ,but you should know that the military times is a biased left wing rag any poll done by them is suspect.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...



The type of parade Trump wants is done only in extraordinary circumstances, The last time was 1991 when the Persian Gulf operation ended. Also the type of parade Trump wants would overshadow the soldiers. We don't need tanks and missiles paraded in Washington DC.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Feb 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> 
> GOP senator on military parade: When you’re the most powerful nation, you don’t have to show it off
> 
> Let that be that.


How has such an insecure human being, Donald Trump, been able to make billions and elected President of the USA.
He is like an insecure, shallow teenager.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



There is no precedence for what Trump wants. We usually have a military parade with missiles, tanks and other hardware for something big. In 1991, we did it to celebrate the end of the Persian Gulf war. Even the Navy SEAL that sot Bin Laden thinks it is bullshit.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 8, 2018)

ScienceRocks said:


> I wonder if we're going to have trucks  with nuclear missiles like Russia sometimes has parading down the street?


No doubt.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 8, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Military parades have traditionally been to celebrate something like the end of a war.  There is no such thing now.  Is he glorifying the military or his role as commander in chief?





It will be a 100 years this year the end of WWI


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 8, 2018)

I'd suggest Little Lying Donald visit Arlington but cowards are not welcome. Better he drive by to see what real men are and avoid aggravating his bone spurs by getting out of the car.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 8, 2018)

Figure out the cost and then spend that money on sending Veterans that are waiting for treatment to private doctors NOW.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 8, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> ...





No this is really about how hurt you are and why you oppose it, just like with trumps wall.





Breaking news: 9th court just blocks Trumps parade




.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 8, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud.".
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...



To remind you.

Robert O'Neill, former Navy SEAL and the man who shot Bin Laden.

A military parade is third world bullshit. We prepare. We deter. We fight. Stop this conversation.

 11:53 AM - Feb 8, 2018

I suppose he hates the military.


----------



## busybee01 (Feb 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



I oppose the parade and the wall because they are unnecessary. You are a mind numbed robot who can't think for yourself. I am the opposite. I think and that makes you mad.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...





Lmfao, I am the one who can think for himself , your the one that's just upset at Trump winning and oppose everything he does...



To the point your ilk cry about a tax cut.



.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade




I say do the parade, but just do it right after our wonderful military is pulled out of Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> News reports on President Trump's idea to have a parade honoring our US military, have announced costs of $15 - $21 Million.  Whaaaat ???  This sounds ridiculous.  How in the world does a parade of a few blocks, cost that amount, or anything close to it ?
> 
> Military police could be used to secure the parade area, without an extra dime spent on policing.  Somebody told me it might cost millions to transport vehicles to and from the parade site.   Really ?
> 
> ...



DC is a big and busy city.

Shutting down large portions of it for the sake Der Trumpenfuhrer's ego would undoubtedly cost twice as much as what they project, if not more.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 9, 2018)

A five time draft dodging president wanting a huge military parade is the most Republican thing ever.


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 9, 2018)

We don't need to copy any other nation's military parade.  I prefer America's way where individual communities across the country salute our veterans in their own way. 

​


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade


How many self-proclaimed conservatives and/or Republicans on USMB found themselves in that less than 11% of 45 supporters who just love and adore the man so much that they were gung-ho for the parade? Were you among faithfully obedient OP?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 9, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on...did I read that right?
So you're saying a Gook and a wetback "Veteran" don't approve of something Donald Trump wants to do? That's so fucking weird.
Ask a Jason Smith what he thinks?


----------



## Issa (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm sorry but one should question why are Americans obsessed with the military ?
Isn't time to scale back and lower casualties, veterans with mental and physical issues. Over spending? People that were stationed in Iraq or Afghanistan can tell you how much money is wasted that can be used to rebuild the infrastructure, take care of the poor or at least pay the debt.


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 9, 2018)

Trump is allegedly a billionaire, he can foot the bill and his Kool-aid drinkers can also pitch in. 

I don't want any tax dollars going to this 3rd world nonsense.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade



*When pollsters “call out” good Americans don’t answer...they’re at work or busy raising families.*
The flaw in harvesting data via telephone in the 21st century.
Just think about it...Do productive folks whom are mindful of time management and the value of their time really take calls from pollsters?
How likely is it that data being collected is being collected primarily from the lower 1/3?
How skewed would the data be if most was coming from our lowest grade?

Polls seem to be a primary talking point in politics these days...polls also serve as the primary propaganda machine for Democrats...what if polls were proven to be bullshit...what would Democrats have to play on?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


You mean the gigantic thing he smacked Hillary in the face with in 2016?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 9, 2018)

Issa said:


> I'm sorry but one should question why are Americans obsessed with the military ?
> Isn't time to scale back and lower casualties, veterans with mental and physical issues. Over spending? People that were stationed in Iraq or Afghanistan can tell you how much money is wasted that can be used to rebuild the infrastructure, take care of the poor or at least pay the debt.



Un-Americans always struggle with understanding how/why REAL Americans think the way they do...weird huh?


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 9, 2018)

Tank said:


> America deserves a parade, no?



No


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


If Obama had wanted it you would think is was a great idea.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Great talk for liberals! Way to address the home team Old Lady!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

No kidding 


Obozo convinced average democrats it was perfectly fine for grown men to go in little girls bathrooms..



If libtards are not the definition of sheep I don't know who is.




.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 9, 2018)

The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 9, 2018)

Someday you’ll get a job and grow up instead of being s Permanent Spoiled Brat Child!

 Come back and talk to us when you have experienced courage and have had to show some.



BULLDOG said:


> That's OK. They can still set up his little plastic army men, and a few toy cars on a table somewhere, and play band music while he puffs his chest out and pretends he is a real grownup. They may even throw in a porn star, so he can grab her pussy each time he marches around the table. That should make him happy.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost
> ...



Yanno..................I'm a Navy veteran who has over 20 years of service (yes, I'm retired with a full pension), and I'm also white, as well as am a descendant whose ethnicity is Norwegian (full blood on my Grandfather's side, he's an immigrant), as well as am German and Irish on my Grandmother's side.  My father's lineage is French, German and English.  I'm as white as they can be.

I think that this is a waste of time and energy.  And I say that as a person who is as white as most come, as well as a veteran of 20 years of service to this country.

Is it "weird" that I also think that a parade to stroke Trump's ego is a bad thing as well?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I like the idea of “Patriots Day.” The liberals have “Martin Luther King Day” to rally their race baiting grass roots. Why cant we have a day to express love of country?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 9, 2018)

It sucks to be in a parade.  Long sleeves, polyester or wool uniforms, hauling a rifle around, marching in shoes not meant for walking in.


It's another good idea that was not thought through.


I'm sure it would be cool for the people watching and the color guards love to show off.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2018)

Funny how a few represent ALL. It must be a lib thing.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2018)

I think it is a waste of money and we don't really need to show off our military with a parade. And, I think Trump wanted one to show his loyalty to the military without thinking of the costs or that they may not be too thrilled with the idea themselves. You can say whatever floats your boat about him, but he loves this country and he loves our military. He just didn't think it through.

And, I don't trust polls.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


That’s because liberals hate the thought of pride in our military and our nation.


----------



## Inmar (Feb 9, 2018)

Americans believe that they have many significant events. They can hold parades every day


----------



## Siete (Feb 9, 2018)

one General said the time spent training troops to march in unison well enough to impress  the world and the president could be spent training to save the world and the president ...

Roger that - 

OOORAH!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> It sucks to be in a parade.  Long sleeves, polyester or wool uniforms, hauling a rifle around, marching in shoes not meant for walking in.
> 
> 
> It's another good idea that was not thought through.
> ...


It would br perfect for a terrorist attack...most of the troops in parades don't have ammo.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 9, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





busybee01 said:


> *We usually have* *a military parade with* missiles, tanks and other hardware for something big.


I suppose I understand what you may mean, and if I do, I agree with your general sentiment, but to the extent that "we" be the U.S., military parades are _unusual_.  There simply is nothing "usual" about military parades in the U.S.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 9, 2018)

Cost of Trump's military parade could run into millions


"A parade as discussed would probably cost millions to arrange, destroy DC's streets that aren’t prepared for such hardware, and take away actual training time," Defense News Senior Pentagon Correspondent Aaron Mehta tweeted. "Today SecDef Mattis went to Congress and begged for a budget because he doesn’t have money for vital training."

The military parade Trump wants could cost millions — and the cash-strapped military doesn't know how they'll pay for it


destroy dc's streets....now who thought of that before hand?  
and the fact that bush's 2012 parade was estimated to be 12 million
and we know trump will want the biggest greatest parade to make america broke again


----------



## Care4all (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> News reports on President Trump's idea to have a parade honoring our US military, have announced costs of $15 - $21 Million.  Whaaaat ???  This sounds ridiculous.  How in the world does a parade of a few blocks, cost that amount, or anything close to it ?
> 
> Military police could be used to secure the parade area, without an extra dime spent on policing.  Somebody told me it might cost millions to transport vehicles to and from the parade site.   Really ?
> 
> ...


most cities have parades already on Veterans day...
this is a waste of money having a show off your military equipment day, on veterans day as the pres wants


----------



## Care4all (Feb 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> 
> Our little town of 40k has a military parade to celebrate our troops every single year.  My husband, a West Pointer, was in dozens of parades during his service.
> 
> ...


he doesn't want a parade for the military, he wants a north korean/France Bastille Day, SHOW OFF your Military Might day, with tanks and missile and everything we've got, on show, in the parade....

nothing wrong with a parade us civilians put on to honor Vets and military on Veterans day....but that is not what he's calling for....


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 9, 2018)

great idea..shut down dc ....destroy the streets....so then one has added shut downs ...and when did the gop forget about deficits o when obama left and trump took over?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

Care4all said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously don't get the rage from the left on this...  I mean military parades are not new in America, in fact, we have them all the time.
> ...


Fuck yeah! Let’s have a patriotic blow out! Buy lots of booze...fireworks! God Bless the USA and fuck the communist elements in our country. Primary among them is the Democratic Party.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> great idea..shut down dc ....destroy the streets....so then one has added shut downs ...and when did the gop forget about deficits o when obama left and trump took over?


I think we should take tanks and bulldozers to “K Street.”


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 9, 2018)

you mean the communist element you support dont ya there bushie


----------



## fncceo (Feb 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What does it cost to ship an M1 Abrams tank and crew 800 miles?



I think Fedex gives them a rate...


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 9, 2018)

Let’s have a huge party for God loving real Americans! Salute the military and have Brother Hank put on a huge concert on the Mall and take back our nation!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Let’s have a huge party for God loving real Americans! Salute the military and have Brother Hank put on a huge concert on the Mall and take back our nation!



Memorial day picnics with  fire pits and marshmallows ---------YES!!!!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> To remind you.
> 
> Robert O'Neill, former Navy SEAL and the man who shot Bin Laden.
> 
> ...



To remind you ...

I, former High School Track and Field Competitor that won third place in the Regional high jump competition

Don't give a shit what Robert O'Neil has to say about the parade ... And I eat pickles on my hamburgers ...


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Feb 9, 2018)

How sick and sad is this? How much further into extremism can liberals go? To read these liberal responses, we should ban all parades, including high school parades. I mean, gee, if parents wanna show pride in their kids' high school, they should just go visit the high school!  No need for a "fascist" parade!

At the very least, we should ban high-school ROTC groups from taking part in local parades, since that would, according to our wingnut liberals here, smack of "fascism" too.

Oh, and we'd better tell those "fascist" French to stop holding military pride parades in Paris! Who knew that the French were so "fascist"?

For that matter, the Army-Navy game needs to go bye-bye too, since that's clearly a step toward "fascism." At a minimum, we should ban the wearing of military uniforms at the game and ban the pre-game and halftime military parades that have always been part of the game, since, again, the new liberal standard is that military parades are "fascist."

It just shows you how sick and bizarre liberals have become that they cry "fascism" at the suggestion to hold a military parade on/around Veterans Day to honor our military. "No," they utter, "it's not to honor the military--it's really another step toward a fascist state, because only fascist nations have military parades." Fascist nations hold sporting events, so maybe we should ban all sporting events?


----------



## gipper (Feb 9, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Rand Paul said it best...if only the criminal warmongering ruling class would listen.  Bring ALL our troops home.  

Though the martial image of high-stepping soldiers is not one I tend to associate with our nation’s Founders’ distrust of a standing Army, I’m not against a victory celebration. So I propose we declare victory in Afghanistan, bring home our 14,000 troops and hold a victory parade.
Sen. Rand Paul: Bring home our troops and, yes, throw a parade


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Chucky Schumer actually called for a military parade in 2014.
But that was different.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...



This poll was an on-line poll of self selected individuals who read the Military Times (i.e. military people).  There were no phone calls or any of the other bullshit you are talking about.

If you had ever spent a day in the military you would understand why the military folks do not want this parade.  If you had ever spent weeks preparing for a Change of Command or a Hail and Farewell with your first sergeant yelling at you, then you would grasp why the military does not want this.

But alas, you will never be able to understand!


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Figure out the cost and then spend that money on sending Veterans that are waiting for treatment to private doctors NOW.


stop giving Palestinians, Syria, UN, etc Millions of $$$$--have the parade AND help the vets


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

but we have Millions $$$ to give the Palestinians, Syria, all kinds of countries but not for the US military


----------



## gipper (Feb 9, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...


I say bring ALL our troops home including all the CIA and other covert fuckers.  

Then do a parade for NONINTERVENTION and then cut the war department by 90%.  Win win for all.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I say bring some home--this would save big $$$$ and inject that money that is wasted overseas into the US


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Blah-Blah-Blah ...
> Even the Navy SEAL that sot Bin Laden thinks it is bullshit.



No disrespect to Senior Chief Petty Officer O'Neill (shit ... I would buy the guy a beer if he wanted one) ...
But I fail to see where his Navy Seal training or his ability to follow orders and properly do his job ... Qualify his opinion on the parade.

I would be more interested in his ideas on how to get rid of these gotdamn gophers ... They are really a pain in the ass.

.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Feb 9, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Of course the military doesn't support it. This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.



Oh, of course. Because Trump can't do anything good and can't have noble motives for wanting anything. It can't be that Trump is patriotic and just thinks it would be an inspiring patriotic event to honor the military on Veterans Day by having a military parade. No, that just can't be.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the military doesn't support it. This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.
> ...


anything and everything he does they hate and misconstrue


----------



## Windparadox (Feb 9, 2018)

`
Related - *Trump's military parade draws bipartisan rebuke*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I think it is a waste of money and we don't really need to show off our military with a parade. And, I think Trump wanted one to show his loyalty to the military without thinking of the costs or that they may not be too thrilled with the idea themselves. You can say whatever floats your boat about him, but he loves this country and he loves our military. He just didn't think it through.
> 
> And, I don't trust polls.



He doesn't love this country nor the military.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the military doesn't support it. This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.
> ...



I am glad you are catching on, it is not about those things.  Everything Trump does is about Trump, nobody else.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade



OMG ... This is hilarious ... The degree the fruitcakes on the left will go ...

_"Democrats on Thursday __introduced legislation__ to bar federal funds from being used for a proposed parade."

._


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> but we have Millions $$$ to give the Palestinians, Syria, all kinds of countries but not for the US military



We DON'T have millions to give to anyone.  We are TRILLIONS in debt.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the military doesn't support it. This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.
> ...



If it were a parade to honor veterans, I would be happy to go along.  This is a parade to show off military might.   It is styled after the French military parades, rolling huge amounts of military hardware down the streets.

A parade can honor veterans.  A parade can boast & brag about how tough we are.  The first is what we, as Americans do.  The second is not.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the military doesn't support it. This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.
> ...



From the guy who never served?  From the guy who made demeaning remarks about POWs?   No, that can't be it.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > but we have Millions $$$ to give the Palestinians, Syria, all kinds of countries but not for the US military
> ...


yes I know--I can't believe we still do it
obama sent $221 million to the Pals
US sent $221 million to Palestinians in Obama's last hours


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...



That is pretty stupid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...



How about the degree people will go to to avoid spending $23 million in tax payer dollars when we are swimming in debt?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> If it were a parade to honor veterans, I would be happy to go along.  This is a parade to show off military might.   It is styled after the French military parades, rolling huge amounts of military hardware down the streets.
> 
> A parade can honor veterans.  A parade can boast & brag about how tough we are.  The first is what we, as Americans do.  The second is not.



.​

*Your Local Police Departments Have Gone From This ...*







*To This ...*







*And You Stupid Motherfuckers Are Worried About The Message A Parade Sends 
To The Rest Of The World ...* ​
.​


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It was different

It was a parade to honor returning veterans not a parade to show off your toys


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a waste of money and we don't really need to show off our military with a parade. And, I think Trump wanted one to show his loyalty to the military without thinking of the costs or that they may not be too thrilled with the idea themselves. You can say whatever floats your boat about him, but he loves this country and he loves our military. He just didn't think it through.
> ...


No, you are confusing him and the last president.  *Obama* was the one going around the world apologizing for America and dividing this country.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Trump is no less divisive than Obama was.  The goal is always division, a divided people are much easier to control.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...


often wonder about reading them on facebook if they're traditional military or how they lean.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


while i agree, trump sure isn't in a hurry to put it back together.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

As a veteran I don't need a parade to say thanks for my service, I don't need people to thank me on the streets, just being a veteran is enough pride for me...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I read the Marine Corps Times (an offshoot of the Military Times) while I was in and they are closer to the middle than most news outlets.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I disagree.  Trump touts a great America (what CITIZEN doesn't want that), a safe America (what CITIZEN doesn't want that), a prepared America (what CITIZEN doesn't want that), a prosperous America (what CITIZEN doesn't want that)?  

 The Democrats take the divisive route for touting amnesty over a safe America, aborting children ripping babies apart in the womb, and enabling moochers by putting nearly half this nation on welfare rather than expecting physically and mentally able people to work for a living.  They also encourage divifing this country racially.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Derp. Derp.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



So the dems are dividing the country, while the republicans are trying to unite it?    Wow.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...


Well, that's nice...but that's not how _Military Times_ polls work.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I believe he is trying hard.  Did you hear the SOTU?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the military doesn't support it. This was never about the military, it's about Trump's ego.
> ...


That's right....it can't be.   He wants a parade like FRANCE!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...


Excellent idea on their part.   Sir tiny hands can start a GoFundMe for his parade.  How much can he put YOU down for?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Then in the next breathe we shall have revealed to us that lefties and liberals hate the military...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


He's trying hard...on his golf game, tho I hear he cheats with that too.


----------



## eddiew37 (Feb 9, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


and I sold nothing but bought more MSFT and AAPL


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Man. I love this level of stupid.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Excellent idea on their part.   Sir tiny hands can start a GoFundMe for his parade.  How much can he put YOU down for?



I already provided seven years (among other things) ... 
I can find better things to do with my money than the government or a politician ever will.

.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 9, 2018)

It's ok.  We don't do what we do for parades or medals.


----------



## miketx (Feb 9, 2018)

I kinda think it would have been a waste of money best spent elsewhere. We all know who hates and supports the military anyway. My wife is a Marine.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


complex subject.

i do believe he's trying. i agree with a lot of what he has done, but no. not all.

i think the NEVER TRUMP is bullshit and counter productive to putting "the people" back together. i don't think trump started that game but he's damn sure not ending it and *this* is my complaint about trump. his ego must be fed and he's always in attack mode. gets old in here so it damn sure gets old with him.

but you take the good with the bad and hope we do well under what he decides we need to do and go from there.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> It's ok.  We don't do what we do for parades or medals.


Well, I have read the comments and I now believe that you all have been right.  Those who chose to go into the service didn't do it for a parade, it is a cost that we don't  need and local parafes are wondeerful where the local vets can participate.

So you know how I felt, I investigated the topic and found reasons why others felt differently and I listened.  I even was swayed to the opposite of what I initially felt.  How many of you, on both sides can say you are that open minded?  We all have to try harder.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2018)

Take the money meant for this ridiculous parade and hire some more doctors at the VA.

If Kim Kong Trump must have his dictator-like parade, let him pay for it out of pocket.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...



The Military Times polled their READERS, dumbass.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Take the money meant for this ridiculous parade and hire some more doctors at the VA.
> 
> If Kim Kong Trump must have his dictator-like parade, let him pay for it out of pocket.


I believe that more doctors have alreaady been hired there and remedies for their problems are taking place as we speak.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2018)

No need for a parade.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Take the money meant for this ridiculous parade and hire some more doctors at the VA.
> ...



Name them. The GOP's idea for a remedy is to shut the VA down...again against the wishes of Veterans.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



The problems with the VA medical system is an on-going problem that spans decades and is a national disgrace that is laid squarely at the feet of both parites as neither has cared to fix it.   To blame one party or the other is just being a partisan zealot and shows your ignorance of the problems.


----------



## miketx (Feb 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Word play is really nice isn't it?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade



It's a bad idea in so many ways.


----------



## Votto (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade



I was the 11% that wanted one.

I envision a parade similar to the Macy's day parade, with large inflatables of the Rocket man.






Maybe even one of Putin, shirtless, of course.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Bullshit. While it IS true that the problems have spanned decades and both parties, that is no longer the case. *Now*, _today_, one party wants to destroy it or not adequately fund it and that party is the GOP.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



NEGATIVE 
Actually, they polled anyone that landed on their website LOON!
I just answered the poll....go do the same.
Poll: Do you support Trump’s military parade in Washington?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m OK with a parade as long as everyone in it wears a MAGA hat


----------



## BrokeLoser (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



NEGATIVE
They polled anyone that landed on their webpage. I just answered the poll....Another propaganda poll with zero credibility intended to steer the thoughts of wack-jobs.
Poll: Do you support Trump’s military parade in Washington?
You don’t know me or shit about me and I only know the fairytale you tell about yourself in cyberspace....save all the “Hey, look at me!” BULLSHIT for someone who gives a fuck.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



The above is the standard for RWnuts now on USMB.  "I don't like it, therefore it can't be true."


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Glad to see you have moved past your fantasy about phone calls and the like.  Still a racist piece of shit, but maybe there is hope for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If it were a parade to honor veterans, I would be happy to go along.  This is a parade to show off military might.   It is styled after the French military parades, rolling huge amounts of military hardware down the streets.
> ...


You never saw Home Alone did you?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> You never saw Home Alone did you?



Why am I not surprised the simple point escapes you ... 

.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I know...I love how he uses the picture of a burglar to represent the way cops used to be.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 9, 2018)

Deno said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Dang.. Another Great Douche Parade, will look like this.
> ...




Over 44 year after she was on the team that ran the Criminal Dicky
Nix out of office. Still, you got no criminal charges on HRC.
Keep trying to get her.

As this REAL Criminal ConMan will go down...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 9, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



Go down for what?


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 9, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




There is no god. We are not blessed by one.
We just kill others, mostly for the legal by
law criminal corporations of America.
They paid for these wars to be started,
So they can profit off American Terrorism
actions..

There's Little different here from what Isis and Taliban do.
Other than, they are not legally incorporated to do so by
laws. Killing people for profits.

These nice folks (Isis and Taliban) bomb civilian targets.

We (USA) have no legally declared wars now.
We, nice folks, bomb civilian targets, too.
We bomb civilians before wars are declared.
How are we better?

WWII soldiers died and were wounded for somethang.
All wars after WWII are for justifying the feeding of
the U.S. Military Industrial Complex. 99% of the U.S. dead and
wounded after WWII were used by the 1%ers, FOR Profits!
They died for nothang, really what war have we won after WWII?
Dead ones are better, that cuts down on the Long-Term Welfare cost.
As most signed up for FREE Gobmint Welfare to start. Oops!?
Some got tagged by war, they have to pay the price for the 1%ers to profit.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 9, 2018)

Why in the world would the angry left equate a parade to honor American Military with the freaking Soviets? Is the crazy left fixated on Russia for some crazy reason?


----------



## Rustic (Feb 9, 2018)

...And still no Russian connection


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 9, 2018)

*NAVY SEAL WHO KILLED BIN LADEN BLASTS TRUMP’S PARADE*

*Robert O’Neill Calls Trump’s Plan For A Military Parade ‘Third World Bullsh*t’*

Amen!


----------



## regent (Feb 9, 2018)

Trump wants to out-parade North Korea. As those parades are to celebrate North Korea's leadership so ours would celebrate Trump's leadership,  our parade must be a parade like no other.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 9, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.


Why didn't Senator Schumer think of that when he said a few years ago that we need to have a military parade?  We have video.

It's so easy to throw shit back on you people.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 9, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Love of country is way too white, heterosexual, Christian, contributory, .........you know-all the bad stuff


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

My OP settled all this yesterday....the left both envies and despises our Armed Forces.  That's why they sequestered funds to weaken us to the point we couldn't leave our shores.  It's why Barry the Fairy wanted a "civilian defense force" with the same capabilities as our Military.  It's why the left has always started wars and then voted against winning them.  Don't listen to the left on this....they are vile cowards and appeasers.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 9, 2018)

Tank said:


> America deserves a parade, no?


Only when they bring all our troops home from the ME


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > call ups and ask them how much to ship an abrams tank to d.c.
> ...


And not a dime more cost to the taxpayers for your pay.


----------



## Intolerant (Feb 9, 2018)

Better spent on illegals.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 9, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And what would anyone want to bet, he will demand a company of soldiers dressed in Gray Confederate uniforms to 'commemorate' the losers of the Civil War. Southern racists are pretty much his base and this orange cow has zero problem mooing to them.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Tank said:


> America deserves a parade, no?


We have them all the time in towns and cities where we can cheer our hometown heroes...nice and personal.   It's so much more meaningful that way....rather than parading hardware.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> I know...I love how he uses the picture of a burglar to represent the way cops used to be.



There was absolutely no doubt in my mind you would miss the point ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> Better spent on illegals.


No....better spent on Vets.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I know...I love how he uses the picture of a burglar to represent the way cops used to be.
> ...


There's absolutely no doubt in my mind that you never got the point of this entire discussion......ever.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2018)

The Rose parade is a waste of time and money.  The gay pride parades celebrate depravity but only Europe can have a military parade.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 9, 2018)

Democrats are looking forward to erasing the 4th of July.   You know a European style military parade won't be popular.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if all those millions was put into veteran programs or a new GI bill.  That would be a better way to honor them.
> ...


I've seen your video....he didn't ask for a military parade...he asked for a NYC ticker tape parade to include military members.......nice try in your lying attempt there, Comrade.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

The creatures on the left are bound and determined to convince you it would look like the old Soviet parades of the past.  Funny, they secretly admired the Ivans standing up to the American military and did their best to appease them instead of defeating them.  So they want you to believe this is what Trump has in mind....complete with tanks, artillery pieces, and of course, nuclear missiles:






Admit it.....wasn't this the first kind of image you thought of when they savaged our President for even suggesting a parade?  Yeah, it is.   And then there is the reality of what he wants:











Don't let the left shit on the reawakening of American patriotism with this President.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats are looking forward to erasing the 4th of July.   You know a European style military parade won't be popular.


Trolling Russian Troll Bot is trolling.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 9, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



*"Whitey, Heterosexual, christians"  OoooKaaaaY, Then! Wheee! Nice to know.. *
Many support the lords' plans for us ALL. All the good stuff! Done in it's own image btw..
Some of this is done by the false lord' appointed priest (the good stuff) that roam our streets, hunting young children virgin asses to rape and abuse. These are the facts if you're okay following the fake lord still here, after it has been fully exposed way over 10,000 times plus here, as the FRAUDS they/this BE!

THIS Means 100% you were always good with these godly done good stuff actions done for the lord' on children. As the lord' has plans for all of us. Many christian folks offer their kids as scarcities to get pre-approved tickets to enter heaven sometime down the road.

btw: Using fake gods to inspire military patriotism seems really cowardly weak and SICK in the head.
They are required to kill sometimes, let's be more appropriate.

Like, say... "I support my paid killers" or " I love ex-Generals who support wife beaters"
Let us all try to keep this in the reality of what it is.
Really, why would any honorable soldiers, protect a known pedophile institution from justice?
Or wife beater?

btw:
Porter's ex-wife: If he hasn't already been abusive with Hope Hicks, he soon will be Porter ex-wife: ‘If he hasn’t already been abusive with Hope, he will’


----------



## Siete (Feb 9, 2018)

exactly like his wall that will never happen


----------



## mountainmike (Feb 9, 2018)

Did anyone else notice the Kim Jung In of North Korea had a parade of military hardware, missiles, tanks, troops, rocket launchers, etc...  And then Trump responds with his own military parade,  wasting lots of taxpayer money.   Is this a tit for tat with Kim?


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


should be free minus fuel cost ---the military does exercises like this all the time




Oshkosh M1070 - Wikipedia


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

What Would a Trump Military Parade Look Like? 

Interesting question.  Obviously they'd all be painted orange, and I think they'd be outfitted with mirrors hung around the neck, like a harmonica holder, so they could continuously wallow in their own self-infatuation.  And they'd all be equipped with military-grade smartphones so they could barrage the enemy with a relentless volley of whiny poot-tweets.  And ever time the enemy pushed back they'd take to their Twit-Pooter account and whine about it some more.

At sunrise they'd take a break to point at the sky and claim credit for the sun.

And of course any of them who got captured would be turned on and buried in still yet more whiny tweets.

Takes ya right back to elementary school donut?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> What Would a Trump Military Parade Look Like?
> 
> Interesting question.  Obviously they'd all be painted orange, and I think they'd be outfitted with mirrors hung around the neck, like a harmonica holder, so they could continuously wallow in their own self-infatuation.  And they'd all be equipped with military-grade smartphones so they could barrage the enemy with a relentless volley of whiny poot-tweets.  And ever time the enemy pushed back they'd take to their Twit-Pooter account and whine about it some more.
> 
> ...



And there you'd be spitting and throwing blood on them,right?


----------



## Siete (Feb 9, 2018)

Trump parade ...

an entourage of makeup artists and hair stylists marching to the " Macho Man" song with Mickey D catering bringing up the tail of the parade


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Feb 9, 2018)

They may be a speed bump to a car, but not to a tank.  Not to mention the clean-up afterwards.  Just ask Rachel Corrie... oh, wait...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The division became stronger when Obama was in office.


----------



## Votto (Feb 9, 2018)

MindWars said:


> No Joke: Liberals to Protest Trump Parade by Laying in Front of Tanks
> Activist Arn Menconi issued a call to action Tuesday asking for volunteers to block tanks, à la Tiananmen Square, in order to challenge Trump’s “Military Authoritarian State.”
> 
> View attachment 175523
> ...



Liberals lying down in front of moving tanks?  Shouldn't conservatives be the one giving tanks?

Tanks Dims.  The more we crush the better.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

Huff Post--of course --hahahah


> For Trump to have a huge parade in Washington, D.C., the military would likely have to shuttle in units from other parts of the country, find places for them to stay, provide them with meals, and secure their weapons.


hard to do ????!!!????
this is what the military DOES!!  this is their JOB!!
how do you think they got a lot of the equipment and men to the Gulf War??
there are many units that are on call for quick deployment

so when they need to transport a tank, you think they say ''hey Goober, --ooo,-- what will we do gawdarnit?''  ??!!






Huff Post!! hahahah...they probably discarded the pros and just printed the fruitcakes that hated the military
...I was in for 8 years..4 on guard duty
...when I got to the fleet, we were away from the base over half the time

in 4 years main base North Carolina:
Med Cruise for 6 months plus 2 week pre-deplyment '''deployment''' training
South America 2 -6 month deployments [ 1 year total ]
traveled to Virginia for a couple of weeks for training
Honduras for a month
off Columbia for a few weeks 1990
went to CA for exercises for a couple of weeks
etc


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

BTW, where did the "$20M" figure come from?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



The division is getting strong with each successive election.   It became stronger under Bush II than under Clinton, then even more so under Obama than Bush II and now it is more so than under Obama. 

And it is not an accident, it is by design.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


The Military Times is owned by the Gannett Company who also owns USA Today, supposedly the News organisation that never endorsed nor opposed a Presidential candidate until Trump, when they posted articles in opposition to his Presidency. I would be very suspicious of any poll from them. The Military Times is not an independent source for Military News

All that being said I doubt the lower ranks give a shit about parades.


----------



## ozro (Feb 9, 2018)

It would be a great parade if we had our Continental Honor Guard in period uniform start the parade, followed by all living vets , followed by an honor guard from all current branches of the military. This parade could raise awareness and money for disabled and disadvantaged vets and thier families.


----------



## Issa (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but one should question why are Americans obsessed with the military ?
> ...


It' unamerica to fly a treasonous flag Mr racist. And if you hate Latinos why send your daughter to study in the capital of Latinos?


----------



## regent (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> My OP settled all this yesterday....the left both envies and despises our Armed Forces.  That's why they sequestered funds to weaken us to the point we couldn't leave our shores.  It's why Barry the Fairy wanted a "civilian defense force" with the same capabilities as our Military.  It's why the left has always started wars and then voted against winning them.  Don't listen to the left on this....they are vile cowards and appeasers.


Have you ever read a US history book?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## DOTR (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade




  Ahhh those polls.



 

     How about something that counts


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

regent said:


> Have you ever read a US history book?



Nothing by the trash you have....ever written an after-action report, wimp?


----------



## DOTR (Feb 9, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Polls seem to be a primary talking point in politics these days...polls also serve as the primary propaganda machine for Democrats...what if polls were proven to be bullshit...what would Democrats have to play on?



  Liberals trust polls way more than elections. I prefer it that way. They can continue to win polls while we win elections.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> The creatures on the left are bound and determined to convince you it would look like the old Soviet parades of the past.  Funny, they secretly admired the Ivans standing up to the American military and did their best to appease them instead of defeating them.  So they want you to believe this is what Trump has in mind....complete with tanks, artillery pieces, and of course, nuclear missiles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting....you know the the last two pictures are the kinds of parades we already have.    When Sir tiny hands said he wanted a parade like they have in FRANCE, is that what they had?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What Would a Trump Military Parade Look Like?
> ...



No, that would be attributed to Megyn Kelly and Mika Brzezinski  Not done by them but attributed to them.

Thanks, I was looking for a way to work the blood thing and fear of women in.  There it is.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

aaronleland said:


>



Is that you?


----------



## regent (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever read a US history book?
> ...


Nope,  but I have read histories. Which is the better? And even more revealing: if one has not written an after-action report one becomes a wimp.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> The creatures on the left are bound and determined to convince you it would look like the old Soviet parades of the past.  Funny, they secretly admired the Ivans standing up to the American military and did their best to appease them instead of defeating them.  So they want you to believe this is what Trump has in mind....complete with tanks, artillery pieces, and of course, nuclear missiles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. He wanted to out do this French Bastille Day parade.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> No, that would be attributed to Megyn Kelly and Mika Brzezinski  Not done by them but attributed to them.
> 
> Thanks, I was looking for a way to work the blood thing and fear of women in.  There it is.



So now Trump is "afraid" of women?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No. I'm driving the Jeep.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Funny how a few represent ALL. It must be a lib thing.


How many military parades, formations, events have you had to stand/march in?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Interesting....you know the the last two pictures are the kinds of parades we already have.    When Sir tiny hands said he wanted a parade like they have in FRANCE, is that what they had?



Really?  You mean back in '92 when the Desert Storm boys (100 hour war) honored us Viet Vets by demanding we be included?  How about honoring the men and women who kicked the shit our of ISIS?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Whatever kind of parade the Orange Crush wants, here's the kind his father was drawn to....


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> No. I'm driving the Jeep.



You have marvelous taste in balloons.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Whatever kind of parade the Orange Crush wants, here's the kind his father was drawn to....



Those are democrats.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > No, that would be attributed to Megyn Kelly and Mika Brzezinski  Not done by them but attributed to them.
> ...



No, not "now" ---- always.  Can't handle them.  Melts down at the slightest provocation, inevitably reerting to the "blood" fetish.

I mean at least TRY to keep up.  Is this guy new to you?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Whatever kind of parade the Orange Crush wants, here's the kind his father was drawn to....



I think I know that guy in the third row. Is that Larry?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> There's absolutely no doubt in my mind that you never got the point of this entire discussion......ever.



Still don't get it do ya ... 
The parade is so much more important.

.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever kind of parade the Orange Crush wants, here's the kind his father was drawn to....
> ...



Highly doubtful.  But by all means show us your evidence.  This oughta be a hoot.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever kind of parade the Orange Crush wants, here's the kind his father was drawn to....
> ...



Yep, with Curly and Moe on either side.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Actually, the lower ranks are the ones most against a parade because they'd be the ones doing all the drilling, standing around, and marching.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> ...


Isn't it cute how you think it's counties, not people, that do the voting.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Why do Communists/Democrats hate our military so much? Seems so irrational. And overwhelmingly, most Vets supported Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in this last Election. Also, I've always said Obama's biggest shame by far, was his horrifying mishandling of our VA. Many good honorable American Vets died waiting for treatment on his watch. Meanwhile, they and their families had to watch Obama pour $Billions into placating Non-Citizens. It was such a sad disgrace.

That being said, i like Rand Paul's idea. End all the wars and meddling. Bring our troops home. After that's accomplished, by all means throw a parade. Our soldiers deserve it. Our Government spends a ton of Taxpayer cash on much less-worthy endeavors.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 9, 2018)

A Trump aggrandizing military parade would look like one more good argument for getting rid of the Electoral College.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, back in the day when I was active duty, I HATED dog and pony shows like this.  Why?  It would cost me a whole bunch of money just to get ready.
> 
> Haircut was around 10 bucks, dry cleaning for my uniform was about 15, mounting my ribbons and medals was around 35 (I only updated my medals for stuff like this, because it was so damn expensive, but kept my ribbon bar up to date), and, if I had scratched my corafams, it would cost me about 45 bucks for a new pair.
> 
> I know you civilians don't think about stuff like this, but dog and pony shows are generally looked at as a pain in the ass by most military people.


I marched in 8 parades while in the Army, for 6 years. Not one of them ever cost me a dime.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Why do Communists/Democrats hate our military so much? Seems so irrational. And overwhelmingly, most Vets supported Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in this last Election. Also, I've always said Obama's biggest shame by far, was his horrifying mishandling of our VA. Many good honorable American Vets died waiting for treatment on his watch. Meanwhile, they and their families had to watch Obama pour $Billions into placating Non-Citizens. It was such a sad disgrace.
> 
> That being said, i like Rand Paul's idea. End all the wars and meddling. Bring our troops home. After that's accomplished, by all means throw a parade. Our soldiers deserve it. Our Government spends a ton of Taxpayer cash on much less-worthy endeavors.


WE don't hate the military....that's why we don't advocate USING them for self-gratification.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

harmonica said:


> should be free minus fuel cost ---the military does exercises like this all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be there isn't even any actual fuel cost factor either, since the vehicles might be moving anyway, in other endevours.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

mountainmike said:


> Did anyone else notice the Kim Jung In of North Korea had a parade of military hardware, missiles, tanks, troops, rocket launchers, etc...  And then Trump responds with his own military parade,  wasting lots of taxpayer money.   Is this a tit for tat with Kim?


You're thinking too much.  It's called subjectivity.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


>


Obama KILLED the troops. He's a jihadist. (Fort Hood, troop removals, Al Baghdadi collusion, etc)


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> And not a dime more cost to the taxpayers for your pay.


That is correct.  Nor would there be a dime more pay to the military members who parade. They're ALREADY being paid, as are the MPs who could provide the security (local police not needed)


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

I was just saying in the ''other'' parade thread:
the military moves equipment and men around all the time
that's their JOB
out of 4 years based in North Carolina, I did:
Mediterranean Cruise 6 months--plus 2 weeks pre-deployment cruise
2- 6 months South America--1 year total
1 month Honduras
a few weeks to Virginia
a few weeks floating off Columbia
a few weeks exercises in CA
etc


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> A Trump aggrandizing military parade would look like one more good argument for getting rid of the Electoral College.



Wetbacks, dead folks, and cartoon characters can't cast Electoral votes....what a shame, eh?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Trump is allegedly a billionaire, he can foot the bill and his Kool-aid drinkers can also pitch in.
> 
> I don't want any tax dollars going to this 3rd world nonsense.


You call HONORING our troops "3rd world nonsense" ?  Is this yet another example of liberal lunacy ?  Looks like it.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


The Privates will probably get a kick out of the shit the E4 mafia will try to sham out, E5's to E7's will have nervous breakdowns  E8's and above will make everyone below miserable as fuck. Not one Warrant Officer will be seen. O1's and 2's will probably get a kick out of the shit O3's will have nervous breakdowns. What the fuck does an O4 do ? O5 and O6's will make there E9's lives miserable who will in turn make everyone elses lives miserable as fuck . 07's and above will sit in nice covered stands as it rans and or snows


----------



## Dschrute3 (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Communists/Democrats hate our military so much? Seems so irrational. And overwhelmingly, most Vets supported Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in this last Election. Also, I've always said Obama's biggest shame by far, was his horrifying mishandling of our VA. Many good honorable American Vets died waiting for treatment on his watch. Meanwhile, they and their families had to watch Obama pour $Billions into placating Non-Citizens. It was such a sad disgrace.
> ...



Well, most Communists/Democrats do seem to express hostility towards our military. That's been my experience with them. They didn't express any concern for our Vets during Obama's VA nightmare. Many good Vets died waiting for treatment on his watch. 

Obama was a damn bloody disaster for our Vets. He chose Non-Citizens over his own People. He poured $Billions into placating them. I think Trump's making a genuine effort to fix Obama's VA mess. So, y'all can spare me your faux outrage and concern over a parade. I'm not buying it.


----------



## regent (Feb 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Why do Communists/Democrats hate our military so much? Seems so irrational. And overwhelmingly, most Vets supported Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in this last Election. Also, I've always said Obama's biggest shame by far, was his horrifying mishandling of our VA. Many good honorable American Vets died waiting for treatment on his watch. Meanwhile, they and their families had to watch Obama pour $Billions into placating Non-Citizens. It was such a sad disgrace.
> 
> That being said, i like Rand Paul's idea. End all the wars and meddling. Bring our troops home. After that's accomplished, by all means throw a parade. Our soldiers deserve it. Our Government spends a ton of Taxpayer cash on much less-worthy endeavors.


I remember well the problem FDR had getting the Republicans to extend the first peace-time draft. It was just more of politics first, then our defense. Finally the Republicans voted for the draft extension a few months before Pearl Harbor.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


> Cost of Trump's military parade could run into millions
> 
> 
> "A parade as discussed would probably cost millions to arrange, destroy DC's streets that aren’t prepared for such hardware, and take away actual training time," Defense News Senior Pentagon Correspondent Aaron Mehta tweeted. "Today SecDef Mattis went to Congress and begged for a budget because he doesn’t have money for vital training."
> ...


Your illustrious link says  >>  "The Washington Post reported the cost of shipping tanks and other military hardware to the nation’s capital would likely run “in the millions"  Yeah ?  And if I head a dollar for every line of unsubstantiated BS that the Washington Post has "reported", I'd be rich.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Funny how a few represent ALL. It must be a lib thing.



I thought the lefties LOVED Parades...great opportunity to spit on the troops, throw pigs' blood and urine, red paint.........they LOVE 'EM!!

Greg


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

Care4all said:


> most cities have parades already on Veterans day...
> this is a waste of money having a show off your military equipment day, on veterans day as the pres wants


I'd rather see this than all the awards shows worthless Hollywood make-believers bestow on each other constantly.  At least the military people being honored with Trump's parade, have really contributed something of value to us (our lives)


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Many Democrats ARE vets.   And Obama wasn't any more of a "damn bloody disaster for our vets" than Bush or Sir tiny hands.   At least he went out and visited them out on deployment.   When has General Bone Spurs done that?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WE don't hate the military....that's why we don't advocate USING them for self-gratification.



Right...being CHEERED, celebrated, hugged during a parade...it's horrible...what's the matter with Trump???


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

Care4all said:


> he doesn't want a parade for the military, he wants a north korean/France Bastille Day, SHOW OFF your Military Might day, with tanks and missile and everything we've got, on show, in the parade....
> 
> nothing wrong with a parade us civilians put on to honor Vets and military on Veterans day....but that is not what he's calling for....


Since when have you become such an expert ?


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

strollingbones said:


>


he just wanted votes--he hates America/police/whites
Obama's Pastor: God Damn America
sent his AG to comfort the family of a black CRIMINAL that attacked a white cop
the AG is supposed to be ANTI-criminal..not pro-criminal
MObama never proud of America--like a lot of blacks who hate it
Michelle Obama's 'Proud' Remarks
etc etc


----------



## theHawk (Feb 9, 2018)

We all know if the military have a big parade, the leftwing nutters will be out in force to protest and disrespect our military.  That’s probably one reason President Trump wants to do it, to demonstrate to America those who support our military, and those un-Americans that hate the military.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 9, 2018)

Well, a parade is not a good idea.  The reasons the progressives give for why he wants a parade is just so much partisan bullshit.

However, Trump would do better to just encourage the citizenry to go to their nearest military base during an open house.  Our armed forces are not above displaying our military hardware and world-class training.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how a few represent ALL. It must be a lib thing.
> ...


I must say.  You have an interesting fantasy life.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Isn't it cute how you think it's counties, not people, that do the voting.



  Actually electors, do the voting. They are chosen like this. 



 

  The county map just illustrates the depth of his support.



 

  Yes Virginia...the Russians did that  LOL.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 9, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.


Show’s how many Republicans have been in the military.
Republicans think treating soldiers like dogs and making them do tricks is honoring them.

How about job training for veterans and healthcare for their families?

Too novel?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



That is because you never spent weeks preparing for one  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Spoken like someone who never served a day 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## regent (Feb 9, 2018)

It seems as if Trump would like to use the military to enhance Trump. It would be Trump's parade and those that came to salute the troops would be saluting Trump.
I'll pass on the chance to salute Trump.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

Can't wait to see the pizzas.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


US Army 1996-2003  5 years CSSAMO 10th Mountain Division Ft Drum NY. 1 year 7 months 501st Military Intelligence Brigade South Korea.

Whats your service.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 9, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.


of course they do cause you said so.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.



Most parades are held at about 2:00 in the afternoon . This is about the warmest hour of the day.  In Washington DC in November (Veterans Day), the average high is 58 degrees. That's not really cold, and certainly not hot. And nobody stands around for "weeks" practicing for parades.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

regent said:


> It seems as if Trump would like to use the military to enhance Trump. It would be Trump's parade and those that came to salute the troops would be saluting Trump.
> I'll pass on the chance to salute Trump.


Liberals love to create things. Got to admit, they do have creativity.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> I have to say, I am disappointed.  But it isn't the end of the world.  I can handle disappointment.
> 
> Eighty nine % of people polled said no to a military parade citing costs.
> 
> Military Times poll: Majority oppose Trump's military parade



The People have spoken and, more importantly, so has The Military. Remember back during the Obama reign and a topic or issue came up where The People ( majority) spoke out against a policy, the Liberals would say that the People did speak when they voted for him therefore, what he says goes. What if Trump took a page from Obama?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



Probably a cook in a mess hall.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Feb 9, 2018)

'The People' say a lotta stupid things. Trump only mentioned it in passing. He had good intentions. But of course the loony Democrat Hater-Bots freaked out. Now they're suddenly so concerned with spending. Where were they the previous 8ys? What a buncha disingenuous hypocrites.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 9, 2018)

*Yes the people have spoken *


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> US Army 1996-2003  5 years CSSAMO 10th Mountain Division Ft Drum NY. 1 year 7 months 501st Military Intelligence Brigade South Korea.
> 
> Whats your service.



USMC 1988-2009. MOS 7041  GySgt (E7) Retired.

Units attached to:

1st LAAM Bn
MACG-18
MCAS Beaufort
VMFA-451
1st MAW G3
MCAS Yuma
Recruiting Station St Louis
MCAS New River.

Shocking that you were in that long and never figured out how much the lower ranks hate parades.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


Again, I believe he wanted to show the country our military.  He believes they were abused under obummer.  it was a way to create good will.  It's obvious this country is beyond that ability.  fk everyone is the state of the union.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Funny how a few represent ALL. It must be a lib thing.


Funny how nobody said ‘all’ – lying is obviously a con thing.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > US Army 1996-2003  5 years CSSAMO 10th Mountain Division Ft Drum NY. 1 year 7 months 501st Military Intelligence Brigade South Korea.
> ...


Thank you for your service next time don't question others.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 9, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...



I apologize, and thank you for your service as well.

I had just never met anyone that was in who didn't hate parades and other dog and pony shows.  Perhaps it was different in the Army.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 9, 2018)

The only thing more idiotic than Trump’s ‘military’ parade are Trump sycophants defending Trump’s idiocy.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 9, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Its the Military everyone hates them except new recruits but you do as your told and keep the obvious bitching to a minimum.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 9, 2018)

The parade was a stupid idea. I can't even shit on Trump for it. If I was a world leader I'd probably think a military parade would kick ass for about 5 minutes as well. We probably won't hear about it again.


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > ^ This.  Ya'll on the left throw tantrums to allow illegals who suck /billions/ out of our government every single year, then you tantrum that Trump wants to celebrate our troops with a $23M bill, while calling him a dictator just for bringing it up.
> ...



I didn't quote /you/ son... in fact the ^This wasn't even pointing at one of your posts, it was agreeing with MW's, so you're flat out making shit up like every other lying partisan hack "representing" the left on this board.

Anyway, it's all over the floor of the House, crying over wanting to keep illegals, can't even watch the news without hearing how "everyone in the country" wants to keep the illegals and shit and you're really going to sit there and pretend that because /you/, a single random anonymous person on a message board, don't support illegals using our social services that magically all these other lefties aren't supporting it?  Get real.

My advice to you son: quit thinking you're so damned important.


As for your "idea" - $23 million in the hands of the government isn't going to do jack shit for anyone, they'll buy two fucking toilet seats for the transgender bathrooms and poof it's gone.  You're apparently either too idealistic or too stupid to understand that our government is a bloated piece of shit system that can't even handle putting envelopes in a damned mailbox without fucking it up, repeatedly.  Throwing a military parade /might/ be the one thing that our government /could/ do right, and that's only because the military would handle it lol


----------



## Nia88 (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is allegedly a billionaire, he can foot the bill and his Kool-aid drinkers can also pitch in.
> ...



Holding military parades is something usually done in 3rd world nations. The likes of Kim Jung Un and Putin do it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



And this partisan bullshit is going to help trim our bloated bureacracy?    Is your idea that, since we blow thru money already, why not blow some more?

Jeez.

Oh, and I am damned important to me.  The rest of the world?  Who gives a shit.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

jc456 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.
> ...


We did hate it.   But where and when did you serve where you experienced having to get ready for parades, etc.....stood for changes of command, etc.?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

regent said:


> It seems as if Trump would like to use the military to enhance Trump. It would be Trump's parade and those that came to salute the troops would be saluting Trump.
> I'll pass on the chance to salute Trump.


Local/hometown parades are so much better.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > he doesn't want a parade for the military, he wants a north korean/France Bastille Day, SHOW OFF your Military Might day, with tanks and missile and everything we've got, on show, in the parade....
> ...


I guess I shouldn't have believed Trump himself, who was floored by the Military parade on Bastille Day while visiting the Leader in France, and him longing for one ever since?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only thing more idiotic than Trump’s ‘military’ parade are Trump sycophants defending Trump’s idiocy.


But...totally expected.


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Partisan shit?

Since when did celebrating our military become "partisan"?  The asshats on the left hate the military, hate Christians, hate white people, and every day they hammer it home - while crying out the other side of their face about microagressions and "verbal violence" offending people.

The right meanwhile is sick and tired of biting their tongues and just taking the abuse that the left has been dishing out.

I'm in the middle, so I'm actually for /all/ American's, not just the right, not just the left.  This parade is about the only attempt Trump can make to help unite American's.  Damn straight I'm okay with blowing a few million to give it a shot, because if we /don't/ work to reunite then America will fail.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Show’s how many Republicans have been in the military.
> Republicans think treating soldiers like dogs and making them do tricks is honoring them.
> 
> How about job training for veterans and healthcare for their families?
> ...



Ten times as many of us have served as your weakling bookworms.....and yeah, Barry did a bang-up job with the VA....so well that Trump is trying to privatize it to stop the suicides.....fuck you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Show’s how many Republicans have been in the military.
> ...


Privitize it?   Oh yeah...that'll work....there just needs to be more doctors and nurses per hospital.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Celebrating the military?  By filling the street with hardware?  This was not planned as a celebration of the military.  This was planned as bragging and showing off.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 9, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> Holding military parades is something usually done in 3rd world nations. The likes of Kim Jung Un and Putin do it.


Trump got the idea from French president Emmanuel macron, while visiting France, and witnessing the military French parade.  I don't think France exactly falls into the classification of _"3rd world"_ 






Trump wants a big military parade in Washington like the one he saw in France


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Privitize it?   Oh yeah...that'll work....there just needs to be more doctors and nurses per hospital.



That takes years....we don't even have weeks to start reversing your Dear Leader's neglect....fuck off.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




When you got it, flaunt it



.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you gay or a simple snowflake? Serious question.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

Meathead said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Watch out, Winterborn!   He's cruising.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


Actually Trump wants an American style parade.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 9, 2018)

Nia88 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


if you hate America so much why don't you go to one those 3rd world countries
not that you mention it--you--by calling them 3rd world--- are a racist/bigot/hater/etc just like they called Trump one for supposedly saying ''shithole countries''
..they are not as good as you--are they?? you think you are superior--supremacist


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


That's why he said he wanted one like the French......right?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

Meathead said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



I am a fiscal conservative who knows spending $23 million on a parade, when we are trillions of dollars in debt, is insanity.

How about you?  Gay or a simple snowflake?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Not my type.  But I am still flattered.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 9, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Sorry. I still think you're a gay or  at least a snowflake, and while your disingenuousness in these matters is understandable. Since you are a person who would probably proudly march in a gay-pride parade but yet whine about the cost or humiliation of soldiers marching and honoring the services, I would still respect those who are honest more.

My call, and there's fuck-all you can do about it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 9, 2018)

jc456 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.
> ...


Yep...I was a troop myself so i know.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 9, 2018)

Have it on 4th of July. Since that deserves a parade. 1776!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 9, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Have it on 4th of July. Since that deserves a parade. 1776!



Yeah,  July in DC!  

Nice and hot and humid for the guys in their best dress uniforms.  

Make them earn their keep.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Feb 9, 2018)

I took part in two parades when I was in the Army. They were not a big deal. We held two practices and then did the real thing.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing more idiotic than Trump’s ‘military’ parade are Trump sycophants defending Trump’s idiocy.
> ...


Just like those two posts


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Have it on 4th of July. Since that deserves a parade. 1776!
> ...


In that case. Veterans day! Thanks for the other idea! Since that's what the white house said.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> I took part in two parades when I was in the Army. They were not a big deal. We held two practices and then did the real thing.



This parade would be bigger than just the Army in it that's for sure.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 9, 2018)

protectionist said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.
> ...


Veteran's day parades are not the same as having an entire battalion or division marching. in step complete with armaments, standards and regalia. If Trump wants a show of force he is just foolhardy enough to want every branch of service represented. Can you imagine the size of such a project? And yes...there may be weeks of preparation, not only to get the troops in lockstep but  also planning and coordination between different elements, federal and local, would be a nightmare.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 9, 2018)

Seems like a big waste of time and money .


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 9, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > It sucks to be in a parade.  Long sleeves, polyester or wool uniforms, hauling a rifle around, marching in shoes not meant for walking in.
> ...


not really, since the level of security will still be as high as for a normal parade.

Plus people would really want every terrorist dead if they even tried.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Feb 9, 2018)

HuffPost? REALLY?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 9, 2018)

Imissbush said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...


So when is the mass suicide parade going to happen once you inbred yokels figure out that Mueller has absolutely nothing on Trump?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Well, a parade is not a good idea.  The reasons the progressives give for why he wants a parade is just so much partisan bullshit.
> 
> However, Trump would do better to just encourage the citizenry to go to their nearest military base during an open house.  Our armed forces are not above displaying our military hardware and world-class training.



You're right.  The military DOES like to show off their stuff when they can.  I know that every time I pulled into a port and met people out in town, if they asked me for a tour of the ship, I was only more than happy to oblige.  On occasion, it got me invited to dinners and barbecues after we finished the tour, so yeah, there was a bit of self interest in it as well. 

I remember one time we pulled into Ft. Lauderdale on the shakedown cruise of the USS GEORGE WASHINGTON (CVN-73), and there were people lining up for tours.  Well, as we were walking down the pier, there was a group of civilians standing in line who were a bit sad they were going to miss a tour because they had a barbecue to get to.  My friends and I told them that we'd be happy to give them a quick tour, so they jumped out of line and were signed on as our guests.  Afterwards, they said thanks, and then asked us if we'd like to join them.  A whole afternoon of brisket, steak and free beer.  That was followed by a woman that I'd met there taking me out to a movie afterwards. 

Yes, if anyone wanted a tour of the ship I was stationed on, all they had to do was ask.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> I took part in two parades when I was in the Army. They were not a big deal. We held two practices and then did the real thing.



But, you Army guys are used to marching.  You guys do it your whole time while you're in. 

In the Navy?  Marching is pretty much a thing of the past when you leave A school.   Not much of a requirement for it on ships.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 9, 2018)

Most enlisted personnel would think this is a waste of time and money.  I know I do.  And I'm retired military.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


How do you protect throngs of bystanders?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 9, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> No, not lurp - but I served during Vietnam.  I had a top secret security clearance and received an honorable discharge.  I did my time and served my country.  Did you?



Yeah, I guess serving (waiting tables) in the Pentagon Cafeteria might require a top security clearance.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 9, 2018)

Imissbush said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "Confidence is silent and insecurity is loud."
> ...



Yes, it will.  Mueller has no authority when it comes to a sitting President. No one could touch Andrew Johnson or Clinton because neither was removed from office after impeachment.  Only after removal from office can anyone do anything regarding the President.

Maybe if you stayed awake in high school civics you would know that. .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 9, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it isn't showing it off to the other countries but a chance for our own citizens to admire our people in the uniform.
> ...



More staff?  We have a veteran's hospital funded by the state that opened here about a year ago.  They have never been fully staffed.  Want to hazard a guess why?  They don't pay for shit!


----------



## Deno (Feb 9, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...






If nothing else you Nazis are inventive..

Now back to Reality…

Trump is your President and your side

will pay for your treacherous deeds…


----------



## regent (Feb 9, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Have it on 4th of July. Since that deserves a parade. 1776!


Or we might even celebrate our independence on the day we declared independence, July 2nd not July Fourth.


----------



## Taz (Feb 9, 2018)

Draft dodgers shouldn’t get to throw a military parade.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




What branch of service was ISIS Barry in again, you fucking hypocrite?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 9, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Same branch Trump was in - but "ISIS Barry" didn't whine about a ficticious bone spur or get 5 deferments.  In other words, "ISIS Barry" wasn't a draft dodger.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Zatrite Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> A five time draft dodging president wanting a huge military parade is the most Republican thing ever.




DERP

Which branch of the Military did ISIS Barry serve in again?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 9, 2018)

del said:


> some people do more than type and link to batshit crazy newsfeeds.
> 
> what's it to you?


It would be much more considerate of them to just blow their brains out with a 44

I find libtards funny as s hell when they get all suicidal


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


have you ever been to a parade in a city?

cops are everywhere


----------



## Tilly (Feb 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The same way you usually do?


----------



## Imissbush (Feb 10, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The President can be indicted. If the crime is serious enough, hurts national security and he is a risk to the nation he will be indicted


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 10, 2018)

Imissbush said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Imissbush said:
> ...



Read the Constitution you twit!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Rose parade is a waste of time and money.  The gay pride parades celebrate depravity but only Europe can have a military parade.


Both parades are paid for by private entities.   But if you want to donate to generalissimo tiny hands' parade and it is paid for privately, that's a good idea.   Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 10, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anonymous sources - fake news.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 10, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


A division is about 10,000 men.  To see that marching down the street would be totally awesome.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 10, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



lolol, the above from the guy who doesn't believe the federal government should have any right to tax.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2018)

Imissbush said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Imissbush said:
> ...




Probably not. For one thing, the president can simply pardon himself from all past crimes.

Further, the Constitution provides impeachment as the means to deal with high crimes and misdemeanors by a president. I get that the Bolsheviks are desperate to subvert the Constitution in their quest to stage a coup, but any attempt to "indict" a sitting president would be unconstitutional on it's face.

This idiocy of indicting Trump is just another absurd fantasy that leftists jerk off to. A little less plausible than faithless electors throwing the election to Hillary. But the Communist democrats are certainly not rational, now are they?


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 10, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Bill Clinton was.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 10, 2018)

-Military Parade' = another attempted diversion by snowflakes / Dems...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




The Communist claim that Trump dodged the draft is yet another lie by these gutter scum.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > The troops HATE parades. All the practicing, standing in the cold or hot sun every day for weeks carrying their unloaded rifles ...it isn't fun.
> ...



We veterans know who really supports us and America.....and we know it’s not you and your ilk.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 10, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Oh, a Clinton deflection.  Maybe you should start a thread about it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Left deflections are perfectly fine for you but a right deflection seems to get you irritated. Funny how you nut jobs think.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Yep and if some terrorist decides to detonate the bomb in his/her backpack any cops nearby will die with the people around them.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 10, 2018)

theHawk said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Not all vets look like you.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



At least illegals and Muslims are not advocating killing or eliminating people.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 10, 2018)

Tank said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > These people are just exposing their sexuality. They are not hurting anyone.
> ...



And you should join the KKK and the bro NAZIs. In reality your group KKK and NAZIs are better than MS13.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 10, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't need a parade, but tell me Joto, did you ever serve? I don't mean serve like in a back alley for money but in the Military?


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 10, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Meh, the boys like parades, they like showing off their toys and getting some well deserved respect/attention for what they do.  I'm cool with it.



Really? Who told you that? Not a single one that I know both veterans and active military personnel support to Trump fantasy military parade. 

Here’s a good example from an ex-seal Oneil who shot Bin Laden calling the parade BULLSHIT. He even dined with Trump at WH last year. 

Ex-SEAL who fired bin Laden shot criticizes Trump's military parade


What veterans in San Diego and elsewhere think of a Trump military parade

Trump wants a grand military parade. Some veterans say that won't fix their problems.



A military parade is third world b-------. We prepare. We deter. We fight. Stop this conversation," Robert O'Neill tweeted Thursday.

O'Neill was part of the military operation ordered by President Barack Obama that killed the al Qaeda leader in 2011. He also has been a guest host on a favorite morning show of Trump's, "Fox & Friends," and dined with the President at the White House last year.
O'Neill's is just one voice in a chorus of concerns and criticism from veterans, former military leaders and lawmakers about the proposed parade. Some are uneasy over potentially high costs, while others question Trump's motives and argue that such a parade calls to mind displays of military power by authoritarian regimes such as North Korea or Russia.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 10, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> How does the Military leadership feel about it? I could see it as being a good moral builder for the military, much needed after the 8 year beat down under Obama. We would also get to see all the cool hardware we taxpayers have paid for.



Please do tell me how does military feel about it?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 10, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The Hell they are not.


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 10, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No reason to.

Obama never served.  Clinton was a draft dodger.  Carter disgraced
the Naval Academy.  LBJ was in something. (Not sure what)
JFK...had his ship blown out from under him.  He did swim back and
forth to some island to get help for his wounded men though.

I would say the Book..."Democratic War Heroes who Became Presiedent"
is as thin as the Book..."Great Jewish Sports Stars."


----------



## DJT for Life (Feb 10, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > DJT for Life said:
> ...



Nut Jobs?  Are you serious?

We didn't vote for no Jaboni.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 10, 2018)

2




Brutalist


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Really? please tell me more.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 10, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Islam advocates violence and terror. MS13 the same thing. And they are killing people, what else do you need to know, besides that.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Number of Islam advocating terrorism is minor numbers if you take the whole population of Islam’s. 
MS 13 are gangs advocating drugs against gangs.

But KKK and Neo NAZIs wants to eliminate ALL I mean ALL minorities & only wants white people. Just like what they did to Jews in WW2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regent (Feb 10, 2018)

Maybe the vets and others don't want a parade celebrating Trump's presidency, his military school experience and his bone spurs?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 10, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Minor numbers my ass, the support network is firmly established, and grows daily.
Who is acting on what you say? Where was the last slaughter on non whites by the KKK or Neo Nazis anywhere?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 10, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> These Veterans Say Trump's Military Parade Would Be A Big Waste Of Time | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?




Senator Charles Schumer...democrat New York...wanted a military parade in 2014....were you this upset then?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Wait a second.  Bastille?

Wasn't that when they used to cut off the heads of rich people?

The last thing they heard after "let them eat cake" was "off with their heads"?


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 10, 2018)

Deno said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Dang.. Another Great Douche Parade, will look like this.
> ...


Not many were.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



1. Please provide numbers. 
2. Don’t tell me you don’t know the main goal of KKK and NeoNazis that are parading inside US and Europe.


----------



## charwin95 (Feb 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?
> ...



This was already answered way at the middle or the first 5 pages of this thread. Go back.


----------



## August West (Feb 11, 2018)

Will the parade feature a huge statue of a topless Putin riding a horse, with Trump kissing his feet?


----------



## Deno (Feb 11, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




The parade that counts is called the Trump Train…

Many more are getting onboard every day……

2018 as 2016 will buck the norm…

It’s got to suck to be a liberal….


----------



## August West (Feb 11, 2018)

Deno said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


With guilty pleas and people under house arrest you`re still spiking the ball and creating your own reality? Your train is heading off a cliff.


----------



## Deno (Feb 11, 2018)

August West said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




Guilty pleas that have nothing to do with collusion….

The Trump Train is picking up speed every day…. 

You couldn’t stop it before it left the station….

And you won’t be able to keep it from its destination.

The Trump Train is running over the left…

Nothing but dead meat left on the tracks.

Trump is one Kick Ass Engineer that has Spanked the left silly….

Choo Choo baby………………


----------



## deannalw (Feb 11, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





charwin95 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




It really doesn't matter what their "goals" are. They will never achieve them to begin with. The kkks peak in membership came in the second phase of their existence with 2 or 3 million members. Then their numbers began to decline until there were less than 10,000 members countrywide and that's where it stands today. They are a pathetic, powerless shadow of what they once were.


----------



## Baz Ares (Feb 11, 2018)

August West said:


> Will the parade feature a huge statue of a topless Putin riding a horse, with Trump kissing his feet?


More like......


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bush92, the reason we had those parades was because we actually had something to celebrate.  What is the occasion?  Why should the military have a parade?  Just because the Cheeto in Chief wants one?
> ...



Schumer wanted to have a military parade in 2014, because that is when we THOUGHT that the troops were coming home from Afghanistan.  Sadly, it didn't work out.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Not this shit again, there have been at least half dozen threads on this shit


----------



## Godboy (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?


Is it really so terrible to throw a parade for our military? If so, why?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 11, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Not this shit again, there have been at least half dozen threads on this shit


Ya agree
Another gay parade by the left


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?


trump supporters or republicans?.....make up your mind billy.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?
> ...



Prolly because of the dick-waggling message it sends?  Just a wild guess.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



That's more the gay pride thingy ....jus sayin


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?
> ...


Republicans defend Trump regardless. Obviously polls show most are Trump supporters


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Godboy said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?
> ...


Yes, because it’s childish, posturing crap that makes us look weak. You do know itll cost tax payer money right? You’re probably okay with that because Trump thinks it’s okay.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?


Yes, this is indeed the level of stupidity we are dealing with here.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


At least those aren’t funded by tax payers.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Who pays for police, sanitation etc? I know in our city the city provides it. Lots of complaints about it


----------



## Godboy (Feb 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


If you were against dick waggling, you'd be protesting gay parades. Dont be a hypocrite.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?


------------------------------------------------------  i'm all for it , so  sure .    Its not a big deal  one way or the other but i have no problem with a military parade Billy .


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Do you have this complaint about any parade? No of course not. You are a bigot who wants to whine about gay parades specifically.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?



Trump said it was good, what else do the Trump zealots need to know?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



I pointed out that once again you'e clueless. Suck on it


----------



## pismoe (Feb 11, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   thats a good comment .   Showing and intimidating the world with Americas hardware is a good thing  Pogo .


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?



Could I just sit and stare at you? Your level of intelligence is astonishing, it would be a great honor to just soak up the aura of your greatness.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Will they goose step for Dear Leader?


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh, you’re always so Christian, Sassy. It warms my soul.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?
> ...


I’d let you if I thought you were worthy.


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



That warms my soul oh great one.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



You're floundering again. Being Christian and pointing out you're  an idiot is in no way connected.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Being a complete bigot such as yourself is very un-Christian. In fact, being republican at all is very un Christian.


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


It should.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 11, 2018)

The Trumpettes will do anything their St Trumpy tells them to do.

Yes, they are that stupid.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 11, 2018)

The democrats hate Trump more than they love America....this hissy fit over a parade to honor the troops is just another example of that....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> View attachment 176083
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You're going off on tangents on your own thread, good grief


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Really? Like how McCain, Romney, Graham and the Bushes support him regardless? What planet do you currently occupy?


----------



## Billy000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> The democrats hate Trump more than they love America....this hissy fit over a parade to honor the troops is just another example of that....


It blows my mind how you people just mindlessly support anything this childish moron comes up with. You’re sheep.


----------



## Votto (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?



Yes, I'm in favor of it.

To be honest, I was not for it originally until I heard that Dims were going to thrown themselves under the moving tanks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Votto said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?
> ...



But did you notice it was dem asking for volunteers? Of course a dozen dutifully raised their hands


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 11, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


sometimes billy seems like he is from Ork....


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 11, 2018)

charwin95 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


And you can't tell me there is anywhere near the number of active KKK or Neo-Nazis than there are ihadists
You are listening to another apology for Islam, saying white supremacy is just as deadly is plain stupid.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 11, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats hate Trump more than they love America....this hissy fit over a parade to honor the troops is just another example of that....
> ...


So in other words this was just a bait thread


----------



## Doc1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Votto said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they just knee jerk love any retarded idea Trump comes up with? Is this the level of stupidity among Trump supporters that we are dealing with?
> ...



I was thinking the same thing, they are acting unbelievably childish.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 11, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> The democrats hate Trump more than they love America....this hissy fit over a parade to honor the troops is just another example of that....



They don't love America at all.  They want to "fundamentally change" it, remember?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 11, 2018)

deanrd said:


> You think military parades with tanks and missiles is better than a gay parade with people celebrating equality?



  A parade celebrating the might and power of this country, compared to a parade that celebrates sexual perversion, degeneration, and immorality?  No contest.  I know that you're on the side of perversion, degeneracy, and immorality, and you hate this country, and its might and power, but you do not speak for the majority of decent, patriotic Americans.


----------



## bgrouse (Feb 11, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Is this what our country has become?
> 
> What Republicans have turned it into?
> 
> ...


We've had military parades for decades, you fucking idiot!
Veterans Day Parade (New York City) - Wikipedia

_*The Veterans Day Parade in New York has been in existence since 1919.*_

Were you whining about it when the half-shitskin-in-chief was in charge?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey, if they want to have the parade on 4th of July, Veteran's Day or Memorial Day, I'm all for it.

I'm also okay with a military style parade being done for victory celebrations after we win a war or conflict, or even if an incoming president wants one for their inauguration.

But just to pump up Trump's ego?  No.  Not cool with that.  Besides, parades are a pain in the ass for those who have to participate in them.  Over the 20 years I was in, there were very few gung ho individuals who would volunteer for things like this.  Usually the participants were selected after they drew the short straw. 

And, if you get Navy personnel, you're gonna have to get them to practice marching because marching is pretty much a thing of the past after you graduate A school in the Navy.  Not much room for marching on ships.


----------



## bgrouse (Feb 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey, if they want to have the parade on 4th of July, Veteran's Day or Memorial Day, I'm all for it.
> 
> I'm also okay with a military style parade being done for victory celebrations after we win a war or conflict, or even if an incoming president wants one for their inauguration.
> 
> But just to pump up Trump's ego?  No.  Not cool with that.


Yes, we know idiots are against things just because Trump is President.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


A parade to welcome the troops home from conflicts is often done. Trump wants missiles, tanks and all kinds of weapons and it's for his benefit. He wants thousands to salute him as they pass.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey, if they want to have the parade on 4th of July, Veteran's Day or Memorial Day, I'm all for it.
> 
> I'm also okay with a military style parade being done for victory celebrations after we win a war or conflict, or even if an incoming president wants one for their inauguration.
> 
> ...



We don’t need to waste money on a parade, inauguration, winning a war, it’s a waste with no real upside. Huge downside.


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 11, 2018)

What the fuck does it matter?  The country waste billions on non-citizens - and I bet all you lefties are totally cool with that.  How about let the soldiers and American's have some respect for a few million for once.

Greedy fucks.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 11, 2018)

Being Ex-Army I can say I hated doing Parades. Weeks training how to properly march in Parade formation. Money and time spent in fixing your dress uniform. It's a real pain making sure everything is perfect. And no real reward for doing it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 11, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> What the fuck does it matter?  The country waste billions on non-citizens - and I bet all you lefties are totally cool with that.  How about let the soldiers and American's have some respect for a few million for once.
> 
> Greedy fucks.



It’s a waste of money, just like supporting illegal citizens, to wrongs don’t make a right.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 11, 2018)

Papageorgio said:


> It’s a waste of money, just like supporting illegal citizens, to [sic] wrongs don’t make a right.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 12, 2018)

Literally half the time in military basic training is spent learning drill with the culimination at the end being.........wait for it.......... a military parade


----------



## EverCurious (Feb 12, 2018)

Make it voluntary if some soldiers don't want to participate they don't have to.

I suspect most soldiers would love to though, everyone I know that is, or was, in said it'd be nice to see after a decade of being basically hated.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Make it voluntary if some soldiers don't want to participate they don't have to.
> 
> I suspect most soldiers would love to though, everyone I know that is, or was, in said it'd be nice to see after a decade of being basically hated.



Are you thinking of Viet Nam and confusing it with the current wars?  Because I don't really know of any troops that are "hated" for being in Afghanistan and the Middle East.

And...................it's kinda apparent that you never served.  Why do I say that?  Because damn near every enlisted person that I know (and I was in for 20 years) would opt out of participating in a parade if given the chance.  Granted, there are some gung ho individuals out there who would enjoy participating, but those people are rare.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2018)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I'm sorry, but your train of 'thought' leads me to believe you think we should live in constant fear of a muslim attack.

Are you French?


----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Being Ex-Army I can say I hated doing Parades. Weeks training how to properly march in Parade formation. Money and time spent in fixing your dress uniform. It's a real pain making sure everything is perfect. And no real reward for doing it.



And don't forget the agonizing hours BEFORE the parade forming up in staging areas and waiting there forever. And, you aren't even finished when the damn thing is over because you have to return to the staging area and wait until some self-centered Second Looey decides to let you go.

I hated them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2018)

longknife said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Being Ex-Army I can say I hated doing Parades. Weeks training how to properly march in Parade formation. Money and time spent in fixing your dress uniform. It's a real pain making sure everything is perfect. And no real reward for doing it.
> ...



You know, I am in full agreement with both you and Slyhunter.  Parade formation SUCKED, and I would rather be on watch than on parade.

Only trouble is, most civilians who think this is a good idea have never served in the military, and they don't know what kind of bullshit you have to go through to make something like this happen.  They think that because we learned to march in boot camp, we always march everywhere.  Ain't the case for the Navy, because after A school, marching is pretty much a thing of the past, because there isn't enough room on most ships for crap like that. 

And, they also fail to understand the expense borne by the individual service member in getting ready for a dog and pony show like this.  You have to make sure your ribbons and medals are up to date, and get new ones if they aren't, there's dry cleaning for the uniform, as well as haircut and other little expenses that come up. 

Cost me anywhere from 35 to 75 dollars (depending on whether my shoes were still inspection ready), for each of those major inspections. 

And, believe it or not, I kinda dreaded it when I had to show up at an awards ceremony.  Why?  It usually meant that I got a new medal or award, and had to go spend money to update said awards.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2018)

Instead of a military parade, I would like to see Trump parade, followed by all the people in his administration who have been fired or resigned. But, it might have to be double time, or it won't finish before sundown.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


I don't have to be French to point out some of the glaring  vulnerabilities that would accompany a pass and review parade of that magnitude.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 9, 2018)

Decus said:


> The French even include their air force.





At the end of the parade, do they throw their guns down and hold their hands up?


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 9, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a parade honoring our military folks. I'm a little concerned about the costs to Taxpayers, but it isn't all that bad of an idea. I'm guessing the Democrat wankers are only opposing it because they hate Donald Trump. It's a pretty shameful slap in the face to our military folks. But hey, they are Democrats. So?...


----------



## easyt65 (May 9, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > The French even include their air force.
> ...


FOR SALE:  'Brand New French Rifle...only dropped once....'


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 9, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...




.....then they have the Brit navy come by and sink their ships.....


----------



## irosie91 (May 9, 2018)

I do not support a military parade NOW-----security issues


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Nothing wrong with a parade honoring our military folks. I'm a little concerned about the costs to Taxpayers, but it isn't all that bad of an idea. I'm guessing the Democrat wankers are only opposing it because they hate Donald Trump. It's a pretty shameful slap in the face to our military folks. But hey, they are Democrats. So?...



Do you know how much of a hassle it is for our troops to get ready for inspection and review?  I do.  Spent 20 years in the Navy, and hated every time I was called out to go represent the command at various functions.  It was a royal pain in the ass. 

And, it's not so much about honoring the military as it is that Trump wants to use them to bolster his ego.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with a parade honoring our military folks. I'm a little concerned about the costs to Taxpayers, but it isn't all that bad of an idea. I'm guessing the Democrat wankers are only opposing it because they hate Donald Trump. It's a pretty shameful slap in the face to our military folks. But hey, they are Democrats. So?...
> ...



See, it's really only about you hating Donald Trump. That's what i said. But personally, i don't have a problem with a parade honoring our Military. Why not? Our Government spends so much money on stuff i don't approve of. I could live with this particular expenditure.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Have you ever had to participate in parades like this in full uniform?  I have and they are a pain.  Most military personnel, if offered a chance to march in a parade or stay home would choose to stay home.

I personally wouldn't have a problem with a military parade, but only if it was done because the troops had something to celebrate.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 9, 2018)

It is a parade to honor Donald Trump, and it features the military because elections are coming up. He got the idea from Stalin. I'm surprised that he isn't claiming that Mexico will pay for it.

It really is that simple.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The troops don't have anything to celebrate? See, that's just your hateful partisanship talkin. It's about honoring them. And i can get behind that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



What victory have they had lately?  How many troops are able to come home because their job overseas is finished?  I personally don't see one, and I think that Trump is asking for this because of his ego, not because I'm partisan.  I actually served in the military and have had to go to crap like this, and I can tell you from firsthand experience that it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 9, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Honoring our Military is a worthy endeavor. I'm sorry you're allowing your partisan hate for Donald Trump to cloud your judgement on it. I guess that is a sign of the times though. For me, honoring our military is always fine. I hope Trump goes for it.


----------



## Larsky (May 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Funny how any critical observation of the president, even if is pointing out one of his own false statements, is dismissed as "partisan hate".


----------



## toomuchtime_ (May 9, 2018)

Larsky said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


The same as it was when Obama was in the WH.


----------



## Larsky (May 9, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Oh, you mean the birther movement? LOL


----------



## toomuchtime_ (May 9, 2018)

Larsky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Or, you can keep your doctor or Iran will have nukes in two months if we don't do the deal, etc.


----------



## Larsky (May 9, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


One big difference I see is Trump's predecessor was not afraid to take blame or accept responsibility for his missteps. That is probably why he ranks in the top ten in all the presidential polls.

Whereas Trump is a perennial last.

This upsets many Americans who lack the sophistication to understand this.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (May 9, 2018)

Larsky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Actually, Obama's approval ratings at this point in his presidency were about the same as President Trump's.  As for Obama accepting responsibility for his mistakes, he doesn't seem to think he ever made any.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2018)

Trump does not need to stand in front of a parade like a Kim or a Putin or a whatever.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 9, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


The folks in the military, myself included, don't consider it an honor. In fact we consider it an unnecessary pain in the ass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 9, 2018)

Larsky said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Nothing. NOTHING. NOTHING was ever Obama's fault


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2018)

dude dont you know since WHO the OP is that made this thread it obviously is not true?  yet you all keep replying feeding the troll.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



EXACTLY!  Not only do you have to get an inspection ready uniform, but if you are in the Navy, chances are you haven't marched since A school, and would also have to take time out to practice.  I don't know of anyone in the military, other than a select group of butt kissers, who enjoy doing crap like that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 9, 2018)




----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


>



You're SUPPOSED to be marching when you graduate boot camp.  It's part of the ceremony.


----------



## idb (May 9, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


But during an interview on Fox News on Sunday, Obama took a moment to reflect on his biggest mistake while Commander in Chief.


Speaking to host Chris Wallace, Obama said: 'Probably failing to plan for the day after what I think was the right thing to do in intervening in Libya.' 

Barack Obama admits failing to plan for what would happen in Libya post-Gaddafi | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well, y'all must be Democrat Wankers. It is what it is.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Come on folks, you're way-over thinkin this. It's a parade honoring our Military folks. It isn't brain surgery.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

The military overwhelming does not want to march in front of Trump.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The military overwhelming does not want to march in front of Trump.



Bullshite! Our Military overwhelmingly supported Trump in the last Election. They hated Hitlery.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The military overwhelming does not want to march in front of Trump.
> ...


Yup, they did, even more than Trump, but less than one in two like him as President.  Bush was by far more popular.

"Yet while Trump is especially popular among enlisted troops, officers have a much lower opinion of him.

And women and minorities in the ranks share similar skepticism.

Overall, about 44 percent of all troops surveyed in the Military Times poll have a favorable view of Trump, while roughly 40 percent have an unfavorable opinion of him. That’s a stark contrast to opinion polls of the general public, which have shown Trump’s popularity at less than 40 percent and an unfavorable rating as high as 56 percent."

Military Times Poll: What you really think about Trump

That's two


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Stop getting all your 'information' from Democrat Fake News. The Military is fine with Trump. It's you Democrats it despises. That's the reality.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The military overwhelming does not want to march in front of Trump.



Nah, that's how they felt about his predecessor. They're fine with Trump.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

^^^   Dschrute3 know the officers and ncos do not like Trump.

That's three.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Civilians see it as a parade to honor our military.  Only thing is, the military is the one that has to participate in it, and those who are actually IN the military (not civilians looking on) look at something like this as a major pain in the ass.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I suspect y'all are just butthurt Democrat Wankers. No offense intended... ok, a little offense intended.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Hey stupid......................Military Times isn't "Democrat Fake News", it's a paper that is published by the military FOR the military.  Try again.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Actually, I'm a retired U.S. Navy sailor with over 20 years of service, and I also served in 4 war zones.


----------



## Rustic (May 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


Harmless, unnecessary but harmless...


----------



## Correll (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Only for those IN it. 


For the rest, the vast majority, they will see it as honor.


And even though it is a pain in the ass, those in it, will see it as an honor also, especially with the passage of time and the pain in the ass fades, and the memories and the stories remain.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So you're not a butthurt Democrat? Am i wrong in assuming you are?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



You know, as a member of the Administration division (I was a Personnelman), I got selected on a regular basis for crap like this, and ALL of them, with the exception of one were a major pain in the ass, and I have no fond memories.

However.................there is ONE exception to that.  We pulled into France one time, and there was going to be a ceremony at some graveyard for an anniversary of WWII.  That is the only one I remember fondly, because it was for an actual event that I cared about.   And, the food they gave us afterwards was pretty great.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Yep, you are totally wrong.  I joined the Navy at 17, was in boot camp 3 days after I turned 18, and I started out voting for the GOP because that is what my family did.  After a few years, I figured out that some politicians weren't what they claimed to be, so I quit going straight GOP and decided to become an Independent.  

See what making assumptions about what a person posts on a board does to your perceptions?  Especially when filtered through your own bias.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I don't know, you sound like a typical butthurt Democrat. But i'll give ya another chance. I'll check out more of your posts and see what's what.


----------



## Correll (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




I would think that a lot of people would like telling and retelling the tale of how they drove their AFV though the streets of Washington DC and got a personal salute from the President.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think the folks vehemently opposing it, are just hateful Anti-Trump Democrats. They're letting their irrational hate for Trump cloud their judgement. It is what it is.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Hate to tell you, but in parades like that, MOST of the people are going to be walking, not riding in vehicles.  And, depending on how big it is, it could be up to a couple of miles for marching. 

And no, getting a salute from a sitting president isn't something that particularly thrills me.  Clinton came onboard the USS GEORGE WASHINGTON (CVN-73) when it pulled into Ft. Lauderdale on it's shakedown cruise, and I did everything in my power to make sure that I wasn't onboard when he came.  Why?  Because things like that are nothing more than a lot of pomp and circumstance, and most people would prefer to not have to be a part of it if they can.


----------



## Correll (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




My Father is law is an elderly retired cop and has told me, with enjoyment, of meeting, I believe it was Nixon, after doing security at an event, over 50 years ago.


I think you are overly cynical and projecting that on others.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> I suspect y'all are just butthurt Democrat Wankers. No offense intended... ok, a little offense intended.


We are both veterans, neither of us are Dems, and we know that no one wants to parade if he does not have to, particularly if it is for a weenie who wants to shine.  You did not serve, obviously: no disrespect but you don't understand.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


We did something similar at Chipyong-ni, and, yes, that was neat.  And there was a small parade at Toko-ri that I liked.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect y'all are just butthurt Democrat Wankers. No offense intended... ok, a little offense intended.
> ...



Yeah, you're not a butthurt Democrat Wanker. No way.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


Wow...this is an issue? So? What possible difference does this make?  It's bad to honor the military? Ever heard of veterans day? You nutty lefties don't get it. Despicable  brainwashed  leftist morons of the left. The military actually saved JEWS, Liberals, gays, gypsies   and Europe from mindless globalist fascism.  Let's ignore that.


----------



## skye (May 10, 2018)

I have no problems with parades.....


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...



They watch too much Democrat Fake News. It's rotted their brains. It's only about hating Trump. They don't care about our soldiers.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

Trump wants a soviet style military parade..?  Define THAT...really. What, he wants red stars and CCCP Printed on everything? Just wanting to have little flourish, and old style patriotism isn't a bad thing. If it is, why?


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Trump wants a soviet style military parade..?  Define THAT...really. What, he wants red stars and CCCP Printed on everything? Just wanting to have little flourish, and old style patriotism isn't a bad thing. If it is, why?



Don't bother, they watch too much Democrat Fake News. They're full of irrational hate. They don't care about our soldiers. They only care about hating Trump.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wants a soviet style military parade..?  Define THAT...really. What, he wants red stars and CCCP Printed on everything? Just wanting to have little flourish, and old style patriotism isn't a bad thing. If it is, why?
> ...


Speaking of fake news, is this even an issue?


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


The author of this thread is ever so slightly kind of  a little bit exaggerating. I read  the articles, and well, I think somebody  might be a little delusional if not on the  paranoid side.  Ever heard of...Veterans Day? Sometimes, we  have had tanks driving down main street, American flags flying, people that we are proud of did violence to bad guys, and we are supposed to NOT celebrate  their survival  and triumph?? What is is wrong with you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


  gotcha


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> ...


You are referring to the town parades, in which everyone was connected vitally in one way or another.

Trump wants a Stalin-eque march up Penn Ave.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wants a soviet style military parade..?  Define THAT...really. What, he wants red stars and CCCP Printed on everything? Just wanting to have little flourish, and old style patriotism isn't a bad thing. If it is, why?
> ...


Says the alt right rage-hate guy who wants a Soviet type parade in DC.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I  read that already. Stalin-esque in what way?  Define that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


No need to.  Trump is the American wannabe Stalin.  You know that.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I do? No, really. Trump is out a here in couple of years, lay off the over dramatic hysteria,  Trump isn't like Socialist  Primer  that rules over all of us until he dies or gets  voted out. Please.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Oh, stop the soap opera.  Socialist Primer is least not half kenyan muslim, but even if he was all that, Obama would have beaten Trump by 15 points if he could have run again.  He had a 59% favorable rating in his last year, and he is well over 60% since his leaving office.  Stalin has a massive Cult of Leader Stalineque complex, but he is truly a miniature of a great man. )


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump tells Pentagon to plan a military parade - CNNPolitics
> 
> Trump’s ‘marching orders’ to the Pentagon: Plan a grand military parade
> 
> ...


*This is not a bad idea maybe on Vets, day.*


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I know a few people that voted for Obama because...he was "black". (He was mixed race, actually. And  they all knew that) the momentum behind all that, he exploited. Never mind, I like Obama, I actually came to  like Obama. but his politics?. His  politics  were so "inclusive", they became EXCLUSIVE. I didn't live in that world, and I doubt most Americans do. I ended up voting for TRUMP.  Because, ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

ok, you voted for Trump.  Enough people like O's world that they voted for him so that he could win two elections and still be quite popular today.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

Well, anyway, be that as it may. I am good with a good strong military parade now and then.  I remember seeing military flyovers over Denver in the early 60's  with such a fanfare, it was stunning to this day remember old jets from Buckley field with the orange wings flying overhead...over Colorado boulevard. But now? I want to see pride in our military again, shame on any of you that want to make that a bad thing...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Not a person but MaryL said anything about not wanting pride in our military.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not a person but MaryL said anything about not wanting pride in our military.


Excuse me. It's seems like the OP is implying exactly that. Trump wants "Soviet style"  celebration of the military?  Says who, were did that come from? Seems like ham handed bashing of  ALL American  veterans, Does it matter the era?


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

What is wrong with patriotism? What is wrong with remembering Pearl harbor, or D-day? If that offends you , good, you fascist swine. The rest of us want to celebrate your defeat with relish, maybe some  corned beef or something. With nice deli pickle.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not a person but MaryL said anything about not wanting pride in our military.
> ...


The OP implies that it is Trump who wants to degrade the military with a Stalinseque parade.

Real Americans remember Normandy, Pearl Harbor, and so on, appropriately, not in Trump's way.  Why is anyone against traditional patriotism?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> What is wrong with patriotism?


Nothing...but there are other, better ways to engage in it than to ply and stroke a wanna be authoritarian's fetish.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 10, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


Neither am I. I was a rank and file E-4 and I hated parades. Stupid parade for 3 Senators, on Ft. Polk, sent 45 people from our Battalian to sick call for heat exhaustion.


----------



## Correll (May 11, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Trump wants a soviet style military parade..?  Define THAT...really. What, he wants red stars and CCCP Printed on everything? Just wanting to have little flourish, and old style patriotism isn't a bad thing. If it is, why?




Because liberals hate patriotism. And America.


----------



## Dschrute3 (May 11, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Nothing 'hateful' about a parade honoring our military. The fact you think it represents 'hate', makes you a loony butthurt Democrat. Like i said, you watch too much Democrat Fake News.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

The racialist alt right hate rage keeps misdefining the emotional aspect of this OP.

All of the hate rage is on the crazy right.

The responsible right to left do not want a stalinesque parade: that is the antithesis of hate.


----------



## longknife (May 11, 2018)

*I hated parades in my 23 years (except for my retirement one) but understood their purpose - morale. To have our military parade before the American people is a way for them (the people) to show their appreciation for what the military does to protect this country. It will also show Americans what their tax dollars are paying for.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 11, 2018)

If the parade is on a militarily significant holiday (Veteran's Day, Memorial Day, or Pearl Harbor Day, or anytime we win a conflict), then I'm all for it.  

However....................if there is no military victory to celebrate, or it is not on a significant military holiday, Trump isn't doing it for the military, he's doing it to stroke his own ego.


----------

